# Envious Touch Auto



## Envious Touch




----------



## grapevine509

:biggrin: i'll be waiting for the new batch of cady chips !!!,..and do you sell sets of 5 one for the bumper kit?,..thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Mar 11 2008, 09:28 PM~10146818
> *:biggrin: i'll be waiting for the new batch of cady chips !!!,..and do you sell sets of 5 one for the bumper kit?,..thanks
> *


No problem... I'll be posting up here when they're ready & yes we can sell sets of 5 for you guys with bumper kits


----------



## 73 Rag

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 11 2008, 10:09 PM~10146560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you still have the impala chips? can you paint them if so how much?


----------



## Envious Touch

*Pricing:*
*13X7's $270.00/set
14X7's still on Sale for $225.00/set*
_*Prices include knock-off's, adapters, and tool._


----------



## Envious Touch

Staggered Fitments and 3-Piece Wheels available


----------



## Envious Touch

13" Wheel and Tire Packages Starting at $370.00 complete set :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 73 Rag_@Mar 11 2008, 10:11 PM~10147382
> *do you still have the impala chips? can you paint them if so how much?
> *


No more Impala chips... we're only making Caddy, Chevy, Buick, and Olds from now on... sorry :yessad:


----------



## trooper smith

24 IN DUB BIG HOMIE wheels only shipped to IN. PRICE PLEASE


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Mar 12 2008, 01:03 AM~10148924
> *24 IN DUB BIG HOMIE wheels only shipped to IN.  PRICE PLEASE
> *


Those are $2300.00/set but I dont ship Rims or Tires... sorry


----------



## Envious Touch

*Big Rim & Tire Packages Available* :0 
Package Prices starting at:
*22's with Tires $1,450.00/set
24's with Tires $2,050.00/set
26's with Tires $3,500.00/set*

_*Prices include Lug Nuts, Wheel Locks, Tires mounted and balanced._


----------



## MAYHEM

what u got for a deville dts 2000 in 22z


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

hey envious touch thanks for getn back to me so quick ill have to hit u up for sure prices look god bro


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 12 2008, 11:52 AM~10151319
> *what u got for a deville dts 2000 in 22z
> *


I can get almost any brand on the market so if there's something you see hit me up  but if your looking for some of my lower priced wheel's you can look at the following brands: Panther, Akuza, Incubus, Velocity, Tyfun, U2, Strada, and F5 Racing.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 12 2008, 01:01 PM~10151390
> *I can get almost any brand on the market so if there's something you see hit me up    but if your looking for some of my lower priced wheel's you can look at the following brands: Panther, Akuza, Incubus, Velocity, Tyfun, U2, Strada, and F5 Racing.
> *


i dont see them on your site?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 12 2008, 12:08 PM~10151458
> *i dont see them on your site?
> *


They're not... go to any of those manufacture's websites to look at available styles.
There are too many big wheel companies’s with way too many styles to put on my website... I only have pics of wires on my website since they never change that classic design :biggrin: 

But like I said before I can get almost any wheel available on the market usually same day or next :thumbsup:


----------



## casper38

ey so i see ur 14's are on sale...how much would it be for u 2 send me some to 32712


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

didnt get a pm so i will ask here.

13x7 black spokes 73118


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Mar 12 2008, 07:26 PM~10154243
> *didnt get a pm so i will ask here.
> 
> 13x7 black spokes 73118
> *


13X7's with Black Spokes are $370.00/set but I dont ship Rims or Tires... sorry


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 11 2008, 09:45 PM~10147904
> *Pricing:
> 13X7's $270.00/set
> 14X7's still on Sale for $225.00/set
> *Prices include knock-off's, adapters, and tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what brand tire are these?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 13 2008, 12:41 AM~10157248
> *what brand tire are these?
> *


Dayton or Super Ride... those are the only two brands we carry in 13's


----------



## bigpoppa323

IS 14X6 THE BEST OPTION ON A 96 BIG BODY FOR THE BACK  AND HOW MUCH FOR 2 AND 2 14X7 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bigpoppa323_@Mar 13 2008, 11:09 PM~10164258
> *IS 14X6 THE BEST OPTION ON A 96 BIG BODY FOR THE BACK   AND HOW MUCH  FOR 2 AND 2 14X7 :biggrin:
> *


Yup thats the best way to go if you wanna run 14's...

Price for: 2-14X7's & 2-14X6's
_*$280.00*_
_*Price includes Knock-off's, Adapters, and Tool._


----------



## bigpoppa323

HOW MUCH WITH TIRES AND DO U MOUNT ON THE CAR


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bigpoppa323_@Mar 14 2008, 12:33 PM~10167728
> *HOW MUCH WITH TIRES AND DO U MOUNT ON THE CAR
> *


PM sent... give me a call if you have any more questions  

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-6203


----------



## nickatina

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Mar 12 2008, 10:46 AM~10151261-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Big Rim & Tire Packages Available* :0
> Package Prices starting at:
> 22's with Tires $1,450.00/set
> *24's with Tires $2,050.00/set*
> 26's with Tires $3,500.00/set
> 
> *Prices include Lug Nuts, Wheel Locks, Tires mounted and balanced.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Envious Touch_@Mar 12 2008, 11:18 AM~10151526
> *They're not... go to any of those manufacture's websites to look at available styles.
> There are too many big wheel companies’s with way too many styles to put on my website... I only have pics of wires on my website since they never change that classic design  :biggrin:
> 
> But like I said before I can get almost any wheel available on the market usually same day or next  :thumbsup:
> *



Is that right??? Any style I pick out the price is $2,050??? :dunno:

Or can you tell me with style or styles your selling for $2,050 Please


----------



## ELGUERO559

can i get a price check on some 13 reverse with candy red hub and barrel chrome everything else shipped to fresno 93706


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Mar 17 2008, 06:54 PM~10191068
> *Is that right??? Any style I pick out the price is $2,050??? :dunno:
> 
> Or can you tell me with style or styles your selling for $2,050 Please
> *


 Yes, my 24" Wheel and Tires Package Prices start at $2,050.00/set... If your looking for some of my lower priced wheel's you can look at the following brands: Panther, Akuza, Incubus, Velocity, Tyfun, U2, Strada, and F5 Racing... 

Gotta remember Envious Touch _Always_ hooks it up with the best deals :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ELGUERO559_@Mar 17 2008, 11:21 PM~10193994
> *can i get a price check on some 13 reverse with candy red hub and barrel chrome everything else shipped to fresno 93706
> *


13X7's Chrome with Candy Red Hub and Nipples *$430.00/set* but I dont ship Rims or Tires... sorry


----------



## Envious Touch

*Bringing you another Envious Touch Exclusive!!!*

China Zenith style Knock-Off's that fit *real* 2.5" Zenith Coins :0 :0 :0 
_*Real Zenith look at a fraction of the real Zenith price*_  





































Knock-Off & Coin Packages now Available... Hurry up and get yours, supplies are limited :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1

price on the last one's??? with the back chips


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Mar 18 2008, 09:01 PM~10201472
> *price on the last one's??? with the back chips
> *


PM sent...


----------



## lowchevy1989

how much for some 14's with the black hub and black dish


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lowchevy1989_@Mar 18 2008, 11:25 PM~10202724
> *how much for some 14's with the black hub and black dish
> *


PM sent...
Let me know when your ready


----------



## grapevine509

how much longer for the caddy chips :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Mar 21 2008, 09:32 AM~10221542
> *how much longer for the caddy chips :biggrin:
> *


They coming.... :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 18 2008, 07:36 PM~10201316
> *Bringing you another Envious Touch Exclusive!!!
> 
> China Zenith style Knock-Off's that fit real 2.5" Zenith Coins  :0  :0  :0
> Real Zenith look at a fraction of the real Zenith price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH?
> Knock-Off & Coin Packages now Available... Hurry up and get yours, supplies are limited  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 21 2008, 11:34 PM~10227100
> *HOW MUCH?
> *


For which set?
The top (bicentennial) and the bottom (old school) are higher priced than the two middle ones (black on gold & green on gold)... LMK


----------



## 155/80/13

how much for the middle ones?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 22 2008, 10:34 AM~10228878
> *how much for the middle ones?
> *


$200/set


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

do you sell knock off chips


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 23 2008, 08:38 PM~10237809
> *do you sell knock off chips
> *


Yup :yes:


----------



## PancakesAndHammers

Oldsmobile Chips??? do you have any?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1988CutlassClassic_@Apr 8 2008, 10:52 AM~10363718
> *Oldsmobile Chips??? do you have any?
> *


Not yet... just casted need to tumble and plate


----------



## PancakesAndHammers

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 8 2008, 10:46 AM~10364092
> *Not yet... just casted need to tumble and plate
> *


Hellz Yeah.

:thumbsup:


----------



## 619SIXFOUR

G Do you have the chrome Chevy chips yet, Im fucken dyin for a set overhere, money in hand.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Apr 10 2008, 10:44 AM~10381045
> *G Do you have the chrome Chevy chips yet, Im fucken dyin for a set overhere, money in hand.
> *


Just casted need to tumble and plate


----------



## Envious Touch

*FYI got updates prices on cast coins...*
Chrome will now be $105.00/set and Gold will be $125.00/set... cost of metal went up sinc the last time I casted any... Chevy's and Caddy's will be out first


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

285 35 24 pm me a price..thanks...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 10 2008, 07:15 PM~10385558
> *FYI got updates prices on cast coins...
> Chrome will now be $105.00/set and Gold will be $125.00/set... cost of metal went up sinc the last time I casted any... Chevy's and Caddy's will be out first
> *


 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 10 2008, 07:15 PM~10385558
> *FYI got updates prices on cast coins...
> Chrome will now be $105.00/set and Gold will be $125.00/set... cost of metal went up sinc the last time I casted any... Chevy's and Caddy's will be out first
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Apr 11 2008, 12:44 AM~10388361
> *285 35 24 pm me a price..thanks...
> *


I dont see that size... but I got these:
295/35R24 is $197.50/ea or 785.00/set
and
255/35R24 is $162.50/ea or $645.00/set


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Any multis yet? :biggrin:


----------



## streetplayer

hey can you get at me with prices on zenith style chips and impala


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by streetplayer_@Apr 16 2008, 10:36 PM~10435185
> *hey can you get at me with prices on zenith style chips and impala
> *


Which style... I have all these available except "Multi-Color" (middle left)...










P.S. I dont have anymore Impala Chips and I wont be making anymore... I only have Zenith right now and will have Caddy, Chevy, Buick, and Olds soon.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Apr 16 2008, 10:28 PM~10435113
> *Any multis yet?  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for reminding me... I've been so busy... I need to see where those are :biggrin: 
I've been working so hard on our hydraulic line that wheels have kinda taken a back seat... I'll let you know later this week  

P.S. Here's a link to my hydraulic topic: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=397586


----------



## 619SIXFOUR

Homie, Let me know when those chevy chips are done. :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

you got any caddy chips like these?


----------



## acosta512

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 12 2008, 12:16 AM~10148236
> *No more Impala chips... we're only making Caddy, Chevy, Buick, and Olds from now on... sorry  :yessad:
> *


Let me know how much the OLDS are :cheesy:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Apr 19 2008, 12:01 PM~10453487
> *Homie, Let me know when those chevy chips are done.  :biggrin:
> *


Will do...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 19 2008, 10:27 PM~10456820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got any caddy chips like these?
> *


No... I only have the cast ones but those look nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Apr 19 2008, 10:30 PM~10456838
> *Let me know how much the OLDS are :cheesy:
> *


They're not ready yet but Chrome will be $105.00/set and Gold will be $125.00/set...


----------



## baggedhearse72

black and chrome 14X7 too bad you dont ship... i hate living on the east coast


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by baggedhearse72_@Apr 20 2008, 06:13 AM~10458100
> *black and chrome 14X7 too bad you dont ship... i hate living  on the east coast
> *


What part you want black?


----------



## baggedhearse72

black laces


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by baggedhearse72_@Apr 20 2008, 04:11 PM~10460660
> *black laces
> *


14X7's Chrome with Black Spokes $370.00


----------



## baggedhearse72

pics? and can you do a buick chip?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by baggedhearse72_@Apr 21 2008, 02:46 PM~10467636
> *pics? and can you do a buick chip?
> *





> *we're making Caddy, Chevy, Buick, and Olds Chips*


Look up a few posts :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch




----------



## Envious Touch

*Powder Coating and Gold Plating Available...*



















*You can visit our wire wheel page to see pricing:* _*wirewheels.envioustouch.net*_


----------



## Envious Touch

*All Chrome 14X7's Complete set w/acc's $225.00*
_**if you need 14X6's for the rear add $25.00 for the pair.*_
_**This price does not include shipping and is for local pick up or delivery only.*_
_**Price discount is on current inventory while supplies last.*_

Below are some of our wheels on customers cars:



























*You can visit our wire wheel page to see wheel sizes available:* _*wirewheels.envioustouch.net*_


----------



## 619SIXFOUR

Those chevy chips back from the tumbler yet? :banghead:


----------



## Envious Touch

I clearing out some excess inventory of 14's... :biggrin: 

_I also have 175/70R14's Tires available_ :yes: 

Below are some of our wheels on customers cars:



























*You can visit our wire wheel page to see wheel sizes available:* _*wirewheels.envioustouch.net*_


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

How much for shipping to 85035?


----------



## biggboy

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 21 2008, 05:21 PM~10468764
> *All Chrome 14X7's Complete set w/acc's $225.00
> *if you need 14X6's for the rear add $25.00 for the pair.
> *This price does not include shipping and is for local pick up or delivery only.
> *Price discount is on current inventory while supplies last.
> 
> Below are some of our wheels on customers cars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can visit our wire wheel page to see wheel sizes available: wirewheels.envioustouch.net
> *


the big body picture those vogue tires are they 14's..do you have them available,or know were to get them.i tried searching on vogues website.no luck.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@May 18 2008, 06:45 AM~10679799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the big body picture those vogue tires are they 14's..do you have them available,or know were to get them.i tried searching on vogues website.no luck.
> *


They're 13's but we built that car in back 1997, it was called "The Antifluid" and was featured in Lowrider Magazine July 1999 for "setup of the month" and April 2000 for a full color feature.

We were one of the main distributors for Vogue when they were making 13's but they are long gone now :yessad:


----------



## harborareaPhil

thanks for the rims nicky...


----------



## ReyRey

when will you get into shipping ?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 25 2008, 12:36 AM~10731679
> * thanks for the rims nicky...
> *


Anytime man... I seen the pic you posted in the Dubs and Above topic... the Escalade looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ReyRey_@May 26 2008, 02:01 PM~10739313
> *when will you get into shipping ?
> *


Rims... never :no:


----------



## jojo67

I'm looking for 13x7's with gold nipples with 2 spin knockoff, a package deal???


----------



## 619SIXFOUR

How much for a set of these KO's shipped to San Diego 91911


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 18 2008, 12:08 AM~11117908
> *I'm looking for 13x7's with gold nipples with 2 spin knockoff, a package deal???
> *


$430.00


----------



## 29775

looking for some 13x7's all chrome with 3 ear k/o... shipped to j6k 4b3 canada... how much with tires and w/o..

what brand of tires is it

also i want to put my own chips on the knockoff... so if u got some without chips but still have the spot to put'em


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Jul 18 2008, 10:04 AM~11119799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for a set of these KO's shipped to San Diego 91911
> *











_*$215.00/set*_ plus $25.00 shipping...


----------



## 29775

looking for some 13x7's all chrome with 3 ear k/o... shipped to j6k 4b3 canada... how much with tires and w/o..

what brand of tires is it

also i want to put my own chips on the knockoff... so if u got some without chips but still have the spot to put'em


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by abas_abas+Jul 18 2008, 10:30 AM~11119964-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking for some 13x7's all chrome with 3 ear k/o... shipped to j6k 4b3 canada... how much with tires and w/o..
> 
> what brand of tires is it[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't ship rims or tires but here are the prices:
> $310.00 w/o tires
> $400.00 with tires (super ride, cooper, dayton, or hankook)
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abas_abas_@Jul 18 2008, 10:30 AM~11119964
> *also i want to put my own chips on the knockoff... so if u got some without chips but still have the spot to put'em*


 Knock-offs come in either recess (hole for chip) or smooth... your choice.


----------



## 29775

so you dont ship????


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Jul 18 2008, 10:47 AM~11120083
> *so you dont ship????
> *


I ship everything but rims and tires... I ship hydro parts, knock-offs, chips, airbag parts, classic car parts, etc... but I don't ship rims or tires. 

Sorry :|


----------



## 29775

aight thx anyways


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

pm me a price on 13's candy cobalt blue spokes the rest all chrome


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 18 2008, 08:11 AM~11119846
> *$430.00
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 27 2008, 11:49 AM~10746257
> *Anytime man... I seen the pic you posted in the Dubs and Above topic... the Escalade looks good  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 18 2008, 06:37 PM~11123563
> *pm me a price on 13's candy cobalt blue spokes the rest all chrome
> *


$430.00


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 21 2008, 09:15 AM~11138519
> *$430.00
> *


sounds good...ill be getting in touch soon


----------



## Problem Child

How much for a set of 20's STD chrome wires, with only the chrome bullet and tool, no adaptors shipped to 54401?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Problem Child_@Jul 22 2008, 07:59 AM~11146848
> *How much for a set of 20's STD chrome wires, with only the chrome bullet and tool, no adaptors shipped to 54401?
> *


Sorry, no shipping...


----------



## Envious Touch

_*Golden Sale!!!</span>*_ :biggrin: 

*24K Gold Diamond Shape Knock-Off's <span style=\'color:red\'>$50/set* These are plated here in the U.S. no China Gold :nono: 













:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 30 2008, 11:58 PM~11221798
> *Golden Sale!!!</span>  :biggrin:
> 
> 24K Gold Diamond Shape Knock-Off's <span style=\'color:red\'>$50/set These are plated here in the U.S. no China Gold :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Damn thats some nice gold


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 30 2008, 11:58 PM~11221798
> *SOLD!!!*


----------



## LacN_Thru

can you get blue eagle chips? let me know


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 4 2008, 07:35 PM~11258873
> *can you get blue eagle chips? let me know
> *


Yes $25/set of 4


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 4 2008, 09:15 PM~11260164
> *Yes $25/set of 4
> *


got pics :cheesy:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 5 2008, 01:19 AM~11262323
> *got pics  :cheesy:
> *


PM sent...


----------



## WUTITDU

How much for straight bar knock-off's and any olds chips?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Aug 7 2008, 01:07 AM~11281780
> *How much for straight bar knock-off's and any olds chips?
> *


Zenith Style Chinas $65.00 and no olds chips right now...


----------



## WUTITDU

Will the zenith chips you have fit and if so how much sipped to 85051 az.The first pic of them on page 2?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Aug 7 2008, 03:09 PM~11286043
> *Will the zenith chips you have fit and if so how much sipped to 85051 az.The first pic of them on page 2?
> *


We have three different types of Zenith Knock-Off's...
#1- OG Zenith Knock Off's with 2.5" Recess for OG Zenith Coin *$Call*
#2- Envious Touch "Exclusive" Zenith style Knock Off's with 2.5" Recess for OG Zenith Coin *$95.00/set (coins extra)*
#3- China Zenith style Knock Off's with 2.25" Recess for China or Dayton Coin *$65.00/set (coins extra)*


*Bringing you another Envious Touch Exclusive!!!*

China Zenith style Knock-Off's that fit *real* 2.5" Zenith Coins :0 :0 :0 
_*Real Zenith look at a fraction of the real Zenith price*_  





































Knock-Off & Coin Packages now Available... Hurry up and get yours, supplies are limited :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

Nice meeting you and thanks for everything.






> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 7 2008, 04:54 PM~11287513
> *We have three different types of Zenith Knock-Off's...
> #1- OG Zenith Knock Off's with 2.5" Recess for OG Zenith Coin $Call
> #2- Envious Touch "Exclusive" Zenith style Knock Off's with 2.5" Recess for OG Zenith Coin $95.00/set (coins extra)
> #3- China Zenith style Knock Off's with 2.25" Recess for China or Dayton Coin $65.00/set (coins extra)
> 
> 
> Bringing you another Envious Touch Exclusive!!!
> 
> China Zenith style Knock-Off's that fit real 2.5" Zenith Coins  :0  :0  :0
> Real Zenith look at a fraction of the real Zenith price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knock-Off & Coin Packages now Available... Hurry up and get yours, supplies are limited  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## WUTITDU

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 7 2008, 04:54 PM~11287513
> *We have three different types of Zenith Knock-Off's...
> #1- OG Zenith Knock Off's with 2.5" Recess for OG Zenith Coin $Call
> #2- Envious Touch "Exclusive" Zenith style Knock Off's with 2.5" Recess for OG Zenith Coin $95.00/set (coins extra)
> #3- China Zenith style Knock Off's with 2.25" Recess for China or Dayton Coin $65.00/set (coins extra)
> 
> 
> Bringing you another Envious Touch Exclusive!!!
> 
> China Zenith style Knock-Off's that fit real 2.5" Zenith Coins  :0  :0  :0
> Real Zenith look at a fraction of the real Zenith price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knock-Off & Coin Packages now Available... Hurry up and get yours, supplies are limited  :thumbsup:
> *


Price on first pic. with China knock off with the Zenith coin shipped to Phx.85051?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Aug 13 2008, 08:45 PM~11337997
> *Price on first pic. with China knock off with the Zenith coin shipped to Phx.85051?
> *


_*Bi-Centennials (eagle with flags on white) are sold out... I only have theses left...*_

1-Set of these:









1-Set of these:









5-Sets of these:











Oh I and I also got one set each of the all gold chips on the right column...


----------



## jojo67

how much for a set of adapters?


----------



## show-bound

ttt


----------



## LOWASME

Yo Nice stuff you got there :0 

How much for a set of 4-Lug adapters shipped to 72801 Russeville Arknasas?

Also,what would set of ALL GOLD 2-Barr spinenrs cost?

Let me know,Thanks!
Toby D. :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 19 2008, 09:56 PM~11388601
> *how much for a set of adapters?
> *


$65/set plus s/h


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Aug 24 2008, 09:21 AM~11423726
> *Yo Nice stuff you got there  :0
> 
> How much for a set of 4-Lug adapters shipped to 72801 Russeville Arknasas?
> 
> Also,what would set of ALL GOLD 2-Barr spinenrs cost?
> 
> Let me know,Thanks!
> Toby D.  :thumbsup:
> *


Adapters $65/set plus $20.00 s/h

Gold Knock-Off's $115/set 24K Gold plated in U.S., no china gold!


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 26 2008, 04:22 PM~11445328
> *$65/set plus s/h
> *


How much shipped to 92234???


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

:0 :cheesy: how much of set 4 13x7 allchrome or allgold with knock off 2 ear black Zenith wheels chips?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by G.S. CUSTOMS_@Aug 26 2008, 11:47 PM~11448723
> *:0  :cheesy:  how much of set 4 13x7 allchrome or allgold with knock off 2 ear black  Zenith wheels chips?
> *


13X7 All Chrome: $310/set
13X7 All 24K U.S. Gold (no china gold) $1,000/set
Add $85.00/set for the Black Zenith Chips...

_*Prices above on wheel sets include: 4-Wheels, 4-Knock-Off's, 4-Adapters, and 1-Tool._


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 27 2008, 03:49 PM~11452750
> *13X7 All Chrome: $310/set
> 13X7 All 24K U.S. Gold (no china gold) $1,000/set
> Add $85.00/set for the Black Zenith Chips...
> 
> *Prices above on wheel sets include: 4-Wheels, 4-Knock-Off's, 4-Adapters, and 1-Tool.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

*$350.00 o.b.o.
*Local pick-up only / No shipping

Here's link to topic: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=431907










Wheels are in good condition; no scratches or curb marks.









Tires have very little wear and are practically new.







*


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 22 2008, 10:20 PM~11671837
> *SOLD!!!</span>
> Thanks "Big-B" :thumbsup:*


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Chaotic Lows

how much for 13x7 all gold just the rims ?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@May 14 2009, 05:16 PM~13888356
> *how much for 13x7 all gold just the rims ?
> *


$1400.00/set of four with knock-off's, adapters, and tool...


----------



## touchdowntodd

any 3 bar Zenith KOs? REAL ones


----------



## 41bowtie

how much for 2 13x5.5 rev to 60632?
dont need accessories


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 14 2009, 06:46 PM~13888700
> *$1400.00/set of four with knock-off's, adapters, and tool...
> *


what about no tools kos and acc ?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@May 14 2009, 05:57 PM~13888820
> *any 3 bar Zenith KOs? REAL ones
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@May 14 2009, 07:02 PM~13889440
> *how much for 2 13x5.5 rev to 60632?
> dont need accessories
> *


Sorry I don't ship wheels... never have...


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 14 2009, 10:58 PM~13892931
> *:nosad:
> *


can you get any kind of wheels, how bout some 20's for a camry?


----------



## Anaheim74

looking for something like this


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 15 2009, 12:03 AM~13892972
> *looking for something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


@$1175.00/set of 4 with tires, new lugs, mounted and balanced


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

damn good prices!!! too bad you dont ship ( on my part )


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 15 2009, 12:00 AM~13893351
> *@$1175.00/set of 4 with tires, new lugs, mounted and balanced
> *


how much for just the rims


----------



## Envious Touch

*$260.00/set of 4* :thumbsup: 





































Hit me up if want them...

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:wave:


----------



## Envious Touch

*$260.00/set of 4 :thumbsup: 





































Hit me up if want them...

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554*


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

need to replace pumps and dumps.chrome and anodized.using same fittings,just need to chrome them


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 26 2009, 11:44 PM~14009686
> *SOLD SOLD SOLD!!! :0 :biggrin:*


----------



## Envious Touch

*Stop by for some great deals!!!*[/i] :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

*All Chrome 13's & 14's Complete set w/acc's $325.00*
_**if you need 13X5.5 or 14X6 for the rear add $25.00 for the pair.*_
_**This price does not include shipping and is for local pick up or delivery only.*_

Below are some of our wheels on customers cars:



























*You can visit our wire wheel page to see wheel sizes available:* _*wirewheels.envioustouch.net*_


----------



## cantgetenuf

too bad you dont deliver........ i would hit you up..

i live on the east coast and its hard to get these out here......


----------



## Envious Touch

*Powder Coating and Gold Plating Available...*
*You can visit our wire wheel page to see pricing:* _*wirewheels.envioustouch.net*_









*As Pictured: $430/Set with Accessories*









*As Pictured: $470/Set with Accessories*


----------



## Envious Touch

*Stop by for some great deals!!!*[/i] :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LCWARRIOR

THOSE WHEELS ARE NICE ! THEY LOOK LIKE ZENITHS WHAT BRAND ARE THEY & HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7'S ALL CHROME SHIPPED TO 88001 ?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LCWARRIOR_@Aug 14 2009, 08:58 PM~14774165
> *THOSE WHEELS ARE NICE ! THEY LOOK LIKE ZENITHS WHAT BRAND ARE THEY & HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7'S ALL CHROME SHIPPED TO 88001 ?
> *


We used to sell OG Wire Wheels from January 2001 till this past February 2009. We now have our own distributor and their quality is extremly good... we can also do 72 Spoke Straight Lace in all chrome for $800.00/set :0

I'll get you your shipping quote for the 13's on Monday


----------



## LCWARRIOR

72'S ARE THE SHIT ! HOW MUCH FOR THOSE ALL CHROME TO 88001. GIVE ME A QUOTE ON BOTH PLEASE


----------



## NvSmonte

ttt for envious touch they have shipping now on wheels


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by NvSmonte_@Aug 14 2009, 09:30 PM~14774528
> *ttt for envious touch they have shipping now on wheels
> *


Yup, everyone's been asking me to ship rims for a long time now so I'm gonna start doing it... I've always shipped on our smaller products like Envious Touch Hydraulics but stayed away from shipping wheels because of their size. I found a reputable shipping company that has reasonable prices for larger items such as wheels so now we're gonna do tha dam thang!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX

PRICE ON SOME 13X7'S 100 SPOKES BLACK DISH.....BLACK SPOKES
NIPPLES CHROME.....HUB CHROME  PM ME AND LET ME KNOW HOMIE


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

26" dub presidentials? the one piece and the floaters? thanks!


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 14 2009, 10:15 PM~14774954
> *Yup, everyone's been asking me to ship rims for a long time now so I'm gonna start doing it... I've always shipped on our smaller products like Envious Touch Hydraulics but stayed away from shipping wheels because of their size. I found a reputable shipping company that has reasonable prices for larger items such as wheels so now we're gonna do tha dam thang!!!  :biggrin:
> *


13x7 shipped to 98208 all red..


----------



## HIGHTONE

> *All Chrome 13's & 14's Complete set w/acc's $325.00*
> _**if you need 13X5.5 or 14X6 for the rear add $25.00 for the pair.*_
> _**This price does not include shipping and is for local pick up or delivery only.*_
> 
> Below are some of our wheels on customers cars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You can visit our wire wheel page to see wheel sizes available:* _*wirewheels.envioustouch.net*_
> [/quot Very interested in a set of 14x7 reverse all chrome shipped to California 95121 por favor.


----------



## HIGHTONE

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 5 2009, 01:18 PM~14683765
> *All Chrome 13's & 14's Complete set w/acc's $325.00
> *if you need 13X5.5 or 14X6 for the rear add $25.00 for the pair.
> *This price does not include shipping and is for local pick up or delivery only.
> 
> Below are some of our wheels on customers cars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can visit our wire wheel page to see wheel sizes available: wirewheels.envioustouch.net
> *


California 95121 por favor $?


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

TRYING TO SEND YA A PM, MAILBOX FULL...CKING ON COST 4 THE RIMS I INQUIRED ABOUT FOR THE BENEFIT.....


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Aug 17 2009, 07:47 PM~14798216
> *TRYING TO SEND YA A PM, MAILBOX FULL...CKING ON COST 4 THE RIMS I INQUIRED ABOUT FOR THE BENEFIT.....
> *


Sorry homie your PM got burried but I'll get you that quote tomorrow for sure


----------



## Envious Touch

_*Bumper Kit Special! $50*_
*I have one used 13X7 perfect for a bumper kit... complete with knock-off and adapter...* :0 









*This rim is not cut!!! It's used but in beautiful condition.
I put it on here for anyone that wants a cheap wheel for spare or bumper kit  *


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by HIGHTONE_@Aug 17 2009, 05:59 PM~14796797
> *California 95121 por favor $?
> *


13X7's all chrome shipped to 95121 $395/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Aug 17 2009, 05:37 PM~14796544
> *13x7 shipped to 98208 all red..
> *


PM Sent Homie


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LCWARRIOR_@Aug 14 2009, 08:58 PM~14774165
> *THOSE WHEELS ARE NICE ! THEY LOOK LIKE ZENITHS WHAT BRAND ARE THEY & HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7'S ALL CHROME SHIPPED TO 88001 ?
> *


13X7's all chrome shipped to 88001 $405/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LCWARRIOR_@Aug 14 2009, 09:23 PM~14774446
> *72'S ARE THE SHIT ! HOW MUCH FOR THOSE ALL CHROME TO 88001. GIVE ME A QUOTE ON BOTH PLEASE
> *


13X7 72 Spoke all chrome shipped to 88001 $900/set


----------



## loquehay

a set of 14x6's with chrome bullet tips to 92115


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by loquehay_@Aug 18 2009, 07:35 PM~14810467
> *a set of 14x6's with chrome bullet tips to 92115
> *


4-14X6's All Chrome $405 shipped


----------



## 66since96

set of 13 x 7 with red outer shipped to 37122?

please get back at me, I sent a pm aswell.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@Aug 20 2009, 07:45 PM~14833207
> *set of 13 x 7 with red outer shipped to 37122?
> 
> please get back at me, I sent a pm aswell.
> *


$600 shipped to 37122


----------



## Envious Touch

*I'm now shipping wheel and tire packages* :0 :0 :0


----------



## Envious Touch

_*Hankook Tires*_
*175/70 R14 $200.00 set of four*

_*Prices on Tires are when purchased together with set of wheels._
_*Mounting and Balancing available $50/set._


----------



## Envious Touch

TTT :wave:


----------



## ol' school rida

Damn good deals!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Can you get the Mob Big Anges in 24's? If so how much with 275/25/24 tires?


----------



## Envious Touch

*72-Spoke Cross Lace*
*13X7 and 14X7 Sets Coming Soon...*

_**Wheels built here in U.S.A., Knock-off's and Adapters are china.*_
_**All Chrome Plated Steel Construction (Hub, Spokes, Nipples, Outer).*_


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Sep 14 2009, 08:05 PM~15082031
> *Can you get the Mob Big Anges in 24's? If so how much with 275/25/24 tires?
> *


I don't carry that line of wheels... 

Here are some of the wheel brands I carry:
¤ Akuza
¤ Arelli
¤ Asanti
¤ Auto Couture
¤ Bazo
¤ Black Ice
¤ Bonetti
¤ Boss
¤ CEC
¤ D Forged
¤ DAAT
¤ DeModa
¤ Detata
¤ Devino
¤ Diablo
¤ Dip
¤ Dolce
¤ Donz
¤ Driv
¤ DropStars
¤ DUB
¤ DUB 3pc
¤ Dvinci
¤ Enkei
¤ F5 Racing
¤ Forgiato
¤ G Racing
¤ GFG
¤ Gianelle
¤ Gianna
¤ Gino
¤ Giovanna
¤ Giovanna Forged
¤ Giovanna GG
¤ Gitano
¤ Helo
¤ Hipnotic
¤ HRE
¤ I Forged
¤ ICCE
¤ ICE
¤ Ice Metal
¤ Incubus
¤ Intro Wheels
¤ Kaotik
¤ KMC
¤ Konig
¤ Lexani
¤ Lexani RBP
¤ Lowenhart
¤ MHT
¤ Milanni
¤ Milano
¤ MKW
¤ MOMO
¤ Moto Metal
¤ Niche
¤ Oasis
¤ OEM
¤ P Miller
¤ Panther
¤ Platinum
¤ Savini Forged
¤ Symbolic
¤ TIS
¤ Tyfun
¤ U2 Wheels
¤ Ultra
¤ VCT
¤ Velocity
¤ Verde
¤ Zenetti


----------



## 84regal

how much 4 a set of blue or black spoke 13x7 with tires shipped 2 81005 pueblo colorado


----------



## DarknessWithin

Envious your pm box is full...


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 1988CutlassClassic+Apr 8 2008, 11:52 AM~10363718-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oldsmobile Chips??? do you have any?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Envious Touch_@Apr 8 2008, 12:46 PM~10364092
> *Not yet... just casted need to tumble and plate
> *


You ever get these done??

Zenith style k/0's recessed shipped to 66502 thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Sep 16 2009, 05:31 PM~15101798
> *Envious your pm box is full...
> *


I just cleaned out some space :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 16 2009, 08:32 PM~15103560
> *I just cleaned out some space  :biggrin:
> *


PM sent.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@Sep 16 2009, 05:20 PM~15101726
> *how much 4 a set of blue or black spoke 13x7 with tires shipped 2 81005 pueblo colorado
> *


4-13X7's All Chrome with Powder Spokes
4-155/80R13's Mounted & Balanced

$675 shipped to 81005


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 16 2009, 05:35 PM~15101832
> *You ever get these done??
> 
> Zenith style k/0's recessed  shipped to 66502 thanks
> *


Yea but they all sold...

Chrome Zenith style knock-off's (Recessed) shipped to 66502 $90.00/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Sep 16 2009, 11:36 PM~15105317
> *PM sent.
> *


Replied :biggrin:


----------



## ceez6d5

u got them caddy chips in yet i need some asap


----------



## 84regal

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 17 2009, 12:05 PM~15108313
> *4-13X7's All Chrome with Powder Spokes
> 4-155/80R13's Mounted & Balanced
> 
> $675 shipped to 81005
> *


damn good price i'll give u a call soon


----------



## Envious Touch

_*ENVIOUS TOUCH SPECIALS!!!*_ :0 :0 :0 









*13X7 REV All Chrome with 2-Tone Candy Blue Spokes $350/set with accessories...*









*13X7 REV Pepsi Blue & Gold Combination $650/set with accessories...*









*13X7 REV All Chrome with Candy Green Spokes and Outer $580/set with accessories...* 









*13X7 REV All Chrome with Regular Green Hub and Outer $500/set with accessories...*


----------



## Phat6Deuce

You guys have a complete set IN STOCK with Chrome outers and Red or Black spokes in a 14x7? If so, please PM with price including tires. I'm local and can pick up.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Phat6Deuce_@Sep 25 2009, 12:45 PM~15185413
> *You guys have a complete set IN STOCK with Chrome outers and Red or Black spokes in a 14x7?  If so, please PM with price including tires. I'm local and can pick up.
> *


No black or red in stock, I would have to send for powder coating... $425/set and I could have them done for you within 1-week 

Something like this right? :biggrin:


----------



## Phat6Deuce

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 25 2009, 01:33 PM~15185754
> *No black or red in stock, I would have to send for powder coating... $425/set and I could have them done for you within 1-week
> 
> Something like this right?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are perfect...however, a slight change. Inner spokes in RED outer spokes in Chrome and with Red Chips. Price please? Also, do you have ALL chrome in stock with Red chips?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Phat6Deuce_@Sep 25 2009, 01:59 PM~15185997
> *These are perfect...however, a slight change.  Inner spokes in RED outer spokes in Chrome and with Red Chips.  Price please?  Also, do you have ALL chrome in stock with Red chips?
> *


Same price $425.00... Chips range from $25/set to $125/set depending on brand and style... what type of chips were you looking for?


----------



## Phat6Deuce

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 25 2009, 02:09 PM~15186069
> *Same price $425.00... Chips range from $25/set to $125/set depending on brand and style... what type of chips were you looking for?
> *


The bowtie or eagle chips with a Red background is fine. you have these? any chrome available in stock now? also, is the price with tires?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Phat6Deuce_@Sep 25 2009, 02:12 PM~15186106
> *The bowtie or eagle chips with a Red background is fine. you have these?  any chrome available in stock now?  also, is the price with tires?
> *


Chrome Bowties are $95/set (you can paint the background)
China Red Eagles are $25/set...

Yes I have chrome in stock $325/set...

No $425 does not include tires, 175/70R14's are $200/set


----------



## Phat6Deuce

Great...What payments do you accept. Are you guys open tomorrow for pick up and can you mount the tires.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Phat6Deuce_@Sep 25 2009, 03:30 PM~15186696
> *Great...What payments do you accept.  Are you guys open tomorrow for pick up and can you mount the tires.
> *


Cash for local pick up...

Personal Check, Cashiers Check, Western Union, Money Order, or PayPal for delivery...

Yes we can Mount & Balance for $50/set... give me a call tomorrow


----------



## Phat6Deuce

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 25 2009, 03:37 PM~15186742
> *Cash for local pick up...
> 
> Personal Check, Cashiers Check, Western Union, Money Order, or PayPal for delivery...
> 
> Yes we can Mount & Balance for $50/set... give me a call tomorrow
> *


btw...i did try calling you but always got your voice mail...i'll try tomorrow. Thanks for your quick responses.


----------



## Phat6Deuce

> _Originally posted by Phat6Deuce_@Sep 25 2009, 11:20 PM~15190671
> *btw...i did try calling you but always got your voice mail...i'll try tomorrow. Thanks for your quick responses.
> *


Hey, I'll hit you up this early this week. Really can't make up my mind what color of spokes I want....I'll place an order this week for sure, though!


----------



## big-mike-atl

do you ship to Georgia and if so i need some 13x7 all chrome pm me


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Phat6Deuce+Sep 25 2009, 11:20 PM~15190671-->
> 
> 
> 
> btw...i did try calling you but always got your voice mail...i'll try tomorrow. Thanks for your quick responses.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some times I can't hear the phone if I'm working, especially if the compressor is running or I'm welding or using the cut off wheel... just leave a message if I don't answer :yes:
> 
> BTW you're calling (562)244-0554 right? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Phat6Deuce_@Sep 26 2009, 12:34 PM~15193272
> *Hey, I'll hit you up this early this week.  Really can't make up my mind what color of spokes I want....I'll place an order this week for sure, though!
> *


No problem...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by big-mike-atl_@Sep 26 2009, 05:17 PM~15194565
> *do you ship to Georgia and if so i need some 13x7 all chrome pm me
> *


Yes we do... get me your zip code and I'll let you know how much shipping is


----------



## Chaotic Lows

HOW MUCH FOR ALL GOLD 13X7 SHIPPED TO 55112 ?


----------



## biggboy

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 14 2009, 10:21 PM~15083372
> *72-Spoke Cross Lace
> 13X7 and 14X7 Sets Coming Soon...
> 
> *Wheels built here in U.S.A., Knock-off's and Adapters are china.
> *All Chrome Plated Steel Construction (Hub, Spokes, Nipples, Outer).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any 14x6 or 13x6


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Sep 29 2009, 12:25 PM~15219073
> *HOW MUCH FOR ALL GOLD 13X7 SHIPPED TO 55112 ?
> *


All 24K U.S. Gold $1165/set shipped to 55112


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Sep 29 2009, 04:21 PM~15221171
> *any 14x6 or 13x6
> *


Yes 14X6 and 13X5.5 are available :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

*Stop by for some great deals!!!*[/i] :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RJ_313

how much for 13x7 shipped to 48180


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by RJ_313_@Dec 16 2009, 06:31 PM~16002468
> *how much for 13x7 shipped to 48180
> *


$435/set shipped.. includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## brickcity98

how much for 14'6s black powdercoated dish and straight two bar spinner with cadillac chips shipped to ohio 45324


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 14 2009, 01:24 PM~15356087
> *Stop by for some great deals!!![/i]  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


how much for some 13s shipped to 97045? with the same style knockoff as in that pic


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 24 2009, 04:02 PM~15177163
> *ENVIOUS TOUCH SPECIALS!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13X7 REV All Chrome with 2-Tone Candy Blue Spokes $350/set with accessories...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13X7 REV Pepsi Blue & Gold Combination $650/set with accessories...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13X7 REV All Chrome with Candy Green Spokes and Outer $580/set with accessories...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13X7 REV All Chrome with Regular Green Hub and Outer $500/set with accessories...
> *


u still got the first set for sale?


----------



## west coast ridaz

do u have the cross lace


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by brickcity98_@Dec 16 2009, 09:23 PM~16004414
> *how much for 14'6s black powdercoated dish and straight two bar spinner with cadillac chips shipped to ohio 45324
> *


$597/set shipped without chips because I'm out right now...
*price includes: wheels, knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 16 2009, 09:25 PM~16004434
> *how much for some 13s shipped to 97045? with the same style knockoff as in that pic
> *


$387/set shipped  
*price includes: wheels, knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## ESIDECADDY

HOW MUCH FOR 72 SPOKE 13'S ALL CHROME I WILL PICK THEM UP
WHAT THE TURN AROUND TIME


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 17 2009, 02:17 PM~16011114
> *do u have the cross lace
> *


Yes...
100 Spoke Cross Lace (Stainless) $525/set
72 Spoke Cross Lace (Chrome) $1,085/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Dec 17 2009, 05:23 PM~16012998
> *HOW MUCH FOR 72 SPOKE 13'S ALL CHROME I WILL PICK THEM UP
> WHAT THE TURN AROUND TIME
> *


$985/set

Takes 1 to 2 weeks... made to order


----------



## touchdowntodd

do you do 72s in stainless? 

is the chrome on the barrel, nipples, hub china or USA?

give me a deal so i can get your name out in the midwest! lots of homies wantin 72s but dont wanna spend D or Z cash, you have a good niche market here!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 17 2009, 06:27 PM~16013669
> *do you do 72s in stainless?
> 
> is the chrome on the barrel, nipples, hub china or USA?
> 
> give me a deal so i can get your name out in the midwest! lots of homies wantin 72s but dont wanna spend D or Z cash, you have a good niche market here!
> *


Yes I do and they are triple plated here in Orange County, CA


----------



## acosta512

So they are well built then right,I have had Chinas on my daily for a while and wouldnt mind buying some 72s from you guys


----------



## touchdowntodd

gimme a midwest homie deal to get your name out here man...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 17 2009, 08:26 PM~16015015
> *So they are well built then right,I have had Chinas on my daily for a while and wouldnt mind buying some 72s from you guys
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 17 2009, 09:07 PM~16015553
> *gimme a midwest homie deal to get your name out here man...
> *


PM sent


----------



## nueve5

do u have any 18x8 rev or 17x8 rev


----------



## nueve5

or maybe by 7 if they make them


----------



## rlowrod

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 17 2009, 05:28 PM~16013049
> *Yes...
> 100 Spoke Cross Lace (Stainless) $525/set
> 72 Spoke Cross Lace (Chrome) $1,085/set
> *


Any pics of the 100 spoke cross lace in 13's all chrome / stainless?


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 17 2009, 04:22 PM~16012991
> *$387/set shipped
> *price includes: wheels, knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *


nice, how much more with tires


----------



## Shadow11

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Dec 19 2009, 12:37 PM~16028757
> *Any pics of the 100 spoke cross lace in 13's all chrome / stainless?
> *


x2


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by rlowrod+Dec 19 2009, 10:37 AM~16028757-->
> 
> 
> 
> Any pics of the 100 spoke cross lace in 13's all chrome / stainless?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Shadow11_@Dec 21 2009, 05:42 PM~16050811
> *x2
> *


----------



## 77caprice

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 22 2009, 02:04 AM~16055705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam that looks sick :worship:


----------



## Shadow11

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 22 2009, 05:04 AM~16055705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look pretty bad ass. how much for 13x7 shipped to 30047?


----------



## big-mike-atl

how much for 14x6 shipped to 30067


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

how much to reseal a wheel and to switch a tire from one wheel to another?ur box is full :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

how much for 1- 13x7 rev 100 spoke all chrome wheel only shipped to 75104 tx


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 19 2009, 07:59 PM~16033049
> *nice, how much more with tires
> *


The total would be $599.00 for the set of 13X7's with 155/80R13's Tires Mounted & Balanced shipped to your door


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by big-mike-atl_@Dec 22 2009, 05:23 PM~16061169
> *how much for 14x6 shipped to 30067
> *


$465/set shipped.. includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Dec 18 2009, 10:27 PM~16025875
> *do u have any 18x8 rev or 17x8 rev
> *


Yes I do...

17X8's $465/set
18X8's $475/set

*price includes: wheels, knock-off's, adapters, and tool.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 26 2009, 10:25 AM~16093313
> *how much for 1- 13x7 rev 100 spoke all chrome wheel only shipped to 75104 tx
> *


$100 shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Shadow11_@Dec 22 2009, 04:26 PM~16060635
> *they look pretty bad ass. how much for 13x7 shipped to 30047?
> *


100 Spoke Cross Lace 13X7's with Stainless Spokes $615/set shipped to your door :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 26 2009, 10:14 AM~16093251
> *how much to reseal a wheel and to switch a tire from one wheel to another?ur box is full :biggrin:
> *


$50


----------



## bub916




----------



## imgntnschgo

pm sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Dec 30 2009, 11:12 PM~16141358
> *pm sent
> *


Reply sent! :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

how much for a set of- 13x7 rev 100 spoke all chrome wheels shipped to 20659 MD


----------



## coyote

whats up with some 13x7 cross laces


----------



## ben d

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 24 2009, 04:02 PM~15177163
> *ENVIOUS TOUCH SPECIALS!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13X7 REV All Chrome with 2-Tone Candy Blue Spokes $350/set with accessories...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13X7 REV Pepsi Blue & Gold Combination $650/set with accessories...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13X7 REV All Chrome with Candy Green Spokes and Outer $580/set with accessories...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13X7 REV All Chrome with Regular Green Hub and Outer $500/set with accessories...
> *




3rd wheel down, same color in 14x7 rev, chrome dish and hub, rest green. price picked up. Also same size and color but price on chrome spokes and nipples rest green, again picked up.
PM ME PLEASE


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 11 2008, 10:45 PM~10147904
> *Pricing:
> 13X7's $270.00/set
> 14X7's still on Sale for $225.00/set
> *Prices include knock-off's, adapters, and tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PRICE ON 14X7 ALL CHROME WITH 2 BAR SHIPPED TO 34608 FLORIDA? 
NEED SHIPPED PRICE WITH AND WITHOUT TIRES PLEASE. THANKS!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 31 2009, 01:44 AM~16142596
> *how much for a set of- 13x7 rev 100 spoke all chrome wheels shipped to 20659 MD
> *


$435/set shipped to your door, includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by coyote_@Jan 2 2010, 03:46 PM~16162888
> *whats up with some 13x7 cross laces
> *


$515/set with stainless spoke and nipple
*includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 13X7FORLIFE_@Jan 4 2010, 11:34 AM~16179255
> *PRICE ON 14X7 ALL CHROME WITH 2 BAR SHIPPED TO 34608 FLORIDA?
> NEED SHIPPED PRICE WITH AND WITHOUT TIRES PLEASE. THANKS!
> *


$421/set shipped to your door without tires, or
$767/set shipped to your door with 175/70R14's

Both prices include: knock-off's, adapters, and tool :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

ttt


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ben d_@Jan 3 2010, 11:51 PM~16176570
> *3rd wheel down, same color in 14x7 rev, chrome dish and hub, rest green. price picked up. Also same size and color but price on chrome spokes and nipples rest green, again picked up.
> PM ME PLEASE
> *


Nice talking to you today and thanks for the order... I'll get you those color samples tomorrow or Wednesday  

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## allns47

2-13X7's and 2-13X5.5 All Chrome with electric blue spokes shipped to 47374


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by allns47_@Jan 5 2010, 12:19 AM~16188133
> *2-13X7's and 2-13X5.5 All Chrome with electric blue spokes  shipped to 47374
> *


$510/set shipped to your door.
*includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## LIL-SPANKS

how much for sum 13x7 rev 100 spoke chrome with gold spokes?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LIL-SPANKS_@Jan 5 2010, 08:08 PM~16196118
> *how much for sum 13x7 rev 100 spoke chrome with gold spokes?
> *


13X7's All Chrome with 24K U.S. Gold Spokes $475/set 
*includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 4 2010, 01:56 PM~16179910
> *$515/set with stainless spoke and nipple
> *includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *


100's or 72 spoke


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jan 6 2010, 01:01 PM~16203573
> *100's or 72 spoke
> *


That price is for 100 Spoke Cross Lace


----------



## Envious Touch

Every Other Spoke Transparent Black with Chrome Nipples, Transparent Black Nipples with Chrome Spokes, Transparent Black Hub, Transparent Black outer with Chrome stripe in the middle lip...


----------



## Envious Touch

*Get them while you can!!!*[/i] :wow: :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

TTT :wave:


----------



## texas loco

how much for a set 13x7 rev all chrome and some 17x9 all chrome both sets with tires and chevy chip shipped to 78852 prices plz.


----------



## felicat

how much for set 13x7 with tires shipped 79029 also set 0f 14x7 shipped to 79029 both sets all chrome two bar knock off. thank you


----------



## Envious Touch

ben d your wheels :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by texas loco_@Jan 18 2010, 10:11 PM~16334364
> *how much for a set 13x7 rev all chrome and some 17x9 all chrome both sets with tires and chevy chip shipped to 78852 prices plz.
> *


13X7's All Chrome shipped to 78852 $405/set
17X9's All Chrome shipped to 78852 $655/set
*prices include: wheels, knock-off's, adapters, and tool  

If you do both sets I can $1030 total


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by felicat_@Jan 18 2010, 11:23 PM~16335376
> *how much for set 13x7 with tires  shipped 79029  also set 0f 14x7 shipped to 79029  both sets all chrome two bar knock off.  thank you
> *


13X7's All Chrome with 155/80R13's Mounted & Balanced $685 shipped
*prices include: wheels, tires, knock-off's, adapters, and tool 

14X7's All Chrome $430 shipped
*prices include: wheels, knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE

HEY BRO I NEED ONE RIM ONLY FOR A SPARE NEW OR USED AS LONG IT'S IN GOOD SHAPE?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Jan 19 2010, 03:52 PM~16341659
> *HEY BRO I NEED ONE RIM ONLY FOR A SPARE NEW OR USED AS LONG IT'S IN GOOD SHAPE?
> *


I only have new right now... $85


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Need one 13x7 black spokes with 2 bar zennith recess shipped to 40272. For 5th wheels kit.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER+Jan 19 2010, 04:11 PM~16341968-->
> 
> 
> 
> Need one 13x7 black spokes with 2 bar zennith recess shipped to 40272. For 5th wheels kit.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $135 shipped with knock off and adapter... if you want a zenith chip to put in it add $12.50
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Envious Touch_@Jan 8 2010, 01:32 PM~16226805
> *Get them while you can!!![/i] :wow:  :yes:
> *


----------



## ben d

BUMP for nicky.

Thanks for the wheels they are EXACTLY what I needed for my color combo I was looking for. I will be in touch for the chips.

Thanks again !


Guys dont hesitate on buying with nicky he will take care of you.

Ben D


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 19 2010, 04:14 PM~16342014
> *$135 shipped with knock off and adapter... if you want a zenith chip to put in it add $12.50
> *


so one 13x7 all black spokes shipped to 40272 is 135 with knock off and adapter. Can u precut that for a 5th wheel kit.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Jan 23 2010, 08:30 AM~16384526
> *so one 13x7 all black spokes shipped to 40272 is 135 with knock off and adapter. Can u precut that for a 5th wheel kit.
> *


Yup thats the price :biggrin: 

As far as cutting it for a spare, I wouldnt be able to do it without the bucket from the 5th wheel kit... different ones require a slightly different cut, sorry.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

i need some 13 bro. candy blue lip and spokes with 2-bar straight k/off and adaptors shipped to 79601 abilene texas?
how much for same rims with tires on them to same place?
what kinds tires u use? thanks bro


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jan 23 2010, 06:24 PM~16388427
> *i need some 13 bro. candy blue lip and spokes with 2-bar straight k/off and adaptors shipped to 79601 abilene texas?
> how much for same rims with tires on them to same place?
> what kinds tires u use? thanks bro
> *


Without tires $714/set shipped... with 155/80R13 Cornells mounted & balanced $933 shipped.
*both prices include: knock-off's, adapters, and tool. 

Let me know


----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 15 2009, 04:21 AM~15083372
> *72-Spoke Cross Lace
> 13X7 and 14X7 Sets Coming Soon...
> 
> *Wheels built here in U.S.A., Knock-off's and Adapters are china.
> *All Chrome Plated Steel Construction (Hub, Spokes, Nipples, Outer).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any pix and price for the 72 Cross Laces???


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Jan 24 2010, 12:04 PM~16394744
> *Any pix and price for the 72 Cross Laces???
> *


x2 and some more pics if possible of the 100crosslace but crome..


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 24 2010, 09:09 PM~16399229
> *x2 and some more pics if possible of the 100crosslace but crome..
> *


i think he said they 1195 shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 24 2010, 09:09 PM~16399229
> *x2 and some more pics if possible of the 100crosslace but crome..
> *


Here's a pick of Gold/Chrome Combo...

100 Spoke Cross Lace with stainless spoke and nipple $515/set plus shipping
*includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Jan 24 2010, 01:04 PM~16394744
> *Any pix and price for the 72 Cross Laces???
> *


Na, they're made to order and we just started offering 72-Spoke Cross this month. I'll post a set when they're done  

Price wise they're about $150 more than our 72-Spoke Straight Lace.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by texas loco_@Jan 18 2010, 10:11 PM~16334364
> *how much for a set 13x7 rev all chrome and some 17x9 all chrome both sets with tires and chevy chip shipped to 78852 prices plz.
> *


13X7's All Chrome without tires $405/set shipped to your door.
13X7's All Chrome with 155/80R13's Mounted & Balanced $625 shipped.

What size tires you want for the 17X9's?


----------



## QCC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 25 2010, 11:38 AM~16404514
> *Here's a pick of Gold/Chrome Combo...
> 
> 100 Spoke Cross Lace with stainless spoke and nipple $515/set plus shipping
> *includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for a set of 13x7 cross lace all chrome with zenith style k-offs 28079

thanks for the chips i just got them :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Jan 25 2010, 01:45 PM~16405741
> *how much for a set of 13x7 cross lace all chrome with zenith style k-offs 28079
> 
> thanks for the chips i just got them :biggrin:
> *


100 Spoke Cross Lace with stainless spoke and nipples $575/set shipped
*includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool 


Includes repeat customer discount :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca

can you pm me a price on 17x9 reverse w/ tires for a caprice....
shipped to 85383


----------



## wheelspecialists

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 25 2010, 02:45 PM~16406325
> *100 Spoke Cross Lace with stainless spoke and nipples $575/set shipped
> *includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> Includes repeat customer discount  :biggrin:
> *


Damn thats cheap compared to dayton and zenith. GOOD PRICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jan 25 2010, 04:12 PM~16407219
> *can you pm me a price on 17x9 reverse w/ tires for a caprice....
> shipped to 85383
> *


The wheel's without tires shipped are $545/set shipped... let me know what tire size your looking for and I'll give you a quote with tires. 
*includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

Double :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Jan 25 2010, 04:15 PM~16407239
> *Damn thats cheap compared to dayton and zenith.  GOOD PRICE!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man... so how you doing over there in NE?


----------



## joe joe

> Thanks man... so how you doing over there in NE?
> [/quote ENVIOUS TOUCH AUTO "NIKKI" GREAT MAN TO DEAL WITH. I GET OUT OF WORK AFTER HE CLOSES SHOP. HOMIE MET ME HALF WAY TO CORONA TO MAKE SURE I GOT MY RIMS 13X7'S TODAY. GOOD LOOKING OUT......................


----------



## bub916

can i get a price 13'' crosslace 100's with powder spokes and outer dish, the rest crome... ?
 you can pm if you want allgood


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by joe joe_@Jan 26 2010, 12:40 AM~16413432
> *ENVIOUS TOUCH AUTO "NIKKI" GREAT MAN TO DEAL WITH. I GET OUT OF WORK AFTER HE CLOSES SHOP. HOMIE MET ME HALF WAY TO CORONA TO MAKE SURE I GOT MY RIMS 13X7'S TODAY. GOOD LOOKING OUT......................
> *


It was nice meeting you yesterday... hope you enjoy your wheels, let me know if you need anything in the future :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco Yesca

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 25 2010, 11:40 PM~16413050
> *The wheel's without tires shipped are $545/set shipped... let me know what tire size your looking for and I'll give you a quote with tires.
> *includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *


245 45 17
or 
255 50 17


----------



## kandypaint

looking to get a set of 13's shipped to 31907?

and a price wit tires?


----------



## 68caprice

I NEED THE PRICE FOR SOME 13 X 7 WITH TIRES 72 SPOKES AND SOME 100 SPOKE 13 X 7 WITH TIRES SHIPPED TO 79045 CHROME


----------



## CUZICAN

Price for Cross Laced all Gold 13x7's to 20602 :wow:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 27 2010, 07:23 PM~16433699
> *Price for Cross Laced all Gold 13x7's to 20602 :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 25 2010, 03:45 PM~16406325
> *100 Spoke Cross Lace with stainless spoke and nipples $575/set shipped
> *includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> Includes repeat customer discount  :biggrin:
> *


can you post a pic of the 100 spoke 13x7 cross laced, Envious thanks in advance.


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 22 2009, 04:04 AM~16055705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the classic look


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jan 27 2010, 03:30 PM~16431002
> *245 45 17
> or
> 255 50 17
> *


I'll get you a price tomorrow when I'm at the shop


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Jan 27 2010, 05:11 PM~16432081
> *looking to get a set of 13's shipped to 31907?
> 
> and a price wit tires?
> *


13X7's All Chrome $425/set shipped or...

13X7's All Chrome with 155/80R13's Mounted and Balanced $665 shipped

*Both Prices Include: Knock-Off's, Adapters, and Tool


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Jan 28 2010, 01:41 AM~16437319
> *the classic look
> *


do you have a pic of the chrome cross laced


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jan 27 2010, 07:14 PM~16433595
> *I NEED THE PRICE FOR SOME 13 X 7  WITH TIRES 72 SPOKES AND  SOME 100 SPOKE 13 X 7 WITH TIRES SHIPPED TO 79045 CHROME
> *


13X7 100-Spoke all Chrome $425/set shipped to 79045
13X7 100-Spoke all Chrome with 155/80R13's Mounted & Balanced $665 shipped

13X7 72-Spoke all Chrome $1085/set shipped to 79045
13X7 72-Spoke all Chrome with 155/80R13's Mounted & Balanced $1325 shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Jan 27 2010, 07:23 PM~16433699-->
> 
> 
> 
> Price for Cross Laced all Gold 13x7's to 20602 :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-west coast ridaz_@Jan 28 2010, 12:21 AM~16437231
> *x2
> *


13X7 100-Spoke all 24K U.S. Gold Cross Lace $1365/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz+Jan 28 2010, 12:35 AM~16437290-->
> 
> 
> 
> can you post a pic of the 100 spoke 13x7 cross laced,  Envious thanks in advance.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jgcustomz_@Jan 28 2010, 12:41 AM~16437319
> *the classic look
> *


It looks like you found them :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Jan 28 2010, 12:50 AM~16437372
> *do you have a pic of the chrome cross laced
> *


i finishing up a set for NM this week... I'll post a picture before I ship em


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 28 2010, 02:00 AM~16437413
> *i finishing up a set for NM this week... I'll post a picture before I ship em
> *


----------



## kandypaint

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 28 2010, 03:50 AM~16437371
> *13X7's All Chrome $425/set shipped or...
> 
> 13X7's All Chrome with 155/80R13's Mounted and Balanced $665 shipped
> 
> *Both Prices Include: Knock-Off's, Adapters, and Tool
> *



thanks i will be making my order soon......

will they fit a 97 Towncar


----------



## Shadow11

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Jan 28 2010, 06:28 AM~16437831
> *thanks i will be making my order soon......
> 
> will they fit a 97 Towncar
> *


for those year town cars you can either grind down your calipers like a bitch or do the whole spindle swap my boy just did that to his 97


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 24 2009, 07:02 PM~15177163
> *ENVIOUS TOUCH SPECIALS!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13X7 REV Pepsi Blue & Gold Combination $650/set with accessories...
> 
> 
> *



same price for any color combo


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 28 2010, 12:57 AM~16437403
> *13X7 100-Spoke all 24K U.S. Gold Cross Lace $1365/set shipped
> *


what about the 72 cross all gold


----------



## kandypaint

> _Originally posted by Shadow11_@Jan 28 2010, 12:32 PM~16439101
> *for those year town cars you can either grind down your calipers like a bitch or do the whole spindle swap my boy just did that to his 97
> *



ok thanks what yr do i need to swap it with


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 28 2010, 11:08 AM~16440128
> *same price for any color combo
> *


Depends on what combo you want...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 28 2010, 12:47 PM~16441166
> *what about the 72 cross all gold
> *


$1823... all 24K U.S. Gold


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Shadow11_@Jan 28 2010, 09:32 AM~16439101
> *for those year town cars you can either grind down your calipers like a bitch or do the whole spindle swap my boy just did that to his 97
> *


Thanks for helping him, I'm not too familiar with Lincolns :thumbsup:


----------



## Shadow11

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Jan 28 2010, 05:02 PM~16442420
> *ok thanks what yr do i need to swap it with
> *


90 to 94 fits on them wit out a problem


----------



## Shadow11

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 28 2010, 05:38 PM~16442726
> *Thanks for helping him, I'm not too familiar with Lincolns  :thumbsup:
> *


Always down to help a fellow lowrider


----------



## kandypaint

> _Originally posted by Shadow11_@Jan 28 2010, 07:46 PM~16443443
> *90 to 94 fits on them wit out a problem
> *



o thanks looking for a set now.......

the rears fit without any problem right


----------



## 68caprice

ttt great prices thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## joe joe

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 26 2010, 11:15 PM~16425233
> *It was nice meeting you yesterday... hope you enjoy your wheels, let me know if you need anything in the future :thumbsup:
> *


WILL DO


----------



## CALIBOY 95

how much to ship a set of 13x7's to texas?


----------



## brad4372

can you do a 15x6?


----------



## ben d

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 17 2009, 09:09 PM~14799329
> *Bumper Kit Special! $50
> I have one used 13X7 perfect for a bumper kit... complete with knock-off and adapter...  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This rim is not cut!!! It's used but in beautiful condition.
> I put it on here for anyone that wants a cheap wheel for spare or bumper kit
> *



Nick, pm me a price on these ko's when you get a minute.

Thanks
Ben


----------



## Loco Yesca

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 28 2010, 12:46 AM~16437349
> *I'll get you a price tomorrow when I'm at the shop
> *


uffin:


----------



## Shadow11

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Jan 28 2010, 07:08 PM~16443714
> *o thanks looking for a set now.......
> 
> the rears fit without any problem right
> *


Yea the rears fit right on.


----------



## 68caprice

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 25 2010, 12:38 PM~16404514
> *Here's a pick of Gold/Chrome Combo...
> 
> 100 Spoke Cross Lace with stainless spoke and nipple $515/set plus shipping
> *includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

hey homie you got any pics of the size difference from a 13x7 and 13x5 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cut

man some nice products u got bro do u do twisted spokes as well?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91_@Jan 29 2010, 07:52 PM~16455943
> *hey homie you got any pics of the size difference from a 13x7 and 13x5 :biggrin:
> *


I'll get a pic for you...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 81cut_@Jan 29 2010, 09:58 PM~16457251
> *man some nice products u got bro do u do twisted spokes as well?
> *


No twisted spoke but i do diamond cut spokes


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca+Jan 25 2010, 04:12 PM~16407219-->
> 
> 
> 
> can you pm me a price on 17x9 reverse w/ tires for a caprice....
> shipped to 85383
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Envious [email protected] 25 2010, 11:40 PM~16413050
> *The wheel's without tires shipped are $545/set shipped... let me know what tire size your looking for and I'll give you a quote with tires.
> *includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco Yesca_@Jan 27 2010, 03:30 PM~16431002
> *245 45 17 $350
> or
> 255 50 17 $430
> *


17x9 Reverse w/245-45R17's Mounted & Balanced $1095
17x9 Reverse w/255-50R17's Mounted & Balanced $1175


----------



## mouse1

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 25 2010, 11:38 AM~16404514
> *Here's a pick of Gold/Chrome Combo...
> 
> 100 Spoke Cross Lace with stainless spoke and nipple $515/set plus shipping
> *includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


need quote for these wheels in 13s please! cash in hand!!!


----------



## BiggJim313

I'm lookin for 2 14×7 and 2 14×6 for the rear.I want them in all black with gold nipples and gold hub with the 2 bar gold Cadillac k/o's with and without tires shipped to 48209.


----------



## ROCK OUT

quote on theyes shipped to 98802 WA


----------



## BiggJim313

I guess newbies are invisible. :thumbsdown:


----------



## 85regalrider

hey just wanted to know how much for 13x7 gold spokes and gold two hex shiped to 83651 thanks homie..


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mouse1_@Feb 5 2010, 02:41 PM~16523735
> *need quote for these wheels in 13s please!  cash in hand!!!
> *


All Chrome or same Gold/Chrome Combo?

All Chrome with Stainless Spokes and Nipples $515/set
All Chrome with Stainless Spokes Gold Nipples, Hub, and Knock-off $835/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BiggJim88_@Feb 5 2010, 03:17 PM~16524042
> *I'm lookin for 2 14×7 and 2 14×6 for the rear.I want them in all black with gold nipples and gold hub with the 2 bar gold Cadillac k/o's with and without tires shipped to 48209.
> *


$1095/set shipped without tires or $1445/set shipped with tires mounted & balanced... both prices include knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 5 2010, 04:26 PM~16524630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote on theyes shipped to 98802 WA
> *


$770/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BiggJim88_@Feb 5 2010, 09:55 PM~16527932
> *I guess newbies are invisible. :thumbsdown:
> *


Trust me your not :no:... I just got mixed up... there's two users with your avitar and i got mixed up when checking which people I quoted and which ones i needed to quote...

Sorry :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 85regalrider_@Feb 6 2010, 01:02 PM~16532230
> *hey just wanted to know how much for 13x7 gold spokes and gold two hex shiped to 83651 thanks homie..
> *


$638/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## allns47

I'll have my paint sample on the way to your shop Monday,,,thanks for the speedy replies...


----------



## BiggJim313

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 7 2010, 02:25 AM~16537860
> *Trust me your not :no:... I just got mixed up... there's two users with your avitar and i got mixed up when checking which people I quoted and which ones i needed to quote...
> 
> Sorry  :yes:
> *


Hey man thanks for the info I appreciate. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 25 2010, 04:45 PM~16406325
> *100 Spoke Cross Lace with stainless spoke and nipples $575/set shipped
> *includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> Includes repeat customer discount  :biggrin:
> *


I'm intrested in a set 14x7 but does it have to be that knock off? Rather have 2 bar swept with the caddy emblem in the center


----------



## TEMPER909IE

I Was Wondering How Much $$$ Would Two New 2 Wing Chrome Knock Offs Would Cost???


----------



## BIG SPANX

PM SENT


----------



## nueve5

how much for some 14x7 rev with tires and acc and powder coated spokes this color shipped to 78840 in texas


----------



## monalb

i need a Bullet Wrench shipped to 33139 how much 

thank you
10


----------



## edelmiro13

:biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by allns47_@Feb 7 2010, 06:17 AM~16538182
> *I'll have my paint sample on the way to your shop Monday,,,thanks for the speedy replies...
> *


No problem, thank you!!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BiggJim88_@Feb 7 2010, 07:37 PM~16542653
> *Hey man thanks for the info I appreciate. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Anytime


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 7 2010, 09:36 PM~16544142
> *I'm intrested in a set 14x7 but does it have to be that knock off? Rather have 2 bar swept with the caddy emblem in the center
> *


All our prices include your choice of knock-off style... so any style, same price  

Our Chevy and Caddy Chips are $98/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Feb 7 2010, 11:13 PM~16545308
> *I Was Wondering How Much $$$ Would Two New 2 Wing Chrome Knock Offs Would Cost???
> *


$38 for the pair


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 7 2010, 11:37 PM~16545596
> *PM SENT
> *


Replied :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Feb 8 2010, 12:06 AM~16545958
> *how much for some 14x7 rev with tires and acc and powder coated spokes this color shipped to 78840 in texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$525/set shipped without tires or $855 shipped with 175/70R14's mounted & balanced.
Includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Feb 8 2010, 12:09 AM~16545985
> *i need a  Bullet Wrench shipped to 33139 how much
> 
> thank you
> 10
> *


$25


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 7 2010, 01:21 AM~16537848
> *$770/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *


alright sounds good and what about the white spokes gold nipples and hub, chrome dish with tires shipped gold K/os to 98802 last quote cant decide in between the two, thanks


----------



## monalb

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 8 2010, 12:46 PM~16549619
> *$25
> *


payment was sent thru pay pal thanks


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 8 2010, 02:41 PM~16549571
> *All our prices include your choice of knock-off style... so any style, same price
> 
> Our Chevy and Caddy Chips are $98/set
> *


Ok i'll take a set of the crosslaced nipples and hub gold with gold 2 bar swept knockoffs for the 575 shipped PM me the info so we can get this done :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 8 2010, 01:38 PM~16550061
> *alright sounds good and what about the white spokes gold nipples and hub, chrome dish with tires shipped gold K/os to 98802 last quote cant decide in between the two, thanks
> *


What size tires... 13's or 14's?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Feb 8 2010, 02:06 PM~16550369
> *payment was sent thru pay pal thanks
> *


Got it... thanks for the purchase, I'll send that right out :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 8 2010, 02:10 PM~16550406
> *Ok i'll take a set of the crosslaced nipples and hub gold with gold 2 bar swept knockoffs for the 575 shipped PM me the info so we can get this done :biggrin:
> *


The $575 I quoted you was for 100-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome with Stainless Spokes and Nipples... your price for a set of 100-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome with Stailess Spokes, 24K U.S. Gold Nipples, Hub, Knock-off's $845/set shipped.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

can you take a apart a set of starwires and re chrome them, please pm me


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 8 2010, 02:48 PM~16550747
> *can you take a apart a set of starwires and re chrome them, please pm me
> *


I sure can... I can repair/restore any type of wire wheel you have :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Feb 8 2010, 04:28 PM~16550575-->
> 
> 
> 
> The $575 I quoted you was for 100-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome with Stainless Spokes and Nipples... your price for a set of 100-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome with Stailess Spokes, 24K U.S. Gold Nipples, Hub, Knock-off's $845/set shipped.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Envious Touch_@Jan 25 2010, 01:38 PM~16404514
> *Here's a pick of Gold/Chrome Combo...
> 
> 100 Spoke Cross Lace with stainless spoke and nipple $515/set plus shipping
> *includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm sorry for this misunderstanding but i never asked for a quote I was going off previous prices you have listed above is the post you put up for the 100 spoke cross laced with pics and price??????????


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 8 2010, 01:19 PM~16550490
> *What size tires... 13's or 14's?
> *


14's


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 8 2010, 05:07 PM~16550884
> *I'm sorry for this misunderstanding but i never asked for a quote I was going off previous prices you have listed above is the post you put up for the 100 spoke cross laced with pics and price??????????
> *


 So is 515 a set is not the price?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 8 2010, 06:59 PM~16552993
> *So is 515 a set is not the price?
> *


Our 100-Spoke Cross with stainless spoke and nipple are $515/set plus shipping and includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool... This price is for Chrome/Stainless (No Gold).

As Pictured above and what you asked for 100-Spoke Cross Lace All Chrome with Stailess Spokes, 24K U.S. Gold Nipples, Hub, Knock-off's $825/set plus shipping and includes knock-off's, adapters, and tool.


----------



## nueve5

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 8 2010, 12:45 PM~16549607
> *$525/set shipped without tires or $855 shipped with 175/70R14's mounted & balanced.
> Includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *


That's a good price how do I go in contact with u to order them and how long does it take to make them


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Feb 8 2010, 07:34 PM~16553400
> *That's a good price how do I go in contact with u to order them and how long does it take to make them
> *


Normally 1-week but we got tons of orders in the past few weeks so right now your looking at 2-weeks for any gold or powder coat. 

I accept: Personal Checks, Bank Checks, Money Orders, Western Union, and PayPal... your choice  

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## 68impalatattooman

Yo you still got that bent 14 I need for my bumper kit pm me I pm you a week ago haven't heard anything


----------



## 68caprice

:dunno:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Feb 8 2010, 09:10 PM~16554465
> *Yo you still got that bent 14 I need for my bumper kit pm me I pm you a week ago haven't heard anything
> *


Yea, I'll get you a pic... just been busy getting out all these wheel orders :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Feb 8 2010, 09:13 PM~16554503
> *:dunno:
> *


Got your wheels sealed up today... will mount the tires tomorrow when they dry and then box em up for shipping  sorry about the wait!


----------



## Envious Touch

*For you Impala owners* :0


----------



## Envious Touch

*I got some 2010 Tax Time Specials...* :0 :0 :0 
_Prices Posted... all set's include your choice of knock-off style, adapters, and tool!_ :drama: 

*14X7 Gold Diamond Cut Spokes with Gold Nipples $725/set*




















*14X7 Teal and Turquoise Centers $545/set* :wow: 




















*13X7 All Chrome with Pepsi Blue Outer... (Available with any style Knock-Off) $515/set*




















*16" (STD) Cross Lace 72-Spoke All Chrome $665/set* :worship:


----------



## nueve5




----------



## 68caprice

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 8 2010, 11:33 PM~16555483
> *Got your wheels sealed up today... will mount the tires tomorrow when they dry and then box em up for shipping    sorry about the wait!
> *


 :sprint: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Feb 9 2010, 07:34 AM~16558145
> *:sprint:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 9 2010, 12:31 AM~16555463
> *Yea, I'll get you a pic... just been busy getting out all these wheel orders :yes:
> *


Cool just let me know I'm ready to put this kit on my lac thanks


----------



## allns47

paint sample mailed today,,just let me know when u recieve it,,i put my contact info with it,,,,thanks


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 8 2010, 10:37 PM~16555541
> *For you Impala owners  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How mush?


----------



## omilow59

HOW MUCH 4 ASET OF 13'' IM IN MEXICO


----------



## omilow59

OR SET OF 14''


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 19 2010, 12:38 AM~16335969
> *ben d your wheels  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: What's the name of this color.


----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 15 2009, 04:21 AM~15083372
> *72-Spoke Cross Lace
> 13X7 and 14X7 Sets Coming Soon...
> 
> *Wheels built here in U.S.A., Knock-off's and Adapters are china.
> *All Chrome Plated Steel Construction (Hub, Spokes, Nipples, Outer).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Do you have pix of the 72 cross laces 14x7 all chrom???


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 8 2010, 10:37 PM~16555541
> *For you Impala owners  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :dunno: :dunno: price?


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 6 2010, 08:18 PM~16206614
> *Every Other Spoke Transparent Black with  Chrome Nipples, Transparent Black Nipples with Chrome Spokes, Transparent Black Hub, Transparent Black outer with Chrome stripe in the middle lip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any other pics of these and could the combo be changed abit? thanks these really caught my attention, :wow:


----------



## Lyfaluxury

I've got 14x7 daytons now with no rub on my bigbody...are these stainless spoke/nipple wheels the same backspacing as a dayton/zenith?or a china....cause I rubbed in the rear with a china wheel.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Feb 9 2010, 08:58 PM~16566679
> *How mush?
> *


These were made for a customer last week... I can build another set for $625


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by omilow59+Feb 10 2010, 01:27 PM~16572945-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH 4 ASET OF 13'' IM IN MEXICO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-omilow59_@Feb 10 2010, 01:30 PM~16572974
> *OR SET OF 14''
> *


13's or 14's $325/set plus shipping... PM me your address and I'll calc shipping for you


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 10 2010, 06:01 PM~16575674
> *:wow:  What's the name of this color.
> *


No name, I had it custom mixed... it has the grey pigment, metalic, and pearl.

"ben d" wanted a grey metallic grey so I made him up some samples and thats the one that he picked... I can make you whatever you dream (rims only) :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 11 2010, 01:49 PM~16584161
> *Do you have pix of the 72 cross laces 14x7 all chrom???
> *


No none yet...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Feb 11 2010, 08:15 PM~16588010
> *any other pics of these and could the  combo be changed abit?  thanks  these really caught my attention,  :wow:
> *


Yea they came out great... but they were made for a customer a while back and thats the only pic I got. But like I said to CUZICAN "I can make you whatever you dream (rims only) :biggrin: " so yea you can change them up however you want!


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 11 2010, 10:59 PM~16589827
> *These were made for a customer last week... I can build another set for $625
> *


Do you know if that is the stock impala color for a 63? Laurel green?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Lyfaluxury_@Feb 11 2010, 09:01 PM~16588501
> *I've got 14x7 daytons now with no rub on my bigbody...are these stainless spoke/nipple wheels the same backspacing as a dayton/zenith?or a china....cause I rubbed in the rear with a china wheel.
> *


We offer different offsets to help with fitment on our 72-Spoke Wheels... for example I can build a 14X7 Reverse with a backspacing from 50mm to 64mm. This availability can help a lot of people that want 7" wide wheels and a full deep dish look but still be able to fit under skirts.

So basically because my 72-Spoke's are built to order I have control of offset when dimpling and punching the outers, making my hubs, etc. I can get a 14X7 REV to fit closer to the frame and away from the skirts more that a "D" :yes: My goal was to offer a little more fitment flexibility and options for consumers other than just standard or reverse.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Feb 11 2010, 11:15 PM~16589964
> *Do you know if that is the stock impala color for a 63? Laurel green?
> *


They were for a 62 and the customer sent a color sample in... they look just like the stock color in person... the color changed a little in the picture with the flash.


----------



## Lyfaluxury

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 12 2010, 12:42 AM~16590189
> *We offer different offsets to help with fitment on our 72-Spoke Wheels... for example I can build a 14X7 Reverse with a backspacing from 50mm to 64mm. This availability can help a lot of people that want 7" wide wheels and a full deep dish look but still be able to fit under skirts.
> 
> So basically because my 72-Spoke's are built to order I have control of offset when dimpling and punching the outers, making my hubs, etc. I can get a 14X7 REV to fit closer to the frame and away from the skirts more that a "D"  :yes:  My goal was to offer a little more fitment flexibility and options for consumers other than just standard or reverse.
> *


well I need a set of blue dish 72 spoke x-laced with zenith style spinner and chips...with the offset tucked so I don't rub...14's W/hankooks....thos are stainless spokes/nipples right?shipped to S. Florida


----------



## Envious Touch

_Pictured 13X7 Reverse 100-Spoke Cross Lace, All Chrome with Stainless Steel Spokes and Nipples._


----------



## baggedout81

Your PM box i full

Need a price on a set of Zenith style k/o's all chrome recessed for chips shipped to 66502

What size of chips do they take??

Thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 14 2010, 05:57 PM~16611826
> *Your PM box i full
> 
> Need a price on a set of Zenith style k/o's all chrome recessed for chips shipped to 66502
> 
> What size of chips do they take??
> 
> Thanks
> *


$90/set shipped for 2.25" Recess or $160/set shipped for 2.5" Recess


----------



## pittstyle81

I NEED A KNOCKOFF TOOL FOR DOMES W 10 SIDES CAN U HOOK IT UP


----------



## Lyfaluxury

thats cool..just need price and address for blue dish cross-laced


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Lyfaluxury+Feb 14 2010, 01:43 PM~16610204-->
> 
> 
> 
> well I need a set of blue dish 72 spoke x-laced with zenith style spinner and chips...with the offset tucked so I don't rub...14's W/hankooks....thos are stainless spokes/nipples right?shipped to S. Florida
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lyfaluxury_@Feb 14 2010, 06:23 PM~16612001
> *thats cool..just need price and address for blue dish cross-laced
> *


Straight lace I can do for you (two weeks to build)... cross lace 72-s are about 5-weeks away from being built. Add $200/set for the blue outers and starting prices are for chrome plated steel construction but you can upgrade to stainless spokes and nipples, no problem  

The hankooks are $200/set and we mount and balance when shipped so you only have 4-packages instead of 8 so add $50/set for the mount & balance... get me your zip so I can calc shipping.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by pittstyle81_@Feb 14 2010, 06:19 PM~16611977
> *I NEED A KNOCKOFF TOOL FOR DOMES W 10 SIDES CAN U HOOK IT UP
> *


Got them in stock $25/shipped or $15/picked up


----------



## pittstyle81

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 14 2010, 08:06 PM~16612869
> *Got them in stock $25/shipped or $15/picked up
> *


cool should i just call the number to pay or what :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice

:wave:


----------



## INFAMOUS ONE

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 14 2010, 05:52 PM~16611806
> *Pictured 13X7 Reverse 100-Spoke Cross Lace, All Chrome with Stainless Steel Spokes and Nipples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was wondering I have a 94 fleet I jus picked, up need 13 inch wheels like these shipped to 85533 how much for everything? Thx


----------



## juicd83buick

can you get this but powder coated black


----------



## Lyfaluxury

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 14 2010, 09:05 PM~16612853
> *Straight lace I can do for you (two weeks to build)... cross lace 72-s are about 5-weeks away from being built. Add $200/set for the blue outers and starting prices are for chrome plated steel construction but you can upgrade to stainless spokes and nipples, no problem
> 
> The hankooks are $200/set and we mount and balance when shipped so you only have 4-packages instead of 8 so add $50/set for the mount & balance... get me your zip so I can calc shipping.
> *


34984 south Fla....gettin ready for a show 4/11


----------



## juicd83buick

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 14 2009, 03:24 PM~15356087
> *Stop by for some great deals!!![/i]  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *




Can i get that ko powder coated black with buick chips


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 11 2010, 10:59 PM~16589827
> *These were made for a customer last week... I can build another set for $625
> *


How much would it be with just the spokes that color?


----------



## DanielDucati

:wow: :wow: thoes look bad ass.......... :0 



> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 14 2010, 05:52 PM~16611806
> *Pictured 13X7 Reverse 100-Spoke Cross Lace, All Chrome with Stainless Steel Spokes and Nipples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by pittstyle81_@Feb 14 2010, 09:02 PM~16613455
> *cool should i just call the number to pay or what :biggrin:
> *


PayPal: [email protected]

or give me a call, your choice  

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Feb 15 2010, 11:39 AM~16618170
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up man... you ready for your 100-spoke cross lace :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by monte81_@Feb 15 2010, 04:47 PM~16620447
> *I was wondering I have a 94 fleet I jus picked, up need 13 inch wheels like these shipped to 85533 how much for everything? Thx
> *


$610/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool.
(That's 13X7's and 13X5.5's for the back)


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by juicd83buick_@Feb 15 2010, 07:55 PM~16622214
> *Can i get that ko powder coated black with buick chips
> *


You only want the knock-off black?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Lyfaluxury_@Feb 15 2010, 07:55 PM~16622213
> *34984 south Fla....gettin ready for a show 4/11
> *


Give me a call at the shop...

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Feb 15 2010, 09:06 PM~16623083
> *How much would it be with just the spokes that color?
> *


$445/set plus shipping
includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 15 2010, 09:16 PM~16623205
> *:wow:  :wow: thoes look bad ass.......... :0
> *


Thanks man... I'm currently doing an engraved set for a customer :0


----------



## INFAMOUS ONE

> _Originally posted by monte81_@Feb 15 2010, 04:47 PM~16620447
> *I was wondering I have a 94 fleet I jus picked, up need 13 inch wheels like these shipped to 85533 how much for everything? Thx
> *


wats the price bro? The cross lace ones?


----------



## pittstyle81

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 15 2010, 11:41 PM~16625483
> *PayPal: [email protected]
> 
> or give me a call, your choice
> 
> Nicky
> Envious Touch Auto
> (562) 244-0554
> *


Ur money has been sent thanks


----------



## INFAMOUS ONE

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 15 2010, 11:46 PM~16625542
> *$610/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool.
> (That's 13X7's and 13X5.5's for the back)
> *


I'm running 13x7 in the rear rite now bro is there a price change or no? thx an the price is without tires rite?


----------



## juicd83buick

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 16 2010, 12:48 AM~16625567
> *You only want the knock-off black?
> *




I just need the ko i already have wheels


----------



## 1lo84regal

can u get me a $ on 2 gold plate hex with the recesse for Right and Left? shipping 2 tx 78332 and 1 adapter right side (red) 5 on 4 3/4.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Feb 15 2010, 11:46 PM~16625542-->
> 
> 
> 
> $610/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool.
> (That's 13X7's and 13X5.5's for the back)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-monte81_@Feb 16 2010, 07:19 AM~16627006
> *wats the price bro? The cross lace ones?
> *


The quote was up with the rest of them :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by pittstyle81_@Feb 16 2010, 09:07 AM~16627684
> *Ur money has been sent thanks
> *


Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by monte81_@Feb 16 2010, 06:22 PM~16632583
> *I'm running 13x7 in the rear rite now bro is there a price change or no? thx an the price is without tires rite?
> *


For just 7's all the way around it will be $20 less from what I originally quoted you


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by juicd83buick_@Feb 16 2010, 06:30 PM~16632687
> *I just need the ko i already have wheels
> *


Your looking at $150 shipped for a set of 4


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1lo84regal_@Feb 16 2010, 06:39 PM~16632768
> *can u get me a $ on 2 gold plate hex with the recesse for Right and Left? shipping 2 tx 78332 and 1 adapter right side (red) 5 on 4 3/4.
> *


Your looking at $120 shipped... and that price is for 24K U.S. Gold :yes:


----------



## Rolling Chevys

hey on the transparent black , whats the price on just the dish black and spinner like this combo-everything else chrome shipped to 78516 thanks


----------



## E6364

im looking for some 13's some like these more or less the center all this color . how much? an where are u located at.


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS

HOW MUCH FOR 72 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE 13'S GOLD HUB AND GOLD NIPPLES THE US GOLD


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 8 2010, 10:37 PM~16555541
> *For you Impala owners  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




how much for this same color only on the whole lip?


----------



## BOXER 323

HEY BRO I'M LOOKING FOR SOME GOLD HEX KNOCK OFFS I NEED 5 HOW MUCH? ALSO MY HOMIE NEEDS 1 CHROME HEX AS WELL NEW OR USED HOW MUCH?


----------



## Lyfaluxury

mail box is still full homie...wanna call me?I jus need some wheels


----------



## Shanana

I need 3 14x6 and 2 14x7 with tires shipped to 79761 Z-style knockoffs all chrome


----------



## mouse1

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 19 2010, 12:25 PM~16339429
> *13X7's All Chrome shipped to 78852 $405/set
> 17X9's All Chrome shipped to 78852 $655/set
> *prices include: wheels, knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> 
> If you do both sets I can $1030 total
> *


ill take some 13x7 all chrome shipped to the same zip code.
instead of the chevy chip could i get a caddy chip.
2-13x7 & 2 13x5.5


----------



## mouse1

> _Originally posted by texas loco_@Jan 18 2010, 10:11 PM~16334364
> *how much for a set 13x7 rev all chrome and some 17x9 all chrome both sets with tires and chevy chip shipped to 78852 prices plz.
> *


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Feb 16 2010, 08:55 PM~16634815
> *hey on the transparent black ,  whats the price on just the dish black and spinner like this combo-everything else chrome  shipped to 78516  thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$660/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by E6364_@Feb 17 2010, 04:36 AM~16638125
> *im looking for some 13's  some like these more or less the center all this color . how much? an where are u located at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$625/set for 13X7's center (spokes, nipples, hub) powder coated like color above.
includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool.

I'm off of whittier & colima... give me a call


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by TRUTH_HURTS_@Feb 17 2010, 09:25 AM~16639156
> *HOW MUCH FOR 72 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE  13'S GOLD HUB AND GOLD NIPPLES THE US GOLD
> *


13X7 72-Spoke Straight Lace with 24K U.S. Gold Nipples and Hubs $1,205/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SilverStarLimoSD_@Feb 17 2010, 10:59 AM~16639862
> *how much for this same color only on the whole lip?
> *


With spokes too? if not $525/set... if yes $645/set
bothe prices include: knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BOXER 323_@Feb 17 2010, 03:23 PM~16642104
> *HEY BRO I'M LOOKING FOR SOME GOLD HEX KNOCK OFFS I NEED 5 HOW MUCH? ALSO MY HOMIE NEEDS 1 CHROME HEX AS WELL NEW OR USED HOW MUCH?
> *


I got these for cheap... they're brand new and I think I have a 5th one.

the two hex ko's on the left have dis-colored gold $80/set  


















Here's a close-up its hard to tell but there is dis-coloring in the gold


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Lyfaluxury_@Feb 17 2010, 05:17 PM~16643185
> *mail box is still full homie...wanna call me?I jus need some wheels
> *


I'll let you know on those wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Shanana_@Feb 17 2010, 05:44 PM~16643430
> *I need 3 14x6 and 2 14x7 with tires shipped to 79761 Z-style knockoffs all chrome
> *


$855 for all of them shipped with 175/70R14's mounted and balanced.
(that price is for 5-tires or did you want 4?)


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mouse1_@Feb 18 2010, 01:39 PM~16652530
> *ill take some 13x7 all chrome shipped to the same zip code.
> instead of the chevy chip could i get a caddy chip.
> 2-13x7 & 2 13x5.5
> *


$425/set shipped to your door.
price is without chips because I'm out of all styles of chips right now :0 :yessad:


----------



## monte187ls

would like 2 get a price on 13 x7 all chrome wheels and adapter s shipped 2 corpus christi texas 78411


----------



## caddy4yaass

how much for a set of 13x7 all golds.


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 18 2010, 11:40 PM~16658410
> *With spokes too? if not $525/set... if yes $645/set
> bothe prices include: knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *



Trade you for a set of Sanco Blinds!? hit me up. or I have 51-52 parts you might need

619-954-1946


----------



## elspock84

looking for some 14's reversed w some tires some wide whites shipped to 60085


----------



## Cadi4life

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 14 2009, 09:21 PM~15083372
> *72-Spoke Cross Lace
> 13X7 and 14X7 Sets Coming Soon...
> 
> *Wheels built here in U.S.A., Knock-off's and Adapters are china.
> *All Chrome Plated Steel Construction (Hub, Spokes, Nipples, Outer).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





HOW MUCH FOR 1 RIM ONLY SHIPPED TO 85037? THE 13X7 STRAIGHT LACE 72SPOKE ALL CHROME. THANKS


----------



## Shanana

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 19 2010, 12:49 AM~16658464
> *$855 for all of them shipped with 175/70R14's mounted and balanced.
> (that price is for 5-tires or did you want 4?)
> *


yea bro i need the 5 tires do you have caddy chips?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by monte187ls_@Feb 19 2010, 12:43 PM~16662515
> *would like 2 get a price on 13 x7 all chrome wheels and adapter s shipped 2 corpus christi texas 78411
> *


$400/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Feb 19 2010, 12:53 PM~16662584
> *how much for a set of 13x7 all golds.
> *


$1,239/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool... and thats 24K U.S. Gold


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SilverStarLimoSD_@Feb 19 2010, 09:46 PM~16667215
> *Trade you for a set of  Sanco Blinds!? hit me up. or I have 51-52 parts you might need
> 
> 619-954-1946
> *


My 51 is a convertible so I won't be needing the blinds :biggrin: 

Do you got a driver side vent window for a vert or a passenger side Guide Spotlight?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2010, 09:52 PM~16667271
> *looking for some 14's reversed w some tires some wide whites shipped to 60085
> *


$700.00 shipped with 175/70R14's mounted & balanced... includes knock-off's, adapters, and tool 

P.S. thats skinny white only...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Feb 20 2010, 01:00 AM~16668626
> *HOW MUCH FOR 1 RIM ONLY SHIPPED TO 85037? THE 13X7 STRAIGHT LACE 72SPOKE ALL CHROME. THANKS
> *


$265 shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Shanana_@Feb 20 2010, 03:09 AM~16668887
> *yea bro i need the 5 tires do you have  caddy chips?
> *


I'm all out right now :yessad:


----------



## lil watcha

You got any pics of 13' or 14' 72 cross lace?


----------



## allns47

Sent another paint sample to you,,The first must of got lost in shipment,,,Its actually a 2 oz bottle of the actual paint used to paint my car,,,lmk,,when u get it..


----------



## Still Hated

How much for a set of 100 spoke cross lace to FL 33033............14x7.....


----------



## biggboy

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Feb 21 2010, 12:24 AM~16675664
> *You got any pics of 13' or 14' 72 cross lace?
> *


Will have some this week :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by allns47_@Feb 21 2010, 05:45 AM~16676648
> *Sent another paint sample to you,,The first must of got lost in shipment,,,Its actually a 2 oz bottle of the actual paint used to paint my car,,,lmk,,when u get it..
> *


Yea, I've been looking for that other sample... how did you send it?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Feb 21 2010, 06:05 AM~16676673
> *How much for a set of 100 spoke cross lace to FL 33033............14x7.....
> *


$610/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

*Got more 175/70 R14's in stock...* :biggrin:


----------



## joe joe

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 21 2010, 10:56 PM~16684671
> *Got more 175/70 R14's in stock...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## mississippilowride

13x7 centr gold shipped to 39202


----------



## ramos7

how much for 2 all chrome 14x7 and 2 14x6 with tires shipped to 77954


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

AM I TRIPPIN OR DID ENVIOUS HAVE A HYDRAULIC LINE??


----------



## allns47

I sent the first first class mail,,,The second was sent out Saturday priority mail. I still dont know the chrome/color combination I want,,but when u get the sample call me or send me a email and let me know if you will be able to match the paint...thanks


----------



## ROCK OUT

sent u payment, ur PM box is full, thanks


----------



## CUZICAN

Do you still have these homie? LMK. I found this post of yours on another thread.

Zenith Multi Color Chips $75/set


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

how much for a chrome set of 100's cross lace shipped to 78503?
thanks.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mississippilowride_@Feb 23 2010, 01:54 AM~16697349
> *13x7 centr gold shipped to 39202
> *


You have two chioces on Gold Centers...

13X7's Center Gold (China Gold) $590/set shipped
13X7's Center Gold (24K U.S. Gold) $870/set shipped 
both prices include: knock-off's, adapters, and tool...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ramos7_@Feb 23 2010, 11:36 AM~16700008
> *how much for 2 all chrome 14x7 and 2 14x6 with tires shipped to 77954
> *


$735 shipped


----------



## FPEREZII

Do you sell just the hubs already chrome? I wan them so I can cover my adapters at the shows, let me know please.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Feb 23 2010, 11:52 AM~16700161
> *AM I TRIPPIN OR DID ENVIOUS HAVE A HYDRAULIC LINE??
> *


*We still do... *:yes:

*Piston's*









*Aluma Series*









*High-Line Series*









*Aircraft*

















*...And hopping on our own wheels * :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Feb 23 2010, 11:52 AM~16700161
> *AM I TRIPPIN OR DID ENVIOUS HAVE A HYDRAULIC LINE??
> *


*...Oh, I forgot to mention we do bag's too* :biggrin: 

*From mild*









*To wild...*




















*And again on our wheels * :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by allns47_@Feb 23 2010, 01:15 PM~16700949
> *I sent the first first class mail,,,The second was sent out Saturday priority mail. I still dont know the chrome/color combination I want,,but when u get the sample call me or send me a email and let me know if you will be able to match the paint...thanks
> *


I dropped it off with my powder coater today... I pm you when I got a sample for you. Oh and can you PM me a phone number in case I gotta call you


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 23 2010, 02:37 PM~16701762
> *sent u payment, ur PM box is full, thanks
> *


I got it... Thanks!

I'll start working on your order tomorrow. Can you PM me your phone number in case I gotta call you


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 23 2010, 04:26 PM~16702728
> *Do you still have these homie? LMK. I found this post of yours on another thread.
> 
> Zenith Multi Color Chips $75/set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm currently out of all chips right now... will have some more hopefully by the end of next month.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Feb 23 2010, 08:27 PM~16705523
> *how much for a chrome set of 100's cross lace shipped to 78503?
> thanks.
> *


$595/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool  

100-Spoke Cross... the only way to go :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 23 2010, 11:34 PM~16708321
> *Do you sell just the hubs already chrome? I wan them so I can cover my adapters at the shows, let me know please.
> *


I do sell them but they have holes for spokes... I don't have any of the smooth ones right now.


----------



## ramos7

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 24 2010, 12:24 AM~16708248
> *$735 shipped
> *


preciate ya ill get wit ya soon.


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 24 2010, 02:34 AM~16708323
> *We still do... :yes:
> 
> 
> High-Line Series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow! can you do these in colors other than black?


----------



## 68impalatattooman

I'm looking 1 13x6 all chrome with ko and adapter can be new or used for 5th wheel kit shipped to nc zip 27870


----------



## el_mazatleco

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 23 2010, 11:53 PM~16708472
> *$595/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> 
> 100-Spoke Cross... the only way to go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the 100 spoke cross lace & 72 spoke cross lace 13x7 here in norwalk


----------



## implala66

how much wuold you charge to make some wheels like this ones???
100 cross laced in the front and back spokes............


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 24 2010, 12:53 AM~16708472
> *$595/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> 
> 100-Spoke Cross... the only way to go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wave:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 24 2010, 07:44 AM~16709713
> *wow!  can you do these in colors other than black?
> *


Yea we can do them in other anodize colors...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Feb 24 2010, 07:48 AM~16709727
> *I'm looking 1 13x6 all chrome with ko and adapter can be new or used for 5th wheel kit shipped to nc zip 27870
> *


$119 shipped for a brand new one with knock-off and adapter.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by el_mazatleco_@Feb 24 2010, 07:57 AM~16709758
> *how much for the 100 spoke cross lace & 72 spoke cross lace 13x7 here in norwalk
> *


$515/set for the 100 Spoke Cross with knock-off's, adapters, and tool... I dont have pricing for the 72 spoke cross yet.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 24 2010, 04:32 PM~16713891
> *how much wuold you charge to make some wheels like this ones???
> 100 cross laced in the front and back spokes............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your going to be looking at @ $900 to $1,000/set for a custom lace like that


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 24 2010, 07:38 PM~16715745
> *:wow: :wave:
> *


Whats up man :biggrin:


----------



## King61

13x7 all chrome to 76711


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 24 2010, 04:32 PM~16713891
> *how much wuold you charge to make some wheels like this ones???
> 100 cross laced in the front and back spokes............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX

ENVIOUS DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF RED 100 SPOKES? IF SO CAN YOU POST THEM UP...THANKS BRO


----------



## latinxs

Hey bro one last question. 14x6 reverse fit a 52 210 original rear end? No skirts. If they will how much for that set. I will be pm ing you next friday on pay day to order the wheels bro and ill go through pay pal. I just seen the pick of your ride with the 14's and I think I want 14's. 


Thanks agian and be seeing you soon!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 24 2010, 11:43 PM~16719068
> *13x7 all chrome to 76711
> *


$410/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 25 2010, 07:12 PM~16726471
> *ENVIOUS DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF RED 100 SPOKES? IF SO CAN YOU POST THEM UP...THANKS BRO
> *


Na, I don't but I can make you some :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERT-YOYO

NICKY DO U HAVE SOME PICS OF 13x7 ALL BLACK CENTER RIMS can u PM me some


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ROBERT-YOYO_@Feb 25 2010, 11:17 PM~16729882
> *NICKY DO U HAVE SOME PICS OF 13x7 ALL BLACK CENTER RIMS can u PM me some
> *


Not black centers... but got black in em :biggrin: 










the reverse...










another...













Don't worry man you know I can make them for you


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Feb 25 2010, 07:16 PM~16726501
> *Hey bro one last question.  14x6 reverse  fit a 52 210 original rear end? No skirts. If they will how much for that set. I will be pm ing you next friday on pay day to order the wheels bro and ill go through pay pal.  I just seen the pick of your ride with the 14's and I think I want 14's.
> Thanks agian and be seeing you soon!
> 
> *


I'm pretty sure they do without skirts, let me just double check... and yea the 14's fill up the wheel well better on 51-54's :yes:


----------



## sic7impala

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 23 2010, 10:53 PM~16708472
> *$595/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> 
> 100-Spoke Cross... the only way to go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for these with the dish and hub candy red to 95307 PM me thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by sic7impala_@Feb 26 2010, 12:12 AM~16730459
> *How much for these with the dish and hub candy red to 95307 PM me thanks
> *


$835/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## latinxs

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 25 2010, 11:54 PM~16730289
> *I'm pretty sure they do without skirts, let me just double check... and yea the 14's fill up the wheel well better on 51-54's :yes:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 
If they do how much for them?? :happysad:


----------



## ROBERT-YOYO

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 25 2010, 10:29 PM~16730007
> *Not black centers... but got black in em  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the reverse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry man you know I can make them for you
> *


pm some prices


----------



## 85regalrider

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Feb 25 2010, 07:16 PM~16726501
> *Hey bro one last question.  14x6 reverse  fit a 52 210 original rear end? No skirts. If they will how much for that set. I will be pm ing you next friday on pay day to order the wheels bro and ill go through pay pal.  I just seen the pick of your ride with the 14's and I think I want 14's.
> Thanks agian and be seeing you soon!
> 
> *



ooh shit **** putting spokes on you bomb...


----------



## 85regalrider

getting my wheels today ,.....thanks nicky you have been a lot of help....now need to know how much for 100 spoke cross lace 13x7 all chrome...shipped to 83651 thanks.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG SPANX

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 25 2010, 11:04 PM~16729746
> *Na, I don't but I can make you some  :biggrin:
> *


NEED A QUOTE ON SOME 13X7'S 100 SPOKE RIMS TOO MATCH MY LAC (CANDY PAINT).....THE RIMS I HAVE ON NOW ARE ANODIZED AND NEED TOO REPLACE THEM...HERES SOME PICS OF MY LAC...PM ME AND LET ME KNOW. THANKS


----------



## latinxs

:cheesy: :cheesy:


> ooh shit **** putting spokes on you bomb...
> 
> 
> Hell ya!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> I see you got your wheels !!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## curiousdos

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 14 2010, 05:52 PM~16611806
> *Pictured 13X7 Reverse 100-Spoke Cross Lace, All Chrome with Stainless Steel Spokes and Nipples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped to 80910 with zenith style adapters


----------



## QCC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 25 2010, 02:45 PM~16406325
> *100 Spoke Cross Lace with stainless spoke and nipples $575/set shipped
> *includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> Includes repeat customer discount  :biggrin:
> *


what up Nicky i need to get these but with gold spokes pm me a price :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 85regalrider_@Feb 26 2010, 10:19 AM~16732966
> *getting my wheels today ,.....thanks nicky you have been a lot of help....now need to know how much for 100 spoke cross lace 13x7 all chrome...shipped to 83651 thanks.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Thank you! 

$580/set for the 100-spoke cross shipped to your door


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ROBERT-YOYO_@Feb 26 2010, 09:15 AM~16732519
> *pm some prices
> *


Will do :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 26 2010, 12:56 PM~16734308
> *NEED A QUOTE ON SOME 13X7'S 100 SPOKE RIMS TOO MATCH MY LAC (CANDY PAINT).....THE RIMS I HAVE ON NOW ARE ANODIZED AND NEED TOO REPLACE THEM...HERES SOME PICS OF MY LAC...PM ME AND LET ME KNOW. THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean Lack! What par(s)t do you want powder coated?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Feb 26 2010, 09:47 PM~16738655
> *how much shipped to 80910 with zenith style adapters
> *


$595/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Feb 27 2010, 06:44 PM~16744700
> *what up Nicky i need to get these but with gold spokes pm me a price :biggrin:
> *


Add $150/set for 24K U.S. Gold Spokes


----------



## latinxs

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Feb 26 2010, 08:45 AM~16732302
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> If they do how much for them?? :happysad:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

Im wondering how much would it be shipped for two 2 wing knock offs??? you told me $38 for the pair, is that including shipping to 92336???


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Feb 27 2010, 08:39 PM~16745574
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I checked and they do fit... did you want all 14X6's or 14X7's for the front and 6's for the rear?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Feb 28 2010, 03:20 PM~16751162
> *Im wondering how much would it be shipped for two 2 wing knock offs??? you told me $38 for the pair, is that including shipping to 92336???
> *


no, add $13 for shipping...


----------



## CoupeDTS

looking for 1 left side hex knockoff with chip insert and a hex tool to 68521..


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Feb 28 2010, 10:14 PM~16755777
> *looking for 1 left side hex knockoff with chip insert and a hex tool to 68521..
> *


$48.75 shipped


----------



## caprice on dz

how much for reverse 15x7 with candy red spokes shipped to 21225


----------



## lowridincalivato

14x6 Standard all chrome w/smooth hex and adapters for an 03 deville to be picked up...$$ or will these wheels even fit? maybe some grinding? a spacer?


----------



## lowridincalivato

ok... just saw the 365 price tag on ur site,...does that go for standard 14x6 too?.......and will whese fit?


----------



## ROCK OUT

:wave:


----------



## sideshow187

How Much?
2- 14x6 reverse
2- 14x7 reverse
with all hardware for 86 fleetwood brougham
shipped to 18704 business!?


----------



## latinxs

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 28 2010, 10:10 PM~16755718
> *I checked and they do fit... did you want all 14X6's or 14X7's for the front and 6's for the rear?
> *



just 14x6 all the way around. I dont like having two diffrent size wheels.

thanks bro


----------



## latinxs

Nicky,
I need to see how much for a big order. The 14x6 I need. A set of 13x7 gold and green and thenanother set of 13x7 chrome and green. I will email you a pic of the wheels that they want them to look like. If you would still be down to drop them off in Panorama city. 

thanks man!


----------



## curiousdos

left a message


----------



## .TODD

tryed to send you a pm with all my info but your box is full 
i been tryin to call you

here the wheels that i want


----------



## 77caprice

can you pm me a price for some 100 spoke 13 cross laced with gold nipples and inner hub


----------



## pittstyle81

> _Originally posted by pittstyle81_@Feb 16 2010, 09:07 AM~16627684
> *Ur money has been sent thanks
> *


HEY BRO BEEN OVER 2 WEEKS STILL NO KNOCK OFF TOOL IS THERE ANY WAY TO C IF IT GOT LOST IN MAIL THANKS BRO


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 1 2010, 02:01 AM~16758003
> *how much for reverse 15x7 with candy red spokes shipped to 21225
> *


$605/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato+Mar 1 2010, 02:11 AM~16758032-->
> 
> 
> 
> 14x6 Standard all chrome w/smooth hex and adapters for an 03 deville to be picked up...$$  or will these wheels even fit?  maybe some grinding?  a spacer?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowridincalivato_@Mar 1 2010, 02:15 AM~16758043
> *ok... just saw the 365 price tag on ur site,...does that go for standard 14x6 too?.......and will whese fit?
> *


$365/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool... 

and yes the standards will fit :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Mar 1 2010, 01:56 PM~16761917
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up man you ready for them white & golds :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by sideshow187_@Mar 1 2010, 02:03 PM~16761986
> *How Much?
> 2- 14x6 reverse
> 2- 14x7 reverse
> with all hardware for 86 fleetwood brougham
> shipped to 18704 business!?
> *


$445/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

can u do somthin similiar to this. candy blue? what turnaround time and price for some with blue spokes and lip with accesories shipped to 79601 abilene texas? thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Mar 1 2010, 08:29 PM~16765853
> *just 14x6 all the way around.  I dont like having two diffrent size wheels.
> 
> thanks bro
> *


$365/set plus shipping
includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Mar 1 2010, 09:35 PM~16766821
> *Nicky,
> I need to see how much for a big order. The 14x6 I need. A set of 13x7  gold and green and thenanother set of 13x7 chrome and green. I will email you a pic of the wheels that they want them to look like. If you would still be down to drop them off in Panorama city.
> 
> thanks man!
> *


No problem... and I can knock-off @$30 for two sets and @$50 for three sets


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 2 2010, 10:27 AM~16771391
> *left a message
> *


Got your payment... I'll get working on your order tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 2 2010, 01:03 PM~16772819
> *tryed to send you a pm with all my info but your box is full
> i been tryin to call you
> 
> here the wheels that i want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sorry I was running around all day today picking up parts for a '65 that I'm fininshing up for a customer... I cleared out some room in my inbox so you can leave a message or give me a call tomorrow.

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 77caprice_@Mar 2 2010, 01:35 PM~16773024
> *can you pm me a price for some 100 spoke 13 cross laced with gold nipples and inner hub
> *


$735/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool... I'll PM you too  
P.S. thats 24K U.S. Gold


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by pittstyle81_@Mar 2 2010, 08:03 PM~16776945
> *HEY BRO BEEN OVER 2 WEEKS STILL NO KNOCK OFF TOOL IS THERE ANY WAY TO C IF IT GOT LOST IN MAIL THANKS BRO
> *


I'll check with USPS in the morning and give you a call...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Mar 3 2010, 12:00 AM~16780241
> *can u do somthin similiar to this. candy blue? what turnaround time and price for some with blue spokes and lip with accesories shipped to 79601 abilene texas? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I sure can... $700/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool 
P.S. your looking at a week and a half for custom orders right now.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 3 2010, 12:24 AM~16780431
> *i sure can... $705/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *


what tha turn around time? bro im lookn to order a set tommorrow once i put the money in the bank! do u happen to have a pic of a blue that u think will look close?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Mar 3 2010, 12:25 AM~16780440
> *what tha turn around time? bro im lookn to order a set tommorrow once i put the money in the bank! do u happen to have a pic of a blue that u think will look close?
> *


It's @ a week and a half... and I would color match the picture you posted or any color sample you give me.


----------



## wannahop

how much for a set of 14x7s with smooth 2 bar stright k/os to 48043 thats michigan


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Mar 3 2010, 12:29 AM~16780461
> *how much for a set of 14x7s with smooth 2 bar stright k/os to 48043 thats michigan
> *


$440/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

How much for 13x7 all chrome, Cadillac knock off with ww tires shipped to 20616?


----------



## pittstyle81

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 3 2010, 12:22 AM~16780416
> *I'll check with USPS in the morning and give you a call...
> *


Would appreciate it thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 14 2010, 07:52 PM~16611806
> *Pictured 13X7 Reverse 100-Spoke Cross Lace, All Chrome with Stainless Steel Spokes and Nipples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH WITH 155-80-13 TIRES SHIPPED TO 20602


----------



## latinxs

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 3 2010, 12:08 AM~16780307
> *No problem... and I can knock-off @$30 for two sets and @$50 for three sets
> *


Nicky sent you an email on the 1st you get it? It has the picture of the wheels.


----------



## Beanerking1

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Mar 3 2010, 05:06 AM~16781616
> *How much for 13x7 all chrome, Cadillac knock off with ww tires shipped to 20616?
> *


$790 shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 3 2010, 10:55 AM~16783902
> *HOW MUCH WITH 155-80-13 TIRES SHIPPED TO 20602
> *


$620/set shipped without tires or $855 with 155/80R13's Mounted & Balanced  
Both prices include knock-off's, adapters, and tool :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Mar 3 2010, 08:18 PM~16788958
> *Nicky sent you an email on the 1st you get it? It has the picture of the wheels.
> *


Yea, I got it and I can do those same color combo's

Let me know


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 3 2010, 08:58 PM~16789545
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats up big RO these are all you  :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## west coast ridaz

do u got pics of the 72 cross lace yet


----------



## pittstyle81

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 3 2010, 12:22 AM~16780416
> *I'll check with USPS in the morning and give you a call...
> *


It finally got here today thanks


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 4 2010, 12:14 AM~16792455
> *do u got pics of the 72 cross lace yet
> *


----------



## mouse1

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 18 2010, 11:52 PM~16658483
> *$425/set shipped to your door.
> price is without chips because I'm out of all styles of chips right now  :0  :yessad:
> *


how can i pay for them?


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Mar 4 2010, 02:39 PM~16796404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK LIKE SOME SPOKE ARE CROSS AND SOME ARE STRAIGHT AMI WRONG


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 4 2010, 01:09 PM~16796655
> *LOOK LIKE SOME SPOKE ARE CROSS AND SOME ARE STRAIGHT AMI WRONG
> *


i noticed that too, they kinda remind me of bicycle wheels,.


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Mar 4 2010, 03:13 PM~16796692
> *i noticed that too, they kinda remind me of bicycle wheels,.
> *


GUESS THEY HAD TO CHANGE IT UP A LITTLE.


----------



## My98Lincoln

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 14 2010, 07:52 PM~16611806
> *Pictured 13X7 Reverse 100-Spoke Cross Lace, All Chrome with Stainless Steel Spokes and Nipples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wHATS THE TICKET PRICE FOR THE ABOVE IN 14X7 SHIPPED TO FL, 33830.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 4 2010, 02:10 AM~16792431
> *Whats up big RO these are all you    :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## chongo1

14x7 100spoke with 2wing zenith style adapter 97527 thanx


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 4 2010, 01:14 AM~16792455
> *do u got pics of the 72 cross lace yet
> *


I haven't forgot about you yet... just getting a few sets together to photograph


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by pittstyle81_@Mar 4 2010, 11:58 AM~16795698
> *It finally got here today thanks
> *


No problem, thanks again for your order :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78+Mar 4 2010, 01:39 PM~16796404-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 02:09 PM~16796655
> *LOOK LIKE SOME SPOKE ARE CROSS AND SOME ARE STRAIGHT AMI WRONG
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LOCO [email protected] 4 2010, 02:13 PM~16796692
> *i noticed that too, they kinda remind me of bicycle wheels,.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ESIDECADDY_@Mar 4 2010, 02:18 PM~16796744
> *GUESS THEY HAD TO CHANGE IT UP A LITTLE.
> *


Those are some 16" standards we did a while back so they look a little different than the one's were doing now... our cross lace pattern is different than D's or Z's but thats all about making my own and not trying to copy anyone else... I know you guys are gonna love them, I'm just working a few things out right now and then I'll have pics up for everyone to see  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mouse1_@Mar 4 2010, 01:50 PM~16796512
> *how can i pay for them?
> *


I accept the following forms of payment: Cash (Local Customers), Personal Check, Bank Check, Money Order, Western Union, and PayPal.

PayPal Account: [email protected]

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Mar 4 2010, 07:58 PM~16799754
> *14x7 100spoke with 2wing zenith style adapter 97527 thanx
> *


$395/set to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Mar 4 2010, 05:45 PM~16798544
> *wHATS THE TICKET PRICE FOR THE ABOVE IN 14X7 SHIPPED TO FL, 33830.
> *


$620/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool :0


----------



## mouse1

payment sent


----------



## My98Lincoln

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 5 2010, 03:07 AM~16802939
> *$620/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool  :0
> *


SOUNDS GOOD, BOLT PATTERN IS 5X114.3 I WANT 2 PRONG STRAIGHT SMOOTH (zenith style) 14X7 REVERSE. PAYPAL WILL SEND IN A MINUTE.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mouse1_@Mar 5 2010, 04:58 PM~16807766
> *payment sent
> *


Got it... I'll start working on your order Monday :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Mar 5 2010, 07:04 PM~16808821
> *SOUNDS GOOD, BOLT PATTERN IS 5X114.3 I WANT 2 PRONG STRAIGHT SMOOTH (zenith style) 14X7 REVERSE. PAYPAL WILL SEND IN A MINUTE.
> *


I got your payment too :biggrin: I'll put them in line for assembly on Monday... they take a few days to finish, I'll PM you when they're done


----------



## latinxs

Nicky, 
did you get my Email? It might be I dont have your crrect??
Can i get price for each. I already know how much for my 14x6. 

Thanks If you can let me know by tuesday at the latest. 

so
(1) 13x7 green spokes
(1) 13x7 orange spokes and orange lip of rim. 

Here is the car for the orange rims so if you can match it let me know. and here is the car for the green so you can color match.


----------



## My98Lincoln

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 6 2010, 02:27 AM~16811360
> *I got your payment too  :biggrin: I'll put them in line for assembly on Monday... they take a few days to finish, I'll PM you when they're done
> *


tHANKS HOMIE, AM IN NO HURRY TAKE UR TIME...


----------



## Grimaldo

How much for some center gold 14s, 14x7 for front n 14x6 for rear shipped to 75203?


----------



## 509deville

Ey how much for 2-14x6 and 2-14x7 with caddy chips shipped to 98801 with tires??.. 

U got any pics of the chips???


----------



## mac2lac

need price on all gold 14x7 to tx


----------



## juicd83buick

need a price on two bar straights with buick chips chrome just thw knock off all ready have wheels


----------



## 68caprice

i need a price on 22's spokes for a 06 magnum to 79045


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 3 2010, 08:58 PM~16789545
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for these in 13/7s with lime green lip , nipple , hubs. shipped to 97232


----------



## Envious Touch

I'll get to everyone's quotes tomorrow


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 5 2010, 01:05 AM~16802930
> *$395/set to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *


payment sent :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

i hate the wait time :biggrin: cant wait till my wheels come in :biggrin:


----------



## QCC

i know the filling but i think the wait going be worth it :run: :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Mar 9 2010, 10:40 AM~16838409
> *i know the filling but i think the wait going be worth it  :run:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: it will be worth the wait :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

_*Pic's will be posted within the next hour!!!*_ :0 :0 :0 :drama:


----------



## 8cutdog6

WAS THE PRIZE ON SOME LIKE THIS TO FORT WORTH TX








I WANT THE WINGS CHROME OF THE KNOCK OFF AND THE CENTER POWDER COAT DO U NEED THE PAINT CODE TO THE RIDE??


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 9 2010, 11:01 PM~16846422
> *Envious Touch always coming out with something different!*


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Mar 6 2010, 01:07 PM~16813769
> *Nicky,
> did you get my Email? It might be I dont have your crrect??
> Can i get  price for each. I already know how much for my 14x6.
> 
> Thanks If you can let me know by tuesday at the latest.
> 
> so
> (1) 13x7 green spokes
> (1) 13x7 orange spokes  and orange lip of rim.
> 
> Here is the car for the orange rims so if you can match it let me know.  and here is the car for the green so you can color match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yea, I got it and I thought I posted a responce up her on one of my topics but :dunno: 

Yea, I can match those with no problem... let me know when your ready


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Grimaldo_@Mar 7 2010, 01:36 PM~16820481
> *How much for some center gold  14s, 14x7 for front n 14x6 for rear shipped to 75203?
> *


$880/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool... and that's 24K U.S. Gold


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 509deville_@Mar 7 2010, 02:22 PM~16820732
> *Ey how much for 2-14x6 and 2-14x7 with caddy chips shipped to 98801 with tires??..
> 
> U got any pics of the chips???
> *


$813 shipped... I should have Caddy Chips by the end of the month


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 8 2010, 09:39 AM~16827184
> *need price on all gold 14x7 to tx
> *


need zip code


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by juicd83buick_@Mar 8 2010, 08:21 PM~16832904
> *need a price on two bar straights with buick chips chrome just thw knock off all ready have wheels
> *


$75/set picked up or $90/set shipped... without Buick Chips because I never made any


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 10 2010, 12:20 AM~16847365
> *$75/set picked up or $90/set shipped... without Buick Chips because I never made any
> *


maybe there's a market for these buick chips afterall


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Mar 8 2010, 09:10 PM~16833506
> *i need a price on 22's spokes  for a 06 magnum to 79045
> *


Price for the wheels with accessories is: $585/set for 150 spoke, and $653/set for 180 spoke... I'll get you a shipping quote tomorrow.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 8 2010, 09:30 PM~16833745
> *how much for these in 13/7s with lime green lip , nipple , hubs. shipped to 97232
> *


$950/set to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Mar 9 2010, 07:42 AM~16837057
> *payment sent  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~+Mar 9 2010, 10:12 AM~16838199-->
> 
> 
> 
> i hate the wait time :biggrin:  cant wait till my wheels come in :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-QCC_@Mar 9 2010, 10:40 AM~16838409
> *i know the filling but i think the wait going be worth it  :run:  :biggrin:
> *


Your both gonna be happy... your both part of the 100-spoke cross lace club :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 8cutdog6_@Mar 10 2010, 12:11 AM~16847019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAS THE PRIZE ON SOME LIKE THIS TO FORT WORTH TX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT THE WINGS CHROME OF THE KNOCK OFF AND THE CENTER POWDER COAT DO U NEED THE PAINT CODE TO THE RIDE??
> *


Whats your zip code? and yea, I can do it with the paint code/paint sample/or good picture 

But they wont have the ring on the hub...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Mar 10 2010, 01:22 AM~16847371
> *maybe there's a market for these buick chips afterall
> *


Yea, I know but someone else is already making them :biggrin:


----------



## 8cutdog6

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 10 2010, 03:32 AM~16847417
> *Whats your zip code? and yea, I can do it with the paint code/paint sample/or good picture
> 
> But they wont have the ring on the hub...
> *


76105


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 8cutdog6_@Mar 10 2010, 01:35 AM~16847430
> *76105
> *


$1,335/set (powder nipples, hub, and center part of knock-off)


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 10 2010, 01:30 AM~16847408
> *Your both gonna be happy... your both part of the 100-spoke cross lace club  :biggrin:
> *



check out the signature now. you need to have all of your 100 spoke cross lace ad it in :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

how mucjh for sum like this homie but 13x7s and 13x5.5 shipped 2 48209


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 10 2010, 09:58 PM~16856152
> *check out the signature now. you need to have all of your 100 spoke cross lace ad it in :0  :biggrin:
> *


Thats what I'm talking about :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91_@Mar 10 2010, 10:04 PM~16856219
> *how mucjh for sum like this homie but 13x7s and 13x5.5 shipped 2 48209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$785/set shipped with knock-off, adapters, and tool


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 10 2010, 02:18 AM~16847357
> *need zip code
> *


77801

also need price on gold triple gold cross laced 72's and all chrome cross laced 72's same zip..


----------



## curiousdos

i need a price on 1 13x7 100 spoke center gold w/buffed white
and one 14x7 100 spoke center gold 
both of those shipped to 80910







and i cant wait for my 100 spoke crossed lace either......... :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1

:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~+Mar 10 2010, 09:58 PM~16856152-->
> 
> 
> 
> check out the signature now. you need to have all of your 100 spoke cross lace ad it in :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-curiousdos_@Mar 11 2010, 07:00 AM~16858510
> *i need a price on 1 13x7 100 spoke center gold w/buffed white
> and one 14x7 100 spoke center gold
> both of those shipped to 80910
> and i cant wait for my 100 spoke crossed lace either......... :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by allns47_@Feb 21 2010, 05:45 AM~16676648
> *Sent another paint sample to you,,The first must of got lost in shipment,,,Its actually a 2 oz bottle of the actual paint used to paint my car,,,lmk,,when u get it..
> *


Here you go... I dipped a razor blade into your paint sample to hold up against the powder coat sample...



















:0 :biggrin:


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 11 2010, 11:03 AM~16860740
> *Here you go... I dipped a razor blade into your paint sample to hold up against the powder coat sample...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


NOW THAT'S QUALITY CUSTOMER SERVICE


----------



## juicd83buick

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 10 2010, 02:20 AM~16847365
> *$75/set picked up or $90/set shipped... without Buick Chips because I never made any
> *


ok then will they just be smooth and where do i send payment


----------



## latinxs

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 10 2010, 01:14 AM~16847340
> *Yea, I got it and I thought I posted a responce up her on one of my topics but :dunno:
> 
> Yea, I can match those with no problem... let me know when your ready
> *



Iam ready to order the 14x6 with tires. I sent you a PM I just need to make sure you can still drop them off in Panorama city ( in the Valley). 

I never got a quote on the other two wheels bro? :dunno: If you can get them to me please.


----------



## 1980lincoln

pm'd


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 11 2010, 12:34 AM~16857700
> *77801
> 
> also need price on gold triple gold cross laced 72's and all chrome cross laced 72's same zip..
> *


14X7 All Gold (24K U.S.) $1225/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 11 2010, 07:00 AM~16858510
> *i need a price on 1 13x7 100 spoke center gold w/buffed white
> and one 14x7 100 spoke center gold
> both of those shipped to 80910
> and i cant wait for my 100 spoke crossed lace either......... :biggrin:
> *


You have 2 choices on the gold centers... 

13X7 China Gold Centers $590/set shipped
13X7 24K U.S. Gold Centers $870 set shipped

I don't have buffed whites, only skinnie so here's the prices with tires if you want...
13X7 China Gold Centers with 155/80R13's mounted & balanced $825/set shipped
13X7 24K U.S. Gold Centers with 155/80R13's mounted & balanced $1105 set shipped

All prices include knock-off's, adapters, and tool... and your gonna love them 100 spoke cross :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by juicd83buick_@Mar 11 2010, 03:00 PM~16862660
> *ok then will they just be smooth and where do i send payment
> *


You can get them smooth or recessed, your choice, same price  

PayPal Account: [email protected]


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Mar 11 2010, 10:11 PM~16865949
> *Iam ready to order the 14x6 with tires. I sent you a PM I just need to make sure you can still drop them off in Panorama city ( in the Valley).
> 
> I never got a quote on the other two wheels bro? :dunno:  If you can get them to me please.
> *


Yea, I can drop them off no problem


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Mar 11 2010, 10:28 PM~16866215
> *pm'd
> *


Right back at you  :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 12 2010, 01:21 AM~16867860
> *You have 2 choices on the gold centers...
> 
> 13X7 China Gold Centers $590/set shipped
> 13X7 24K U.S. Gold Centers $870 set shipped
> 
> I don't have buffed whites, only skinnie so here's the prices with tires if you want...
> 13X7 China Gold Centers with 155/80R13's mounted & balanced $825/set shipped
> 13X7 24K U.S. Gold Centers with 155/80R13's mounted & balanced $1105 set shipped
> 
> All prices include knock-off's, adapters, and tool... and your gonna love them 100 spoke cross  :biggrin:
> *


sorry, i dont need a set i just need 1 13x7 center gold and 1 14x7 center gold and dont worry about the tire

oh and china gold


----------



## .TODD

What's sup with my wheels bro?


----------



## latinxs

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 12 2010, 01:24 AM~16867869
> *Yea, I can drop them off no problem
> *


 Money sent!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Sent you a PM brother!!! 
THANKS AGIAN

Nicky is delevering the wheels to my sisters house!!! THATS CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!!!
:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 85regalrider

oohhh shit **** dont have to much fun down there... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: to nicky


----------



## latinxs

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Mar 6 2010, 01:07 PM~16813769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nicky second order for the night  13x7 for the green 63 impala. Spokes color matched everything else chrome. No tires just rims with a 2 bar zenith dome style. Thanks agian for delivering them to my sisters house. Not in a big hurry wont be in LA until the 22th so as long as they are at my sis before then Iam happy. thanks agian same info as my last order......  

money sent !!! Pay pal yeah boy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 11 2008, 10:09 PM~10146560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I tried to send you a pm but it said your box is full...

You quoted me a while back a price for 1 14x7 all chrome with Pink spokes..RIM ONLY shipped to 65807 - i just wanted to see if the price was still the same or if you could give me the updated price...

thanks

ALSO can you get tires? if so how much more for the 175/70 to go with it?


----------



## ENVIUS

ttt


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 12 2010, 07:09 AM~16868650
> *sorry, i dont need a set    i just need 1  13x7 center gold  and 1  14x7 center gold    and dont worry about the tire
> 
> oh and china gold
> *


Just devide the price by 4


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 12 2010, 03:07 PM~16872540
> *What's sup with my wheels bro?
> *


I barely got your payment today at 9:44am... and I don't have any messages on my phone from you :dunno:
The last time I talked to you I mentioned that I'll let you know as soon as I get your payment...

Today is Saturday so the soonest I can get your wheels out is Monday.

I'm sorry for any inconvenience but I was waiting on your payment. :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Mar 12 2010, 05:41 PM~16873920
> *Money sent!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Sent you a PM brother!!!
> THANKS AGIAN
> 
> Nicky is delevering the  wheels to my sisters house!!! THATS CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!!!
> :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :boink:  :boink:
> *



No Problem... Thank you!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 85regalrider_@Mar 12 2010, 05:48 PM~16873990
> *oohhh shit **** dont have to much fun down there... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:        :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: to nicky
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Mar 12 2010, 07:58 PM~16875268
> *Nicky second order for the night   13x7 for the green 63 impala. Spokes color matched everything else chrome. No tires just rims with a 2 bar zenith  dome style. Thanks agian for delivering them to my sisters house. Not in a big hurry wont be in LA until the 22th so as long as they are at my sis before then Iam happy. thanks agian same info as my last order......
> 
> money sent !!! Pay pal yeah boy!!! :biggrin:
> *


OK I'll start working on those orders on Monday :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 13 2010, 12:31 PM~16880518
> *I tried to send you a pm but it said your box is full...
> 
> You quoted me a while back a price for 1 14x7 all chrome with Pink spokes..RIM ONLY shipped to 65807 - i just wanted to see if the price was still the same or if you could give me the updated price...
> 
> thanks
> 
> ALSO can you get tires? if so how much more for the 175/70 to go with it?
> *


$130 shipped for the wheel knock-off and adapter... if you want one 175/70 to go with it add $79....  

P.S. Sorry for the inbox being full, give me over the weekend to clear it out... I got bombarded when I released the 72's this week :run:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 13 2010, 10:41 PM~16883457
> *$130 shipped for the wheel knock-off and adapter... if you want one 175/70 to go with it add $79....
> 
> P.S. Sorry for the inbox being full, give me over the weekend to clear it out... I got bombarded when I released the 72's this week  :run:
> *



ok cool....i only need the wheel and tire so does the price change without an adapter and knockoff?


----------



## Beanerking1

did my wheels ship today? :biggrin:


----------



## curiousdos

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 15 2010, 01:20 PM~16897005
> *did my wheels ship today? :biggrin:
> *


you anxious about the 100 spoke cross laced arent you? i know i am...


----------



## 1sikMC

empty your mail box.


----------



## Envious Touch

*PM BOX IS EMPTY!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 15 2010, 09:28 AM~16895003
> *ok cool....i only need the wheel and tire so does the price change without an adapter and knockoff?
> *


$20 less


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 15 2010, 01:20 PM~16897005
> *did my wheels ship today? :biggrin:
> *


Not yet... :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## El Gato Negro

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 15 2010, 10:19 PM~16903195
> *Not yet...  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


 How much 4 a set of 13x7 stright lace shipped with stright knock-off's, adapters, and tool all chrome 2 93701


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 15 2010, 07:23 PM~16900159
> *you anxious about the 100 spoke cross laced arent you?  i know i am...
> *


hell yea i am. i need to do some final touches befor they go on the ride...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Mar 15 2010, 11:30 PM~16903290
> *How much  4 a set of 13x7 stright lace shipped with stright knock-off's, adapters, and tool all chrome 2  93701
> *


$375/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 16 2010, 01:18 AM~16903183
> *$20 less
> *



ok cool send me your address so i can send you a paint sample to match the pink

thanks


----------



## One and Only 254

How much for all chrome 14x7 with tires ready to bolt on car shipped to 76522


----------



## El Gato Negro

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 11 2008, 08:45 PM~10147904
> *Pricing:
> 13X7's $270.00/set
> 14X7's still on Sale for $225.00/set
> *Prices include knock-off's, adapters, and tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



$375/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool 

Just like this one right


----------



## 209impala

Whats the price on a set of 18 x 8 rev all chrome w/ acc for a 5 on 5 Chevy Truck?? I asked someone else and never got a responce


----------



## TCaddy

Hey price on 20s all chrome. and 13s all chrome..


----------



## 1sikMC

PM SENT


----------



## Beanerking1

still not put? :biggrin: i need to do a little custom work to get them ready for the ride too  :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC

check inbox let me know


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 16 2010, 12:05 PM~16906858
> *ok cool send me your address so i can send you a paint sample to match the pink
> 
> thanks
> *


Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Mar 16 2010, 12:51 PM~16907237
> *How much for all chrome 14x7 with tires ready to bolt on car shipped to 76522
> *


$700 shipped with tires mounted & balanced... includes knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Mar 17 2010, 06:59 PM~16920919
> *$375/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> 
> Just like this one right
> *


Just like that minus the Zenith Chips and Tires


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 17 2010, 09:16 PM~16922755
> *Whats the price on a set of 18 x 8 rev all chrome w/ acc for a 5 on 5 Chevy Truck?? I asked someone else and never got a responce
> *


$485/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Mar 17 2010, 11:09 PM~16924062
> *Hey price on 20s all chrome. and 13s all chrome..
> *


13's = $325/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
20" 100-Spoke = $505/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
20" 150-Spoke = $525/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC+Mar 18 2010, 04:38 AM~16925020-->
> 
> 
> 
> PM SENT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1sikMC_@Mar 18 2010, 02:17 PM~16928781
> *check inbox let me know
> *


Let me know when you wanna do this and I'll make it happen


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 18 2010, 07:59 AM~16925809
> * still not put? :biggrin: i need to do a little custom work to get them ready for the ride too   :biggrin:
> *


I gave you a call earlier today... they're done just need to be sealed and boxed :0 :yes:


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 19 2010, 03:48 PM~16939455
> *Let me know when you wanna do this and I'll make it happen
> *


Envious :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 11 2010, 02:47 AM~16857401
> *$785/set shipped with knock-off, adapters, and tool
> *


that with tires ready to roll :biggrin:


----------



## TheFoolish

how much for 20" 150 spokes shipped to 67212?


----------



## ricardo408

how much for standards? 14x7 with tires shipped to 95076?


----------



## latinxs

In a few days I get my wheels! :biggrin: 

Envious U are the shiznett!!! :worship:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91_@Mar 22 2010, 05:09 PM~16965181
> *that with tires ready to roll  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry, tires are extra...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Mar 1 2010, 01:56 PM~16761917
> *:wave:
> *


You like? :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 22 2010, 09:35 PM~16969720
> *You like?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :yes: cant wait to see em on my ride, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave:


----------



## acosta512

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Mar 23 2010, 01:46 AM~16970420
> *:wow:  :yes: cant wait to see em on my ride, thanks :thumbsup:
> *


Clean ass rims :wow:


----------



## 80GRAND

yo man can i get a price on 13x7 100 spoke cross laced no tires shipped to 20602 i sent a pm but aint herd from you


----------



## curiousdos

how much for a set of 20" black spokes with tires shipped to 80910 (chrome everything else, just black spokes)


----------



## imgntnschgo

sent p/m....


----------



## 1980lincoln

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 19 2010, 04:49 PM~16939467
> *I gave you a call earlier today... they're done just need to be sealed and boxed  :0  :yes:
> *


what about me?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Mar 23 2010, 09:01 PM~16980637
> *what about me?
> *


They coming


----------



## 1980lincoln

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 23 2010, 11:10 PM~16981789
> *They coming
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 23 2010, 10:10 PM~16981789
> *They coming
> *


tracking # please :happysad:


----------



## jachavez22

was up homie this jacob iam looking 4 a set of 13s with blue spokes let me know


----------



## curiousdos

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 24 2010, 04:22 PM~16989172
> *tracking # please :happysad:
> *


x2 please


----------



## 509Rider

How much for all chrome 14s with dark maroon spokes, with tires shipped to 83815 do you have 175/75/14 tires?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by TheFoolish_@Mar 22 2010, 07:39 PM~16966886
> *how much for 20" 150 spokes shipped to 67212?
> *


$505/set plus shipping... I'll get you a shipping quote tomorrow.
P.S. Price includes knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Mar 22 2010, 07:51 PM~16967065
> *how much for standards? 14x7 with tires shipped to 95076?
> *


$695 shipped to your door with 175/70R14's mounted & balanced... includes knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Mar 22 2010, 08:34 PM~16967853
> *In a few days I get my wheels! :biggrin:
> 
> Envious U are the shiznett!!! :worship:
> *


I'm still working on them... how's your vacation going :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 23 2010, 06:49 AM~16971494
> *yo man can i get a price on 13x7 100 spoke cross laced no tires shipped to 20602 i sent a pm but aint herd from you
> *


Sorry about that, I been super busy trying to get these orders out... $620/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 23 2010, 07:13 AM~16971656
> *how much for a set of 20" black spokes with tires shipped to 80910 (chrome everything else, just black spokes)
> *


100 or 150 spoke?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Mar 23 2010, 07:17 AM~16971681
> *sent p/m....
> *


I can't wait to finish your wheels they're gonna be sick!!! :yes: :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~+Mar 24 2010, 04:22 PM~16989172-->
> 
> 
> 
> tracking # please :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should be Friday :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-curiousdos_@Mar 24 2010, 09:07 PM~16992597
> *x2 please
> *


Yours should be tomorrow (Thursday)... and the both of you are 100-Spoke Cross Lace owners :biggrin: 


Thanks for being patient, you both got caught in the middle of me being swaped with orders and I know both you had to wait but I know you'll be happy when you get them.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Mar 24 2010, 05:14 PM~16989728
> *was up homie this jacob iam looking 4 a set of 13s with blue spokes let me know
> *


13X7 100 Spoke Straight with Powder Coated Spokes $445/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## FIJIRIDE

How much for some 13x7 cross lace 72 spoke Gold nipple and hub, no adapter or k/o's shipped here 95127 with tires?


----------



## radcliff1234

Nice stuff..........Good to know these things...


----------



## radcliff1234

Nice stuff..........Good to know these things...











___________________________________-
Link Building Service


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND+Mar 23 2010, 08:49 AM~16971494-->
> 
> 
> 
> yo man can i get a price on 13x7 100 spoke cross laced no tires shipped to 20602 i sent a pm but aint herd from you
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Envious Touch_@Mar 25 2010, 12:31 AM~16993152
> *Sorry about that, I been super busy trying to get these orders out... $620/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *


ok so if i order them today how long before they get to my front door and can iget 2 bar strait spinners or do you just have the swept......please let me know asap thanks homie


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 24 2010, 10:36 PM~16993230
> *Should be Friday :yes:
> Yours should be tomorrow (Thursday)... and the both of you are 100-Spoke Cross Lace owners  :biggrin:
> Thanks for being patient, you both got caught in the middle of me being swaped with orders and I know both you had to wait but I know you'll be happy when you get them.
> *


FUCK REALLY???  i thought they were out already. i know it will be worth it but shit patiance is killing me!!!


----------



## .TODD

thanks bro gettin it back together wheels look sweet let me know when you get the chips


----------



## curiousdos

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 24 2010, 10:33 PM~16993178
> *100 or 150 spoke?
> *


give me a price both ways...they are for a 2004 Canyon


----------



## Envious Touch

*A set of wheel's and tires we finished this week for the 661*  
14X7 100-Spoke Straight Lace All Chrome with Metallic Silver Spokes to match a 90's Town Car


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 25 2010, 06:36 AM~16994713
> *ok so if i order them today how long before they get to my front door and can iget 2 bar strait spinners or do you just have the swept......please let me know asap thanks homie
> *


HEY MAN I'M SURE YOUR BUSY BUT I NEED AN ANSWER SO I CAN DECIDE TO ORDER OR NOT I WOULD NEED THEM BY APRIL 9TH


----------



## 1980lincoln

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 23 2010, 11:10 PM~16981789
> *They coming
> *


so are they gonna come in time hno:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 25 2010, 04:36 AM~16994713
> *ok so if i order them today how long before they get to my front door and can iget 2 bar strait spinners or do you just have the swept......please let me know asap thanks homie
> *


Unfortunatly I wouldn't be able to by the 9th... currently 100-Spoke Cross take a minimum of 3-weeks to build, but I can work you a super deal on 72-Spoke Cross Lace if you want and I have them sitting in front of me all ready to ship same day :0  

I'll PM you the details


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 24 2010, 09:07 PM~16992597
> *x2 please
> *


Tracking #'s sent


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 26 2010, 10:53 AM~17007970
> *Tracking #'s sent
> *



????


----------



## curiousdos

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 26 2010, 11:58 AM~17008435
> *????
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 26 2010, 01:14 PM~17009148
> *:dunno:
> *


red headed step child of the family


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 24 2010, 10:13 PM~16992688
> *How much for all chrome 14s with dark maroon spokes, with tires shipped to 83815 do you have 175/75/14 tires?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 25 2010, 03:05 PM~16999215
> *A set of wheel's and tires we finished this week for the 661
> 14X7 100-Spoke Straight Lace All Chrome with Metallic Silver Spokes to match a 90's Town Car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Need some of these knock offs with 5 lug adapters and tool. How much to 80229?


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 26 2010, 10:53 AM~17007970
> *Tracking #'s sent
> *



:uh: anything yet????


----------



## 1980lincoln

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 26 2010, 11:53 AM~17007970
> *Tracking #'s sent
> *


do i get a tracking number


----------



## Beanerking1

:burn: :burn: :burn: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Beanerking1

:happysad:


----------



## curiousdos

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 26 2010, 10:53 AM~17007970
> *Tracking #'s sent
> *


i never got those tracking numbers...can you send them one more time please?


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 27 2010, 12:23 PM~17016821
> *Need some of these knock offs with 5 lug adapters and tool. How much to 80229?
> *


 :uh: :wave:


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 19 2010, 03:44 PM~16939427
> *$485/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 29 2010, 09:18 AM~17032436
> *:happysad:
> *


Tracking numbers sent...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 29 2010, 09:50 AM~17032750
> *i never got those tracking numbers...can you send them one more time please?
> *


Sent again


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 24 2010, 09:13 PM~16992688
> *How much for all chrome 14s with dark maroon spokes, with tires shipped to 83815 do you have 175/75/14 tires?
> *


$825 shipped with 175/70R14's mounted and balanced or $520/set shipped without the tires... both prices include knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Mar 27 2010, 05:54 PM~17018953
> *do i get a tracking number
> *


You sure do... the second they go out I'll PM you


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Mar 23 2010, 07:13 AM~16971656
> *how much for a set of 20" black spokes with tires shipped to 80910 (chrome everything else, just black spokes)
> *


100 Spoke $485/set plus shipping
150 Spoke $505/set plus shipping

Do you know what tire size you want or just let me know if you want skinnies or a little meat and I'll give you a tire quote.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 27 2010, 11:23 AM~17016821
> *Need some of these knock offs with 5 lug adapters and tool. How much to 80229?
> *


$200.00 for the ko's, adapters, and lead hammer shipped to your door


----------



## Beanerking1

thanks big homie


----------



## Coupe R DeVille

Send pm of prices for 4-14x7 all chrome with tires and with out tires and price of one 14 inch rim for 5th wheel. zip 15218 THANKS


----------



## QCC

whats up Nicky any word on my wheels?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 29 2010, 11:10 PM~17040228
> *Sent again
> *


----------



## YUHATE4

Envious Touch sent you a pm. Get back to me HOMIE.


----------



## Scooter9495

Price for all chrome stainless spokes and nips 14x7 100 spoke crosslaced with tires shipped to 80915

Also for 14x6


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Coupe R DeVille_@Mar 30 2010, 06:27 AM~17042144
> *Send pm of prices for 4-14x7 all chrome with tires and with out tires and price of one 14 inch rim for 5th wheel.  zip 15218 THANKS
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Mar 30 2010, 08:28 AM~17042828
> *whats up Nicky any word on my wheels?
> *


*QCC Here's your wheels homie... Set of 5* :wow: 
*100-Spoke Cross Lace Chrome and Stainless with 24K Gold Back Spokes* :0 

They're going out with the Zenith Stye Knock-off's you requested I just put this one on for the picture.



















Can't beat the quality of U.S. Plating and Polished Stainless... thats the Envious Touch :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Mar 30 2010, 11:19 AM~17044323
> *Envious Touch sent you a pm. Get back to me HOMIE.
> *


Sent it, let me know


----------



## Beanerking1

*here are my new wheels 13 inch 100 spoke cross laced. what all yall got on that :biggrin: *


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Mar 27 2010, 12:23 PM~17016821
> *Need some of these knock offs with 5 lug adapters and tool. How much to 80229?
> *


One more time please. :uh:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Mar 29 2010, 10:25 PM~17040407-->
> 
> 
> 
> $200.00 for the ko's, adapters, and lead hammer shipped to your door
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Anson72_@Apr 7 2010, 01:11 PM~17124204
> *One more time please.  :uh:
> *


Look up a few posts... I replyed to you on March 29th :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 29 2010, 11:25 PM~17040407
> *$200.00 for the ko's, adapters, and lead hammer shipped to your door
> *


 :wow: my eyes elude (sp) me sometimes homie, im gonna get some moneyz and hit you up, thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 6 2010, 04:47 PM~17114931
> *QCC Here's your wheels homie... Set of 5  :wow:
> 100-Spoke Cross Lace Chrome and Stainless with 24K Gold Back Spokes :0
> 
> They're going out with the Zenith Stye Knock-off's you requested I just put this one on for the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't beat the quality of U.S. Plating and Polished Stainless... thats the Envious Touch :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: BTW how much for some of these?


----------



## Envious Touch

*Because of the increase in cost of Stainless Steel here in the U.S., I have to increase the price of our 100-Spoke Cross Lace Wheels :yessad:

Pictured 13X7 Reverse 100-Spoke Cross Lace, All Chrome with Stainless Steel Spokes and Nipples.









*[/quote]


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 7 2010, 01:32 PM~17124389
> *:cheesy:  BTW how much for some of these?
> *


All Chrome/Stainless or with gold back spokes like in the picture?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Scooter9495_@Apr 6 2010, 03:35 PM~17114810
> *Price for all chrome stainless spokes and nips 14x7 100 spoke crosslaced with tires shipped to 80915
> 
> Also for 14x6
> *


14X7 100-Spoke Cross Lace all Chrome/Stainless $995/set shipped with 175/70 R14's Mounted & Balanced or $700/set shipped without tires... both prices include knock-off's, adapters, and tool  

P.S. add $10/wheel for 14X6's


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 7 2010, 02:44 PM~17124471
> *All Chrome/Stainless or with gold back spokes like in the picture?
> *


just like the picture, knock offs and everything, just no tires.


----------



## k gee™

How much for some 22" U2 55 5x5 +13mm?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Apr 7 2010, 02:51 PM~17125059
> *How much for some 22" U2 55 5x5 +13mm?
> *


$900/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 7 2010, 02:38 PM~17124909
> *just like the picture, knock offs and everything, just no tires.
> *


$765/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## LENETOWNTX

I'm ready to place my order :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Apr 7 2010, 03:31 PM~17125444
> *I'm ready to place my order  :biggrin:
> *


I just sent you an invoice from PayPal


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## curiousdos

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Apr 7 2010, 02:38 PM~17124909
> *just like the picture, knock offs and everything, just no tires.
> *


Anson you are better off getting the tires from Nicky too...

if you come down to the meeting on sunday you can see my 100 spoke crosslaced in person


they are the cats meow for a non dayton or zenith budget


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

got that money on its way for that rim


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Apr 7 2010, 04:21 PM~17125340-->
> 
> 
> 
> $765/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-curiousdos_@Apr 8 2010, 07:00 AM~17132224
> *Anson you are better off getting the tires from Nicky too...
> 
> if you come down to the meeting on sunday you can see my 100 spoke crosslaced in person
> they are the cats meow for a non dayton or zenith budget
> *


I wont make it this weekend, I gotta catch up on work homie. I gotta get the moneyz together first. My trucks trans is actin up too :angry:


----------



## Cadillac_kid91

do u do color matching if i send u a sample? if so howmuch for a set of 13's


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## touchdowntodd




----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_kid91_@Apr 9 2010, 11:48 AM~17144862
> *do u do color matching if i send u a sample? if so howmuch for a set of 13's
> *


I sure do... I can color match almost anything... heres a couple pic's of a powdercoat sample I did for a customer...

I dipped a razor blade into the paint sample to hold up against the powder coat sample...



















:0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 9 2010, 05:38 PM~17147399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I do ever since I got tired of the spokes comming loose on every set of brand new real Daytons I bought :0 :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## TuxedoMouse71

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 7 2010, 03:56 PM~17124563
> *14X7 100-Spoke Cross Lace all Chrome/Stainless $995/set shipped with 175/70 R14's Mounted & Balanced or $700/set shipped without tires... both prices include knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> 
> P.S. add $10/wheel for 14X6's
> *


Where can I find pics of which knockoffs/chip you offer? Thanks!


----------



## LENETOWNTX

> _Originally posted by TuxedoMouse71_@Apr 10 2010, 08:23 AM~17151296
> *Where can I find pics of which knockoffs/chip you offer? Thanks!
> *


here you go homie


----------



## Cadillac_kid91

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 9 2010, 10:06 PM~17149640
> *I sure do... I can color match almost anything... heres a couple pic's of a powdercoat sample I did for a customer...
> 
> I dipped a razor blade into the paint sample to hold up against the powder coat sample...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



OK KOO LOOKS LIKE U WILL BE HEARIN FROM ME, HOW MUCH FOR 13'S I NEED 5


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_kid91_@Apr 11 2010, 08:25 PM~17163710
> *OK KOO LOOKS LIKE U WILL BE HEARIN FROM ME, HOW MUCH FOR 13'S I NEED 5
> *


Set of 4 13X7's all chrome start at $325.00 with knock-off's, adapters, and tool... so 5 would be $405 with accy's plus any powder coating you want


----------



## LENETOWNTX

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 7 2010, 05:55 PM~17125676
> *I just sent you an invoice from PayPal
> *



payment sent homie :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64

14x7 rev. with tires shipped to milwaukee wisconsin 53215


----------



## latinxs

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 24 2010, 10:28 PM~16993112
> *I'm still working on them... how's your vacation going  :biggrin:
> *


Nicky, Hey brother hit me up before you put the tires on the rims. I need to know how much more its going to be and if you could let me know what chips you have. 
If I have to Ill just get the rims with no tires :uh: But let me know!! Thanks agian homie!! I miss cali!!! 


Thanks agian for the delivery to my sisters house!! Envious Touch is the way to go! China or not. they still blind your eyes in the sun and make the ladys say Whooooooooo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## xXcrEEsXx

how much for these 15x7 rev? by the way what spinners do you have?


----------



## The_Golden_One

How much for ALL gold straight laced 13x7 shipped to 95838?


----------



## QCC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 6 2010, 06:47 PM~17114931
> *QCC Here's your wheels homie... Set of 5  :wow:
> 100-Spoke Cross Lace Chrome and Stainless with 24K Gold Back Spokes :0
> 
> They're going out with the Zenith Stye Knock-off's you requested I just put this one on for the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't beat the quality of U.S. Plating and Polished Stainless... thats the Envious Touch :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nicky i got my wheels in yesterday they turned out nice thanks again :biggrin: 
ill post pictures soon as i get them on 
:thumbsup:


----------



## xXcrEEsXx

i like those spinners right there....how much for some 15x7 rev...black cherry rim & spokes like the pic i posted up there? 92223


----------



## doggy

how much for 1 rim 14x7 shipped to 60073


----------



## holguin1966impala

Hey Nicky, My name is Sal from Premier Car Club. I talk to you about ordering some Chevy two wing nock off. Well you let me know when you get same please. Thank you.


----------



## doggy

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Apr 14 2010, 07:10 PM~17195182
> *how much for 1 rim 14x7 shipped to 60073
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: nothing?


----------



## superiorone

how much 4 three all gold center 13x7 shipped to 39202


----------



## curtiancall

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 6 2010, 03:47 PM~17114931
> *QCC Here's your wheels homie... Set of 5  :wow:
> 100-Spoke Cross Lace Chrome and Stainless with 24K Gold Back Spokes :0
> 
> They're going out with the Zenith Stye Knock-off's you requested I just put this one on for the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't beat the quality of U.S. Plating and Polished Stainless... thats the Envious Touch :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT THE PRICE ON THESE. 14X7


----------



## PFLATERO

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 21 2008, 05:19 PM~10468744
> *Powder Coating and Gold Plating Available...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY HOMIE HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 5 RIMS LIKE THIS ONE???????? ALL CENTER GOLD W/ THE CADILLAC EMBLEMS,SHIPPED TO 77429????????
> You can visit our wire wheel page to see pricing: wirewheels.envioustouch.net
> *


 hno:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

is there anyway to check if my wheel has been sent out yet?


----------



## curiousdos

any word on those knock offs bro?


----------



## doggy

i guess they don't want to sell :dunno:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Looking for a price for 2 14/7's & 2 14/6 all chrome with tires & 2 way rounded dog ears to texas 75052, and how soon can they ship?


----------



## BLU87GP

How much for a set of 13x7s shipped to GA 30093?


----------



## latinxs

Nicky, 

Any word on my wheels? Hope your good I called you and no answer. You normaly are on top of your game. Stay up and hit me up.


----------



## latinxs

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Apr 19 2010, 01:37 PM~17238322
> *i guess they don't want to sell  :dunno:
> *



give him a minute he normaly is on top of his game. He has good product bro.


----------



## TexasHeat806

how much for a set 13x7 cross lace all chrome with 2 bar spinners and tool. no tires no adapters shipped to 79106 .


----------



## curiousdos

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 19 2010, 06:08 AM~17234833
> *any word on those knock offs bro?
> *


nevermind... i got them today  

i do need a price on set of 4 175-70-14s shipped to 80910


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Apr 12 2010, 08:16 PM~17174013
> *payment sent homie  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1980lincoln

envious hit me up


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Apr 12 2010, 09:52 PM~17175161
> *14x7 rev. with tires shipped to milwaukee wisconsin 53215
> *


$728


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Apr 13 2010, 08:46 PM~17185256
> *Nicky, Hey brother hit me up before you put the tires on the rims. I need to know how much more its going to be and if you could let me know what chips you have.
> If I have to Ill just get the rims with no tires :uh: But let me know!! Thanks agian homie!! I miss cali!!!
> Thanks agian for the delivery to my sisters house!! Envious Touch is the way to go! China or not. they still blind your eyes in the sun and make the ladys say Whooooooooo!!! :biggrin:
> *


PM Sent!


----------



## 1980lincoln

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 20 2010, 11:23 PM~17255371
> *PM Sent!
> *


pm me too


----------



## 1980lincoln

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Apr 20 2010, 11:24 PM~17255377
> *pm me too
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by xXcrEEsXx_@Apr 13 2010, 09:22 PM~17185702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for these 15x7 rev? by the way what spinners do you have?
> *


$365/set in all chrome or $685/set as pictured... both prices include knock-off's, adapters, and tool.

You have your choice of any style knock-off below in chrome:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 13 2010, 10:41 PM~17186568
> *How much for ALL gold straight laced 13x7 shipped to 95838?
> *


$1,208/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Apr 14 2010, 08:15 AM~17188788
> *Nicky i got my wheels in yesterday they turned out nice thanks again  :biggrin:
> ill post pictures soon as i get them on
> :thumbsup:
> *


No problem... Thank you!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1980lincoln

we need to talk


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by xXcrEEsXx_@Apr 14 2010, 08:38 AM~17188992
> *i like those spinners right there....how much for some 15x7 rev...black cherry rim & spokes like the pic i posted up there? 92223
> *


$735/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by doggy+Apr 14 2010, 07:10 PM~17195182-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for 1 rim 14x7 shipped to 60073
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 07:19 PM~17216501
> *:dunno:  :dunno: nothing?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-doggy_@Apr 19 2010, 01:37 PM~17238322
> *i guess they don't want to sell  :dunno:
> *


$110 to your door


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by holguin1966impala_@Apr 15 2010, 12:31 PM~17202425
> *Hey Nicky, My name is Sal from Premier Car Club. I talk to you about ordering  some Chevy two wing nock off. Well you let me know when you get same please. Thank you.
> *


Will do!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by superiorone_@Apr 17 2010, 06:49 AM~17219709
> *how much 4 three all gold center 13x7 shipped to 39202
> *


$668 shipped for the 3 with knock-off's, and adapters... 24K U.S. Gold :yes:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by curtiancall_@Apr 17 2010, 08:02 AM~17220019
> *WHAT THE PRICE ON THESE. 14X7
> *


$615/set all chrome with stainless spokes or $750/set as pictured


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by PFLATERO_@Apr 18 2010, 11:22 PM~17233904
> *hno:
> *


:run:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 19 2010, 12:31 AM~17234208
> *is there anyway to check if my wheel has been sent out yet?
> *


PM me your name/contact info


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 19 2010, 06:08 AM~17234833
> *any word on those knock offs bro?
> *


They've been sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Apr 19 2010, 03:34 PM~17239287
> *Looking for a price for 2 14/7's & 2 14/6 all chrome with tires & 2 way rounded dog ears to texas 75052, and how soon can they ship?
> *


Sorry no 14X6's right now :nosad:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BLU87GP_@Apr 19 2010, 05:14 PM~17240216
> *How much for a set of 13x7s shipped to GA 30093?
> *


$425/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Apr 20 2010, 11:47 AM~17248279
> *how much for a set 13x7 cross lace all chrome with 2 bar spinners and tool.  no tires no adapters shipped to 79106 .
> *


100-spoke cross or 72-spoke cross?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Apr 20 2010, 04:03 PM~17250518
> *nevermind... i got them today
> 
> i do need a price on set of 4  175-70-14s shipped to 80910
> *


:thumbsup: I'll PM you a price on them 175's


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln+Apr 20 2010, 10:08 PM~17255205-->
> 
> 
> 
> envious hit me up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1980lincoln_@Apr 20 2010, 10:24 PM~17255377
> *pm me too
> *


Sending you a PM


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

:dunno:


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 20 2010, 11:52 PM~17255666
> *100-spoke cross or 72-spoke cross?
> *


im need a set of these :biggrin: 

or is there any way to reach you by phone?


----------



## .TODD

What happened to your phone bro?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 21 2010, 02:55 PM~17261297
> *What happened to your phone bro?
> *


Nothing... why? :dunno:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Apr 21 2010, 07:34 AM~17257229
> *im need a set of these   :biggrin:
> 
> or is there any way to reach you by phone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$325/set or $85/ea picked up or plus shipping... prices include knock-off's, and adapters... full set also includes tool 

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## doggy

how much 1 rim 100 spoke 14x7


----------



## tatman

PRICE ON 1 14X7


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 21 2010, 12:50 AM~17255647
> *Sorry no 14X6's right now :nosad:
> *


make it all 14x7, but with tires and two way rounded dog ears


----------



## 1980lincoln




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

bro how mach 4 13x7 deep dish black dish chrome nips and chrome spokes and black hub ship to the 89701 with knckoffs and adapters and hammer can u pm ans how soon can i get them thank you


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 21 2010, 06:47 PM~17262928
> *$325/set or $85/ea picked up or plus shipping... prices include knock-off's, and adapters... full set also includes tool
> 
> Nicky
> Envious Touch Auto
> (562) 244-0554
> *


good deal bro im definately gonna hit you up real soon


----------



## latinxs

Hey Nicky nothing came through yesterday?


----------



## KC_Caddy

Anyone know if Envious 14X7's will work on a big body or do you have to have 14X6 in the rear? Seems like it's brad specific, like 7 is fine in the rear w/ d's or z's, for example, so I'm curious what you need to do w/ these.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Apr 21 2010, 08:36 PM~17265222
> *how much 1 rim 100 spoke  14x7
> *


1-100 Spoke Straight Lace $85 with 1-Knock-Off and 1-Adapter


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 21 2010, 09:12 PM~17265889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRICE ON 1 14X7
> *


1-72 Spoke Cross Lace $175 with 1-Knock off and 1-Adapter :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Apr 21 2010, 10:00 PM~17266635
> *make it all 14x7, but with tires and two way rounded dog ears
> *


$765 to your door


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 22 2010, 09:33 PM~17276657
> *bro how mach 4 13x7 deep dish black dish chrome nips and chrome spokes and black hub ship to the 89701 with knckoffs and adapters and hammer can u pm ans how soon can i get them thank you
> *


$635/set shipped to your door with knock-off's adapters, and tool... @2-weeks to build


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Apr 23 2010, 11:02 AM~17280775
> *good deal bro im definately gonna hit you up real soon
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Apr 23 2010, 02:45 PM~17282527
> *Anyone know if Envious 14X7's will work on a big body or do you have to have 14X6 in the rear?  Seems like it's brad specific, like 7 is fine in the rear w/ d's or z's, for example, so I'm curious what you need to do w/ these.
> *


Our 72-Spoke Straight Lace are the only ones that we make that have the same offset as Daytons... :0


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 26 2010, 12:58 PM~17305697
> *$765 to your door
> *


Sounds good, what kind of tires and any pics of the 2 way dog ears knock offs you got?


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 26 2010, 01:02 PM~17305744
> *Our 72-Spoke Straight Lace are the only ones that we make that have the same offset as Daytons...  :0
> *


Y'all make 72 spoke? what's the price on these?


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 26 2010, 10:56 AM~17305672
> *1-72 Spoke Cross Lace $175 with 1-Knock off and 1-Adapter :0
> *


sorry forgot to ask how much for just the rim no ko and adapter! thanks


----------



## TEMPER909IE

I Was Wondering If You Have Any 13" 100 Spokes Chrome With Gold Nipples, Like This:











How Much $$$ If You Got Them???


----------



## LENETOWNTX

any word on my wheels


----------



## SupremePA

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 26 2010, 02:32 PM~17305744
> *Our 72-Spoke Straight Lace are the only ones that we make that have the same offset as Daytons...  :0
> *


----------



## SupremePA

> _Originally posted by SupremePA_@Apr 27 2010, 06:05 PM~17320260
> *
> *


 :wow: I need a set to clear my skirts. Need a price on chrome 72 spoke 13x6 with red nipples shipped to 95828 (NorCal). Also need the two ear knock-off with the chip in the picture below: Second row, far left (red/white/black/gold) - Thanks


----------



## 68DIAMONDS

vince whas good homie i see u wheelshopping to :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ+Apr 26 2010, 12:15 PM~17306612-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, what kind of tires and any pics of the 2 way dog ears knock offs you got?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hankook 175/70 R14's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PRESIDENTEZ_@Apr 26 2010, 12:16 PM~17306627
> *Y'all make 72 spoke? what's the price on these?
> *


Sure do :biggrin: $985/set picked up or plus shipping

_**Wheels built here in U.S.A., Knock-off's and Adapters are china.*_
_**All Chrome Plated Steel Construction (Hub, Spokes, Nipples, Outer).*_
_**Hand made to order with adjustable offset to fit vehicles with skirts.*_


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 26 2010, 08:37 PM~17312185
> *sorry forgot to ask how much for just the rim no ko and adapter! thanks
> *


-$15 without KO or Adapter


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 26 2010, 11:06 PM~17314107
> *I Was Wondering If You Have Any 13" 100 Spokes Chrome With Gold Nipples, Like This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Much $$$ If You Got Them???
> *


Not in stock but I can have them made for you... $445/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## SupremePA

> _Originally posted by 68DIAMONDS_@Apr 27 2010, 06:39 PM~17320630
> *vince whas good homie i see u wheelshopping to :biggrin:
> *


Yesm, bouts to spoke up the vert 1960. Im diggin the 72 spokes.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Apr 27 2010, 11:34 AM~17318460
> *any word on my wheels
> *


Should be this week :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sikMC

_**Wheels built here in U.S.A., Knock-off's and Adapters are china.*_
_**All Chrome Plated Steel Construction (Hub, Spokes, Nipples, Outer).*_
_**Hand made to order with adjustable offset to fit vehicles with skirts.*_


















[/quote]
:0 :worship:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SupremePA_@Apr 27 2010, 02:41 PM~17320347
> *:wow:  I need a set to clear my skirts. Need a price on chrome 72 spoke 13x6 with red nipples shipped to 95828 (NorCal). Also need the two ear knock-off with the chip in the picture below: Second row, far left (red/white/black/gold) - Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$1250/set shipped  

But you mean 13X7's right... like I mentioned our 72-Spoke Straight Lace have the same offset as Dayton so if they fit your car so will ours


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 27 2010, 05:51 PM~17321080
> *Hankook 175/70 R14's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure do  :biggrin:  $985/set picked up or plus shipping
> 
> *Wheels built here in U.S.A., Knock-off's and Adapters are china.
> *All Chrome Plated Steel Construction (Hub, Spokes, Nipples, Outer).
> *Hand made to order with adjustable offset to fit vehicles with skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Any Dog ears with recessed for chips? if so, what size chips? you take paypal? or what's your preference on pmt?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Apr 27 2010, 04:13 PM~17321288
> *:biggrin:  Any Dog ears with recessed for chips? if so, what size chips? you take paypal? or what's your preference on pmt?
> *


No recessed dog ears... PM sent for all payment info


----------



## LENETOWNTX

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 27 2010, 06:02 PM~17321196
> *Should be this week :thumbsup:
> *



cool :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## El Gato Negro

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 26 2010, 10:06 PM~17314107
> *I Was Wondering If You Have Any 13" 100 Spokes Chrome With Gold Nipples, Like This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Much $$$ If You Got Them???
> *


How much for a set of knock offs like these, no chips shiped to 93701


----------



## TCaddy

PM sent!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Apr 27 2010, 08:57 PM~17324871
> *How much for a set of knock offs like these, no chips shiped to 93701
> *


$90/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Apr 28 2010, 01:13 AM~17327315
> *PM sent!
> *


Got it... I'm working on getting you a shipping quote


----------



## rzarock

Can you guys make rims with specific backspacing? What is the backspacing of a 14X6 standard?


----------



## TCaddy

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 28 2010, 10:41 AM~17330124
> *Got it... I'm working on getting you a shipping quote
> *


 Righjt on thanks man..
T
T
T


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 28 2010, 10:41 AM~17330124
> *Got it... I'm working on getting you a shipping quote
> *



ive been calling you :dunno:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 29 2010, 06:24 AM~17338985
> *ive been calling you  :dunno:
> *


I don't have any messages from you :dunno: did you leave a message?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## bigbodylac

Got my wheelz today :biggrin: Thanks 
Envious they look great and just like I wanted them


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 29 2010, 10:14 AM~17340801
> *
> *


Your wheel should be there tomorrow... I'll PM you your UPS Tracking #'s


----------



## 68caddy

Env,

You got any pics of 14x7 all chrome on a 68 cadillac? 

In the market for wheels and just wanted to see how 14's will look on the caddy.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Apr 29 2010, 02:46 PM~17343178
> *Got my wheelz today :biggrin: Thanks
> Envious they look great and just like I wanted them
> *


I'm glad you liked them... that was a nice black combo :yes:

Thanks again for your order! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1980lincoln

:dunno:


----------



## bigbodylac

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 29 2010, 05:09 PM~17344576
> *I'm glad you liked them... that was a nice black combo :yes:
> 
> Thanks again for your order! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks again and hit me up when u get those ko's and :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 29 2010, 04:47 PM~17344382
> *Your wheel should be there tomorrow... I'll PM you your UPS Tracking #'s
> *


----------



## frknlo87

How much for triple golds? (nipple, spoke, and hub gold) with adapters and knockoffs shipped to 96797?


----------



## MAYHEM

got anything in 20 for a 2006 caddy cts


----------



## 909sleepy909

hey Nicky how much for 1 left chrome two prong non-recessed knock-off shipped to 92376?


----------



## My98Lincoln

sUP MAN, HEY ANY IDEA WHEN MY TWO SET OF KO'S WILL ARRIVE... iTS BEEN A WHILE... tRACKING INFO WOULD HELP...


----------



## 1980lincoln

:angry: whats going on


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Apr 30 2010, 08:31 PM~17356019
> *sUP MAN, HEY ANY IDEA WHEN MY TWO SET OF KO'S WILL ARRIVE... iTS BEEN A WHILE... tRACKING INFO WOULD HELP...
> *


They were sent out... I'll get your tracking #'s Monday when I at the shop


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Apr 30 2010, 09:38 PM~17356607
> *:angry: whats going on
> *


Just sent you a couple PM's


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Apr 29 2010, 08:22 PM~17346604
> *Thanks again and hit me up when u get those ko's and  :biggrin:
> *


Will do! :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 30 2010, 09:08 AM~17350785
> *
> *


You get it yet?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by frknlo87_@Apr 30 2010, 01:39 PM~17352842
> *How much for triple golds? (nipple, spoke, and hub gold) with adapters and knockoffs shipped to 96797?
> *


$995/set to your door and thats 24K U.S. Gold... includes knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 30 2010, 01:40 PM~17352850
> *got anything in 20 for a 2006 caddy cts
> *


Right now I got Strada, Velocity and U2's that will fit that car... your looking at @ $1150/set wheels and tires plus shipping


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 909sleepy909_@Apr 30 2010, 07:42 PM~17355615
> *hey Nicky how much for 1 left chrome two prong non-recessed knock-off shipped to 92376?
> *


$18.75 if you wanna meet up I can bring it or if you want me to ship it $10 extra


----------



## latinxs

Nicky< Any word on the the 14x6?? Just wondering Pay pal is a pain in the ass to get your refund back. So mabey by the time you get them I will never have had a chance to even use the money so I can just get the wheels. 


Hey I just seen your Hydraulics stuff nice  how much for 3 tanks and they fit all pumps? and a set of 13x7 all white spokes and I think its called the lip/dish also white. shipped to 83687??


----------



## 909sleepy909

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 1 2010, 04:39 PM~17361096
> *$18.75 if you wanna meet up I can bring it or if you want me to ship it $10 extra
> *


alright thanks...ill hit you up when i get a chance to go...


----------



## fidecaddy

how much for 13/7 triple gold for a regal might need two sets


----------



## babie is nana 13

nick just following up on our order. do you have a tracking number?


----------



## doggy

how much 1 rim 14x7 100 spoke to 60073


----------



## tedscaddy

how much for 13/7 all chrome 100 spoke set of four shipped to 93060 let me know thanks


----------



## 1sikMC

hey nicky check pm


----------



## CANUHOP

I need a set of all 4 adapters, 4 straight 2-prong knockoffs, and a set of 14x7 tires. How much? :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@May 1 2010, 10:49 PM~17363187
> *Nicky< Any word on the the 14x6?? Just wondering Pay pal is a pain in the ass to get your refund back. So mabey by the time you get them I will never have had a chance to even use the money so I can just get the wheels.
> Hey I just seen your Hydraulics stuff nice   how much for 3 tanks  and they fit all pumps?  and a set of 13x7 all white spokes and I think its called the lip/dish also white. shipped to 83687??
> *


Na, nor 14X6's yet... Thanks on the complimant with the Hydro stuff, I replied to your post there


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 909sleepy909_@May 2 2010, 03:50 PM~17366954
> *alright thanks...ill hit you up when i get a chance to go...
> *


OK :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy_@May 4 2010, 06:19 PM~17391034
> *how much for 13/7 triple gold  for a regal  might need two sets
> *


$645/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool... if you do 2-sets take off $30  
P.S. thats 24K U.S. Gold


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by babie is nana 13_@May 6 2010, 07:24 PM~17413546
> *nick just following up on our order. do you have a tracking number?
> *


PM sent with UPS Tracking #'s


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by doggy_@May 6 2010, 09:47 PM~17415310
> *how much 1 rim 14x7 100 spoke to 60073
> *


$112 shipped with 1-knock off and 1-adapter


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by tedscaddy_@May 8 2010, 06:57 AM~17426916
> *how much for 13/7 all chrome 100 spoke  set of four shipped to 93060 let me know thanks
> *


$390/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@May 8 2010, 07:24 PM~17430398
> *hey nicky check pm
> *


Will do


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@May 8 2010, 07:55 PM~17430649
> *I need a set of all 4 adapters, 4 straight 2-prong knockoffs, and a set of 14x7 tires. How much? :biggrin:
> *


Wheels and tires or just ko's, adapters, and tires?


----------



## 1980lincoln

called you no answer left you a voicemail we need to talk


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@May 10 2010, 02:43 PM~17445047
> *called you no answer left you a voicemail we need to talk
> *


I replied to your PM... I'm not at the shop today.


----------



## Envious Touch

Here at Envious Touch we can do Gold Plating, Black Nickle, Powder Coating, and Engraving :0 :0 on any of our wheels...

*We offer the following Wire Wheel Configurations:*
_•100-Spoke Straight Lace
•100-Spoke Cross Lace
•72-Spoke Straight Lace
•72-Spoke Cross Lace_

*Some examples of our 24K U.S. Gold:*





























*Some examples of our Powder Coat:*



















































































*Some examples of our Engraving:*


----------



## CANUHOP

I have the wheels, just need tires-k-o's, and adapters. Thanks!


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 10 2010, 04:46 PM~17446330
> *Here at Envious Touch we can do Gold Plating, Black Nickle, Powder Coating, and Engraving :0  :0 on any of our wheels...
> 
> We offer the following Wire Wheel Configurations:
> •100-Spoke Straight Lace
> •100-Spoke Cross Lace
> •72-Spoke Straight Lace
> •72-Spoke Cross Lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are off the chain. looking good envious.


----------



## LENETOWNTX

whats the word on my wheels???


----------



## KC_Caddy

Any idea when 14X6 will be available again?


----------



## RAIDERFAN

how much for some 13's all chrome shipped to the 64126


----------



## 214Tex

Sending PM


----------



## 1980lincoln

Sent you a pm need a price


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@May 11 2010, 10:10 AM~17453658
> *whats the word on my wheels???
> *


They went out already... PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@May 11 2010, 04:49 AM~17451597
> *These are off the chain. looking good envious.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## djnonsense

I got some rims from you last year...love them!!
great service and customer service!!
how much for a set of 72-Spoke Straight Lace ship to 75204


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@May 11 2010, 10:30 AM~17453846
> *Any idea when 14X6 will be available again?
> *


Honestly I have no idea... they haven't shipped any in a while. :nosad:


----------



## 1980lincoln

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@May 11 2010, 03:03 PM~17456130
> *Sent you a pm need a price
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by RAIDERFAN_@May 11 2010, 10:39 AM~17453925
> *how much for some 13's all chrome shipped to the 64126
> *


$410/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 11 2010, 12:46 PM~17455278
> *Sending PM
> *


Reply sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln+May 11 2010, 02:03 PM~17456130-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sent you a pm need a price
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1980lincoln_@May 11 2010, 02:17 PM~17456316
> *:dunno:
> *


I'll go check right now


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by djnonsense_@May 11 2010, 02:15 PM~17456284
> *I got some rims from you last year...love them!!
> great service and customer service!!
> how much for a set of 72-Spoke Straight Lace ship to 75204
> *


 :biggrin: 

$1,060/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

*Set of 4-Knock-off's with Chips attached $170 Local Pick-up or add $15 for shipping.[/i]

Chevy Packages:




























Cadillac Packages:

























*


----------



## latinxs

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 10 2010, 01:23 PM~17444436
> *Na, nor 14X6's yet... Thanks on the complimant with the Hydro stuff, I replied to your post there
> *


Cool bro. I got my money back from Pay pal. When you get a set of 14x6 let me know bro consider them sold just let me know call me or PM me..... PLEASE PORFAVOR>LOL...


thanks agian for your great service. Iam considering buying a set of 13x7 spokes for my cutty what the price on them. White spokes dish? shipped to 83687


----------



## ALTERED ONES

LOOKING GOOD NICK :thumbsup: HOW YOU BEEN? ITS BEEN A MINUTE WE TALKED~ ANY ZENITH CHIPS?


----------



## Envious Touch




----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@May 11 2010, 06:24 PM~17458754
> *Cool bro. I got my money back from Pay pal. When you get a set of 14x6 let me know bro consider them sold just let me know call me or PM me..... PLEASE PORFAVOR>LOL...
> thanks agian for your great service. Iam considering buying a set of 13x7 spokes  for my cutty what the price on them. White spokes dish? shipped to 83687
> *


Still no 14X6's :nosad:

$715/set shipped for the 13's with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@May 12 2010, 12:26 PM~17466590
> *LOOKING GOOD NICK :thumbsup: HOW YOU BEEN? ITS BEEN A MINUTE WE TALKED~ ANY ZENITH CHIPS?
> *


Doing good man... I seen some pic's of the Cutty, it looks clean!!! 

P.S. I'm working on another G-Body right now for the summer :biggrin: :0 I'll hit you up this weekend


----------



## babie is nana 13

thanks got the rims this weekend. they look great . will send pics of both the cars with the rims once there done. thanks again for the great customer service :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by babie is nana 13_@May 16 2010, 06:18 PM~17508478
> *thanks got the rims this weekend. they look great . will send pics of both the cars with the rims once there done.  thanks again for the great customer service  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


FYI your hex knock-off's, hex tool, and caddy chips went out... Thanks again for your order :thumbsup:


----------



## Shadow11

hit me up homie im tryin to get some wheels from ya playboy. i called and no anwer.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Shadow11_@May 17 2010, 03:39 PM~17518234
> *hit me up homie im tryin to get some wheels from ya playboy. i called and no anwer.
> *


PM me your #


----------



## Shadow11

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 17 2010, 05:52 PM~17518367
> *PM me your #
> *


you got a message


----------



## vicdeisel

NEED PRICE FOR 13'S ALL CHROME W/CANDY RED HUB W/TIRES TO 76301 AND HOW LONG


----------



## latinxs

nicky, Cancle last request, how much for a set of 13x7 all chrome shipped with zeinth style 3 bar reccess.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@May 17 2010, 07:20 PM~17520585
> *nicky, Cancle last request, how much for a set of 13x7  all chrome  shipped with zeinth style 3 bar reccess.
> *


$400/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool... I don't have zenith style 3-bars but I do have Dayton style 3-bars... let me know


----------



## vicdeisel

well nikky just sent the money, cant wait to see them post pics and let me no how long..thanks


----------



## vicdeisel

ttt


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by vicdeisel+May 18 2010, 03:14 PM~17530505-->
> 
> 
> 
> well nikky just sent the money, cant wait to see them post pics and let me no how long..thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vicdeisel_@May 18 2010, 07:48 PM~17533622
> *ttt
> *


Will do! :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 11 2010, 02:22 PM~17456386
> *Set of 4-Knock-off's with Chips attached $170 Local Pick-up or add $15 for shipping.[/i]
> 
> Chevy Packages:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cadillac Packages:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
Remember any of the above are available in Cheddar Cheese Flavor :biggrin:







*


----------



## vicdeisel

ttt


----------



## SJ RIDER

How much 4 straight lace 13/7 red dish w/chrome lip n red hub zenith 2bar w/ chevy bowtie chip shipped to 95127 thanks


----------



## Estrella Car Club

How much for a set chrome 13x7 72 spoke crossed lace shipped to 76711


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@May 22 2010, 09:41 PM~17574270
> *How much 4 straight lace 13/7 red dish w/chrome lip n red hub zenith 2bar w/ chevy bowtie chip shipped to 95127 thanks
> *


$750/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, chevy chips, and tool.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@May 22 2010, 11:14 PM~17574872
> *How much for a set chrome 13x7 72 spoke crossed lace shipped to 76711
> *


$770/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## bigmoe36

Do u have any pic of 72 crosslase in red ?


----------



## leo

How much for a set of 4 72 spoke cross lace 13x7 with black powder coated nipples and hub with 2 bar straights.


----------



## cappy

x2


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bigmoe36_@May 24 2010, 04:13 PM~17589717
> *Do u have any pic of 72 crosslase in red ?
> *


Not right now but I'm working on a set with candy red hubs for vicdeisel that I'll post a pic of in a week or two


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 24 2010, 04:29 PM~17589911
> *How much for a set of 4 72 spoke cross lace 13x7 with black powder coated nipples and hub with 2 bar straights.
> *


$850/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cappy_@May 24 2010, 04:33 PM~17589964
> *x2
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 24 2010, 05:04 PM~17590239
> *$850/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *


 :0


----------



## Envious Touch

Look at the plating of our wheels against the others, you'll notice the difference in our Chrome right off the bat! :0 





































Shipping with tires... all day everey day


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 24 2010, 05:04 PM~17590239
> *$850/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *


Ok so how much with tires ?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 24 2010, 05:32 PM~17590551
> *Ok so how much with tires ?
> *


Picked up or shipped... in your first quote you didn't say shipped or give me a zip code so I suggested it was local pick-up.


----------



## bigmoe36

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 24 2010, 06:04 PM~17590232
> *Not right now but I'm working on a set with candy red hubs for vicdeisel that I'll post a pic of in a week or two
> *


  thanks how much for CL 13x7 with caddy chips red center to 78216


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 24 2010, 05:38 PM~17590632
> *Picked up or shipped... in your first quote you didn't say shipped or give me a zip code so I suggested it was local pick-up.
> *


Sorry It would be shipped to 98501


----------



## cubnlynx

How much 14\7 all chrome chevy chips with and without tires shipped to 07047


----------



## RAIDERFAN

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 11 2010, 02:17 PM~17456326
> *$410/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *


good price... 
how much for some 13 with white spokes with the chevy prong with tires ship to 64126...


----------



## GRAVEDIGGER94

how much for the chips and only one knock off shipped to 76016


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by GRAVEDIGGER94_@May 26 2010, 12:16 PM~17611034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for the chips and only one knock off shipped to 76016
> *


$115 shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bigmoe36_@May 24 2010, 05:39 PM~17590640
> * thanks how much for CL 13x7 with caddy chips red center to 78216
> *


$1150/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, chips, adapters, and tool 
P.S. Red Centers=Spokes, Hub, and Nipples.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by RAIDERFAN_@May 26 2010, 12:07 PM~17610941
> *good price...
> how much for some 13 with white spokes with the chevy prong with tires ship to 64126...
> *


$865


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 24 2010, 05:42 PM~17590678
> *Sorry It would be shipped to 98501
> *


$985


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cubnlynx_@May 25 2010, 05:33 PM~17602302
> *How much 14\7 all chrome chevy chips with and without tires shipped to 07047
> *


$524 without tires and $750 with 155/80R13's Mounted & Balanced
Both prices include: Knock-Off's, Chips, Adapters, and Tool


----------



## rlowrod

Hay Nickie, I need one right side knock off like this but with the sharp corners on the blade instead of the beveled edges. do you have one? if not I'll take one of these to use until I find one. let me know and I can pick up or meet you.
thanks,
Mike


----------



## bigmoe36

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 26 2010, 05:55 PM~17613835
> *$1150/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, chips, adapters, and tool
> P.S. Red Centers=Spokes, Hub, and Nipples.
> *


Yes sir or just red spokes would do fine :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERFAN

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 26 2010, 04:57 PM~17613859
> *$865
> *


gracias homie..............


----------



## lowlinc93

What is the price for the double cross lace that was posted in the raffle section. All chrome, for a base price. PM if you can, also any word on that raffle??


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@May 26 2010, 06:37 PM~17614739
> *Hay Nickie, I need one right side knock off like this but with the sharp corners on the blade instead of the beveled edges. do you have one? if not I'll take one of these to use until I find one. let me know and I can pick up or meet you.
> thanks,
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Na, they all have the beveled edges like in the pic... lmk


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@May 27 2010, 08:09 AM~17620519
> *What is the price for the double cross lace that was posted in the raffle section. All chrome, for a base price.  PM if you can, also any word on that raffle??
> *


Here you go... :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=543899


----------



## BlazinLow89

how much for 13x7 all chrome with acc shiped to 76111 send me a pm thanks.


----------



## d3znut5

how bout 2 13x7, 2 13x5.5 tan back spokes, gold nips, rest chrome shipped to 58271 thanks please pm


----------



## d3znut5

with 2 prong knocks that can accept a chip and adapters...


----------



## El Gato Negro

13x7 straght lace with straght ko's all chrome with these on them to 93701


----------



## El Gato Negro

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Jun 9 2010, 11:51 PM~17746200
> *13x7 straght lace with straght ko's all chrome with these on them to 93701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


72's thanks


----------



## lealbros

i need some dog ears got some


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 24 2010, 05:28 PM~17590498
> *Look at the plating of our wheels against the others, you'll notice the difference in our Chrome right off the bat!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping with tires... all day everey day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 24 2010, 08:28 PM~17590498
> *Look at the plating of our wheels against the others, you'll notice the difference in our Chrome right off the bat!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ok how much for these..... :biggrin:


----------



## TuxedoMouse71

Got my 100 spoke crosslace in the mail recently... I'll post better pics later...


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by TuxedoMouse71_@Jun 10 2010, 08:33 PM~17754217
> *Got my 100 spoke crosslace in the mail recently... I'll post better pics later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



welcome to the family 

the 

100 SPOKE CROSS LACE FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Jun 9 2010, 08:42 PM~17743703
> *how much for 13x7 all chrome with acc shiped to 76111 send me a pm thanks.
> *


$445/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by d3znut5+Jun 9 2010, 09:13 PM~17744111-->
> 
> 
> 
> how bout 2 13x7,  2 13x5.5  tan back spokes, gold nips, rest chrome shipped to 58271 thanks please pm
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $645/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-d3znut5_@Jun 9 2010, 09:17 PM~17744164
> *with 2 prong knocks that can accept a chip and adapters...
> *


You got it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Jun 10 2010, 12:51 AM~17746200
> *13x7 straght lace with straght ko's all chrome with these on them to 93701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$695/set with engraved hub any way you want it; to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool :wow:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Jun 10 2010, 12:52 AM~17746208
> *72's thanks
> *


72-Spoke Straight Lace with engraved hubs any way you like $1,335/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jun 10 2010, 04:53 AM~17746810
> *i need some dog ears got some
> *


All out right now... gotta make some more :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 10 2010, 06:26 PM~17752960
> *ok how much for these..... :biggrin:
> *


As pictured $1,000/set picked up or plus shipping... includes knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by TuxedoMouse71_@Jun 10 2010, 08:33 PM~17754217
> *Got my 100 spoke crosslace in the mail recently... I'll post better pics later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good homie... I gotta get you those zenith style knock-offs


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jun 10 2010, 10:55 PM~17755897
> *welcome to the family
> 
> the
> 
> 100 SPOKE CROSS LACE FAMILY :biggrin:
> *


We are a pretty prestigious family :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 11 2010, 09:26 AM~17759032
> *We are a pretty prestigious family  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 11 2010, 12:24 PM~17759020
> *As pictured $1,000/set picked up or plus shipping... includes knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *



same pr!ce for stra!ght lace as well....??????????????


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 12 2010, 09:59 AM~17767237
> *same pr!ce for stra!ght lace as well....??????????????
> *


$1,285/set for 72-Spoke Straight Lace with engraving


----------



## Envious Touch

Another set form the Envious Touch Choclate Factory :biggrin:


----------



## fidecaddy

how much 13s 72 spoke all chrome shipped to 93901 and will they rub on the back of a big body


----------



## Anson72

I need a 13 straight lace 100 spoke all chrome shipped to 80229 ASAP. Price with/wo buffed out tire please.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy_@Jun 16 2010, 08:02 AM~17802725
> *how much 13s  72 spoke all chrome  shipped to 93901 and will they rub on the back of a big body
> *


72-Spoke Cross Lace or Straight Lace?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jun 16 2010, 12:12 PM~17804761
> *I need a 13 straight lace 100 spoke all chrome shipped to 80229 ASAP. Price with/wo buffed out tire please.
> *


$105 shipped for a single 13X7 without tire because I only have skinny whites  
*Includes 1-Knock-off and 1-Adapter.


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 14 2010, 02:20 PM~17784048
> *Another set form the Envious Touch Choclate Factory  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niceeeeeee how much for a set 14x7 shipped to chicago 60652


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jun 17 2010, 03:30 PM~17817706
> *niceeeeeee  how much for a set 14x7 shipped to chicago 60652
> *


$625/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 17 2010, 03:38 PM~17817769
> *$625/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *


cooool illbe hittn u up soon thanks :cheesy:


----------



## Envious Touch




----------



## Anson72

> Look at the plating of our wheels against the others, you'll notice the difference in our Chrome right off the bat! :0
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping with tires... all day everey day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $105 shipped for a single 13X7 without tire because I only have skinny whites
> *Includes 1-Knock-off and 1-Adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> Im goin with a used tire and wheel for now but im savin for these bad boys :uh: So let me know a price on four of these, same knock offs and chevy symbol chips to 80229 with tires please. 13s
Click to expand...


----------



## purocaprice

hey bro what's up with my quote? I sent you a pm last week and you haven't answered me.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by purocaprice_@Jun 17 2010, 08:52 PM~17819586
> *hey bro what's up with my quote? I sent you a pm last week and you haven't answered me.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 17 2010, 05:02 PM~17817946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## FirmeJoe

What' the price for a set13x7 72 cross laced candy red spokes


----------



## FirmeJoe

shipped to Houston Tx


----------



## Shadow11

Wat up nicky. i might be having a large order commin in for you homie. :biggrin: Some homeboys in my club checked out some of your shit and looking to get some wheels. How much for 13x7 crossed lace? yes some more wheels for me. :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jun 17 2010, 05:56 PM~17818364
> *Im goin with a used tire and wheel for now but im savin for these bad boys  :uh:  So let me know a price on four of these, same knock offs and chevy symbol chips to 80229 with tires please. 13s
> *


----------



## flakes23

Need a price on 72 and 100 spoke, Color matched dish and spokes, Gold hub,nips and knock offs. 13x7, color is candy brandywine.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by purocaprice_@Jun 17 2010, 07:52 PM~17819586
> *hey bro what's up with my quote? I sent you a pm last week and you haven't answered me.
> *


Reply sent... sorry I was a little backed up on PM's :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 17 2010, 09:00 PM~17820119
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


PM sent... :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by FirmeJoe_@Jun 18 2010, 12:22 PM~17825013
> *What' the price for a set13x7 72 cross laced candy red spokes
> *


$800/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by FirmeJoe_@Jun 18 2010, 12:23 PM~17825019
> *shipped to Houston Tx
> *


Whats the zip code?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Shadow11_@Jun 18 2010, 06:09 PM~17827632
> *Wat up nicky. i might be having a large order commin in for you homie.  :biggrin:  Some homeboys in my club checked out some of your shit and looking to get some wheels. How much for 13x7 crossed lace? yes some more wheels for me. :biggrin:
> *


100-Spoke Cross or 72-Spoke Cross? I'll hook you up a great price  :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jun 20 2010, 06:50 PM~17840812
> *Need a price on 72 and 100 spoke, Color matched dish and spokes, Gold hub,nips and knock offs. 13x7, color is candy brandywine.
> *


Straight Lace or Cross Lace?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by FirmeJoe_@Jun 18 2010, 12:22 PM~17825013
> *What' the price for a set13x7 72 cross laced candy red spokes
> *


We just did these for vicdeisel 13X7 72-Spoke Cross Lace Candy Red Hub and Nipples :0


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

how much for 4 14x7 front spokes candy apple red shipped to 75052? also price for 5 - 14x7 front spokes candy apple reds


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Jun 21 2010, 01:31 PM~17846393
> *how much for 4 14x7 front spokes candy apple red shipped to 75052? also price for 5 - 14x7 front spokes candy apple reds
> *


$485/set of 4 shipped or $605/set of 5 shipped... both prices include knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 21 2010, 01:36 PM~17845523
> *Straight Lace or Cross Lace?
> *


Strait lace


----------



## ramo68

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 21 2010, 12:39 PM~17845535
> *We just did these for vicdeisel 13X7 72-Spoke Cross Lace Candy Red Hub and Nipples  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheels look good :thumbsup:


----------



## Shadow11

I would like the 72 cross spokes wit these knock offs. :cheesy: Let me know pm me that good price. :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 17 2010, 06:02 PM~17817946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jun 20 2010, 08:50 PM~17840812
> *Need a price on 72 and 100 spoke, Color matched dish and spokes, Gold hub,nips and knock offs. 13x7, color is candy brandywine.
> *


??? No reply???


----------



## chongo1

hey nicky pm me a price on some 100 spoke all chrome 14's with two or three bar ko wrapped in some 175 70 14 shipped to 97527 thanx homie


----------



## biggboy

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 17 2010, 05:02 PM~17817946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks pretty freakin nice bro..


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Jun 22 2010, 04:27 PM~17859060
> *that looks pretty freakin nice bro..
> *


THESE 2-WINGS LOOK ALOT BEEFIER THAN THE CURRENT CHINA ONES EVERYONE ELSE HAS!! :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23+Jun 20 2010, 06:50 PM~17840812-->
> 
> 
> 
> Need a price on 72 and 100 spoke, Color matched dish and spokes, Gold hub,nips and knock offs. 13x7, color is candy brandywine.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 02:05 PM~17846651
> *Strait lace
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-flakes23_@Jun 22 2010, 01:07 PM~17856312
> *??? No reply???
> *


100-Spoke Straight Lace as above $975/set
72-Spoke Straight Lace as above $1,615/set
Both prices include knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Shadow11_@Jun 21 2010, 05:30 PM~17848433
> *I would like the 72 cross spokes wit these knock offs.  :cheesy:  Let me know pm me that good price.  :biggrin:
> *


$605/set shipped without the chips or $655 with the chips... both prices include knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 22 2010, 03:59 PM~17858063
> *hey nicky pm me a price on some 100 spoke all chrome 14's with two or three bar ko wrapped in some 175 70 14 shipped to 97527 thanx homie
> *


$720 shipped with 175/70R14's mounted and balanced... includes knock-off's, adapters, and tool :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by biggboy+Jun 22 2010, 05:27 PM~17859060-->
> 
> 
> 
> that looks pretty freakin nice bro..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Models IV Life_@Jun 23 2010, 12:23 AM~17863412
> *THESE 2-WINGS LOOK ALOT BEEFIER THAN THE CURRENT CHINA ONES EVERYONE ELSE HAS!! :biggrin:
> *


Yes they are but I'm in the process of making a U.S. Knock-off that will be a lot stronger :yes:


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 23 2010, 12:44 PM~17865764
> *100-Spoke Straight Lace as above $975/set
> 72-Spoke Straight Lace as above $1,615/set
> Both prices include knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *


Thanks bro..Crosslace are more than staightlace????? :uh:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jun 23 2010, 10:21 PM~17872226
> *Thanks bro..Crosslace are more than staightlace????? :uh:
> *


72-Spoke Cross Lace are cheaper than 72-Spoke Striaght Lace... 100-Spoke Cross Lace are more expensive than 100-Spoke Striaght Lace.


----------



## TuxedoMouse71

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 23 2010, 12:51 PM~17865829
> *Thanks! :thumbsup:
> Yes they are but I'm in the process of making a U.S. Knock-off that will be a lot stronger :yes:
> *


When am I going to get my straight 2-bars? Waiting to put my wheels on...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by TuxedoMouse71_@Jun 24 2010, 07:40 AM~17874478
> *When am I going to get my straight 2-bars?  Waiting to put my wheels on...
> *


Like I said you can use the ones I sent you or let me know... PM Sent


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jun 17 2010, 05:56 PM~17818364
> *Im goin with a used tire and wheel for now but im savin for these bad boys  :uh:  So let me know a price on four of these, same knock offs and chevy symbol chips to 80229 with tires please. 13s
> *


One last bump :uh:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jun 24 2010, 09:43 AM~17875335
> *One last bump  :uh:
> *


you got burried in there :0 :biggrin: $1,120 shipped


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 24 2010, 11:36 AM~17875716
> *you got burried in there  :0  :biggrin: $1,120 shipped
> *


for the all chrome 72's crosslaced?? :wow: More then i was thinkin.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Jun 24 2010, 11:02 AM~17875903
> *for the all chrome 72's crosslaced??  :wow:  More then i was thinkin.
> *


Shipping with tires is killing you... with out tires $820/set shipped with knock-off's, chevy chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## baggedout81

2 bar zenith style w/ recess shipped to 66502??

Thanks nicky


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 24 2010, 11:43 AM~17876223
> *2 bar zenith style w/ recess shipped to 66502??
> 
> Thanks nicky
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 24 2010, 11:36 AM~17876168
> *Shipping with tires is killing you... with out tires $820/set shipped with knock-off's, chevy chips, adapters, and tool
> *



pm sent let me know asap wanna send payment tomorrow


----------



## lealbros

did u get dogears need some


----------



## STDY~DPN~68

what else do u offer engraved on ur wheels?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 24 2010, 11:43 AM~17876223
> *2 bar zenith style w/ recess shipped to 66502??
> 
> Thanks nicky
> *


$90/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 24 2010, 11:45 AM~17876250
> *pm sent let me know asap wanna send payment tomorrow
> *


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by STDY~DPN~68_@Jun 27 2010, 06:46 PM~17901059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what else do u offer engraved on ur wheels?
> *


We can engrave any part of the wheels you want except spokes and nipples


----------



## Envious Touch

*A set of Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace that we did for a customer this week* :wow:


----------



## Shadow11

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 11 2010, 01:18 AM~18014728
> *A set of Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace that we did for a customer this week  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz

do u have a pic of the chrome eagle chip with the gold accent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 11 2010, 07:45 PM~18020009
> *do u have a pic of the chrome eagle chip with the gold accent
> *


I'll have some later this week they're at the gold plater right now... by the way nice talking to you today :thumbsup:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

PM Sent


----------



## QCC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 6 2010, 06:47 PM~17114931
> *QCC Here's your wheels homie... Set of 5  :wow:
> 100-Spoke Cross Lace Chrome and Stainless with 24K Gold Back Spokes :0
> 
> They're going out with the Zenith Stye Knock-off's you requested I just put this one on for the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't beat the quality of U.S. Plating and Polished Stainless... thats the Envious Touch :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up Nicky i need to get 1 more of these wheels for a bumper kit pm me a price thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ+Jul 14 2010, 06:03 PM~18047937-->
> 
> 
> 
> PM Sent
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reply sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-QCC_@Jul 16 2010, 05:38 AM~18059950
> *whats up Nicky i need to get 1 more of these wheels for a bumper kit pm me a price thanks :biggrin:
> *


You got it :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA 67

All chrome 13/7 Cross Lace shipped to 87124 also 13/7 burgundy center with chrome dish also shipped to 87124


----------



## 1sikMC

hey nicky hit me back sent u a pm


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 27 2010, 04:09 PM~17321256
> *$1250/set shipped
> 
> But you mean 13X7's right... like I mentioned our 72-Spoke Straight Lace have the same offset as Dayton so if they fit your car so will ours
> *


do your 14x7's have same offset as daytons????!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## TuxedoMouse71

Update on when the straight two-bar knockoffs are going to be in stock?


----------



## imperial1904

Still need a quote on a set of 14" standard offset chrome wires with tires shipped to 97603.


----------



## The_Golden_One

Looking for some 20" Chrome hub, nipples, dish, gold spoke shipped to 95838.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by IMPALA 67_@Jul 18 2010, 08:30 PM~18078122
> *All chrome 13/7 Cross Lace shipped to 87124 also 13/7 burgundy center with chrome dish also shipped to 87124
> *


72-Spoke Cross or 100-Spoke Cross?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Jul 18 2010, 09:14 PM~18078575
> *do your 14x7's have same offset as daytons????!!!!!!!! :wow:
> *


All our 72-Spoke Straight Lace and 100-Spoke Double Cross have the same offset as Dayton, in all sizes


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by TuxedoMouse71_@Jul 19 2010, 12:47 PM~18083274
> *Update on when the straight two-bar knockoffs are going to be in stock?
> *


:dunno: we all waiting :yessad:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by imperial1904_@Jul 19 2010, 01:07 PM~18083491
> *Still need a quote on a set of 14" standard offset chrome wires with tires shipped to 97603.
> *


$755 to your door with 175/70r14's mounted & balanced... price includes knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jul 19 2010, 04:28 PM~18085141
> *Looking for some 20" Chrome hub, nipples, dish, gold spoke shipped to 95838.
> *


100 or 150 spoke?


----------



## tattooedbetty

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 14 2010, 03:20 PM~17784048
> *Another set form the Envious Touch Choclate Factory  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for 13's with tires shipped to Oklahoma City?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by tattooedbetty_@Jul 28 2010, 10:47 PM~18170716
> *How much for 13's with tires shipped to Oklahoma City?
> *


Need Zip Code...


----------



## tattooedbetty

> _Originally posted by tattooedbetty_@Jul 28 2010, 11:47 PM~18170716
> *How much for 13's with tires shipped to Oklahoma City, 73107.
> *


----------



## tattooedbetty

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jun 17 2010, 04:30 PM~17817706
> *niceeeeeee  how much for a set 14x7 shipped to chicago 60652
> *


13x7's with tires shipped to 73107.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by tattooedbetty_@Jul 29 2010, 11:26 PM~18182769
> *13x7's with tires shipped to 73107.
> *


As pictured with powder coated back lip $620/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool... or $880 with 155/80R13's mounted & balanced


----------



## d3znut5

5-GOLD 3 prong swept knocks with 5-gold caddy chips, 5 adapters and 10- lead hammers....shipped to 58271....


----------



## d3znut5

ttt


----------



## bkjaydog

PRICE CHECK
14's with skinny whites mounted balanced shipped to 11211
I tried to send a pm but its full.
paypal info
and how long will it take :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by d3znut5_@Jul 30 2010, 03:52 PM~18188080
> *5-GOLD 3 prong swept knocks with 5-gold caddy chips, 5 adapters and 10- lead hammers....shipped to 58271....
> *


$750 shipped... all in stock


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Aug 2 2010, 05:52 PM~18210331
> *PRICE CHECK
> 14's with skinny whites mounted balanced shipped to 11211
> I tried to send a pm but its full.
> paypal info
> and how long will it take :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm out of 175/70R14's... 14X7's without tires $465/set shipped to 11211 with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## bkjaydog

How long till you get tires? Kinda hard to get them out here


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Aug 3 2010, 06:51 AM~18214851
> *How long till you get tires? Kinda hard to get them out here
> *


I just ran out... should have another shipment of Hankook 175/70R14's next week.


----------



## Twonpas

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 21 2010, 11:39 AM~17845535
> *We just did these for vicdeisel 13X7 72-Spoke Cross Lace Candy Red Hub and Nipples  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much for these with Black hub and nipple with Zenith style knock offs.....


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 3 2010, 12:34 PM~18215847
> *I just ran out... should have another shipment of Hankook 175/70R14's next week.
> *


aight put me on the waiting list. :biggrin: soon as they come in let me know and i'll send the payment


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Twonpas_@Aug 3 2010, 09:50 AM~18215995
> *How much for these with Black hub and nipple with Zenith style knock offs.....
> 
> 
> *


$665/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## 661 west sider

how much for 13x7 72 st8 lace spoke red nip red hub..shipped 93307..n price pick up...thanks..


----------



## d3znut5

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 3 2010, 01:09 AM~18214157
> *$750 shipped... all in stock
> *



for 
5 gold knocks
5 gold caddi chips
5 adapters 
10 lead hammers?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

HOW MUCH FOR 14", 100 SPOKE, CROSSED LACED, ENGRAVED HUBS AND ENGRAVED ZENITH TYPE K.O. WITH HANKOOK TIRES? ALL CHROME. ........NO SHIPPING. I WILL PICK UP. COMPLETE!!


----------



## mrlowrider77

HOW MUCH FOR 13" WHEELS WITH WHITE SPOKES?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 661 west sider_@Aug 3 2010, 02:38 PM~18218342
> *how much for 13x7 72 st8 lace spoke red nip red hub..shipped 93307..n price pick up...thanks..
> *


$665/set picked up or $730/set shipped... both prices include knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by d3znut5_@Aug 3 2010, 09:08 PM~18222141
> *for
> 5 gold knocks
> 5 gold caddi chips
> 5 adapters
> 10 lead hammers?
> *


:yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Aug 4 2010, 08:21 AM~18225404
> *HOW MUCH FOR 14", 100 SPOKE, CROSSED LACED, ENGRAVED HUBS AND ENGRAVED ZENITH TYPE K.O. WITH HANKOOK TIRES? ALL CHROME. ........NO SHIPPING. I WILL PICK UP. COMPLETE!!
> *


$1,225/set and thats with stainless spokes too  
*price includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool.

add $250 for a set of 175/70R14 Hankooks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Aug 4 2010, 11:57 AM~18227276
> *HOW MUCH FOR 13" WHEELS WITH WHITE SPOKES?
> *


$465/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## d3znut5

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 4 2010, 02:38 PM~18228671
> *:yes:
> *


can you break that down for me? i would really like to order this week....thanks...


----------



## mrcadillac

can you make 100 spoke (straight lace)14x7 in the dayton offset? :wow: if so price?


----------



## 661 west sider

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 4 2010, 02:36 PM~18228657
> *$665/set picked up or $730/set shipped... both prices include knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks good price..


----------



## -JORGE-

Can u plz pm me my tracking number. I tried sending u a pm but ur inbox is full. THANKS


----------



## bkjaydog

just a reminder 
:wave: :wave: 
waiting on tires :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -FROST-

how much for cross lace 72's with gold spokes 13x7 shipped to hawaii 96782


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by d3znut5_@Aug 4 2010, 08:50 PM~18231872
> *can you break that down for me? i would really like to order this week....thanks...
> *


5 gold knocks
5 gold caddi chips
5 adapters 
10 lead hammers
$750 shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Aug 4 2010, 10:28 PM~18232778
> *can you make 100 spoke (straight lace)14x7 in the dayton offset? :wow: if so price?
> *


:nosad:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 661 west sider_@Aug 5 2010, 12:39 AM~18233766
> *:thumbsup: thanks good price..
> *


No problem, let me know when your ready


----------



## Johnny562

Do you install tires as well?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@Aug 5 2010, 12:17 PM~18236718
> *Can u plz pm me my tracking number. I tried sending u a pm but ur inbox is full.  THANKS
> *


I just PM'd you your tracking #'s :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Aug 5 2010, 09:06 PM~18241352
> *just a reminder
> :wave:  :wave:
> waiting on tires :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll let you know when them Hankook's come in


----------



## -FROST-

:thumbsup:


----------



## d3znut5

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 6 2010, 01:23 PM~18246347
> *5 gold knocks
> 5 gold caddi chips
> 5 adapters
> 10 lead hammers
> $750 shipped
> *


you quoted me 260 shipped with out the hammers? that $60 a hammer? when i said break it down i meant how much for knocks?, how muchs for chips?, how much for adapters?, how much per hammers?


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 6 2010, 01:24 PM~18246354
> *:nosad:
> *


  :angry:  :run:


----------



## customcutlass

hey what's up ineed to know how much for a set of 5 13 for a 96fleetwood there diff sizes not sure what tho cause of the skirts n I'm thinking center gold or all Chrome plus the zenith style knock off n caddy chips plus add n hammer thanks


----------



## QCC

your pm box is full i got a ?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 6 2010, 01:49 PM~18246537
> *Do you install tires as well?
> *


Yessir :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by d3znut5_@Aug 6 2010, 09:57 PM~18249459
> *you quoted me 260 shipped with out the hammers? that $60 a hammer? when i said break it down i meant how much for knocks?, how muchs for chips?, how much for adapters?, how much per hammers?
> *


24K U.S. Gold Knock-Off's $180/set of 4
24K U.S. Gold Caddy Chips $135/set of 4
Lead Hammer $20/ea
Adapters $75/set of 4

Prices above are local pick up so shipping is $62.50...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by customcutlass_@Aug 9 2010, 04:30 PM~18267741
> *hey what's up ineed to know how much for a set of 5 13 for a 96fleetwood there diff sizes not sure what tho cause of the skirts n I'm thinking center gold  or all Chrome plus the zenith style knock off n caddy chips plus add n hammer  thanks
> *


You need 13X7's and 13X5.5's right?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Aug 10 2010, 09:23 AM~18274200
> *your pm box is full i got a ?
> *


Cleared some space


----------



## topd0gg

how much for 14x7 centergolds shipped to 75010


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 10 2010, 01:21 PM~18276600
> *Yessir :yes:
> *


How much for a new tire (155/80 R13) installed?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

price on 2 14x7s and 2 14x6s black spokes and black rim with all hardware and hammer shipped to 28546???


----------



## d3znut5

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 10 2010, 02:27 PM~18276654
> *24K U.S. Gold Knock-Off's $180/set of 4
> 24K U.S. Gold Caddy Chips $135/set of 4
> Lead Hammer $20/ea
> Adapters $75/set of 4
> 
> Prices above are local pick up so shipping is $62.50...
> *



how much for 3 13x7 and 2 13x5 with gold spokes and nipples?..with those gold knocks +chips minus the hammers?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Aug 10 2010, 07:23 PM~18279401
> *how much for 14x7 centergolds shipped to 75010
> *


$895/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool.

P.S. thats 24K U.S. Gold


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 11 2010, 01:29 PM~18285536
> *How much for a new tire (155/80 R13) installed?
> *


$100


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Aug 11 2010, 02:26 PM~18285993
> *price on 2 14x7s and 2 14x6s black spokes and black rim  with all hardware and hammer shipped to 28546???
> *


$785/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 12 2010, 12:13 AM~18290793
> *$100
> *


How much for the tire and how much for the installation? Sounds expensive to me but then again, I don't own a tire shop :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood

they came today as promised :biggrin: 

and they beat the competitors for what i wanted


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Aug 12 2010, 03:05 PM~18294844
> *they came today as promised  :biggrin:
> 
> and they beat the competitors for what i wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm glad your happy... thanks again for your purchase! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato Negro

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 17 2010, 03:02 PM~17817946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much 4 this shipped to 93701 no chips


----------



## bkjaydog

no 14's yet???


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Aug 13 2010, 02:18 PM~18303125
> *how much 4 this shipped to 93701 no chips
> *


$100/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Aug 13 2010, 03:55 PM~18303789
> *no 14's yet???
> *


Wheels yes :yes:
Hankooks no :nosad:


----------



## Envious Touch

*Stop by for some great deals!!!*[/i] :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fontaine4

how much for some 22x8.5 with some 255/30 tires Strada Spinna shipped to 77346


----------



## CoupeDeville

Can I get a quote on 1- 13x7 72 spoke straight laced with gold spokes and nipples. Another quote for just the barrel for the same wheel mention thanks 

shipped to 85257


----------



## customcutlass

Yea I think so if u can let me know. Plus. Caddi chips n hammer. Do u ship to corpus christi Texas 78407.n do u mount n ballance them to to ship


----------



## WUTITDU

Any straight bar knock offs for 2 1/2" chip.How much to Az?


----------



## CoupeDeville

ttt


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Aug 14 2010, 09:50 PM~18311201
> *Can I get a quote on 1- 13x7 72 spoke straight laced with gold spokes and nipples. Another quote for just the barrel for the same wheel mention thanks
> 
> shipped to 85257
> *


$335 shipped for the 1 wheel with 1-ko and 1-adapter
on the barrel did you want it plated or raw?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by customcutlass_@Aug 15 2010, 06:52 PM~18316493
> *Yea I think so if u can let me know. Plus. Caddi chips n hammer.  Do u ship to corpus christi Texas 78407.n do u mount n ballance them to to ship
> *


3-13X7's and 2-13X5.5's shipped to 78407 $555.00 total with knock-off's, adapters, and tool... add $105 for 5-Caddy Chips.

Did you want 5-Tires or just 4? Let me know so I can get you a quote on tires mounted


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Aug 15 2010, 06:58 PM~18316543
> *Any straight bar knock offs for 2 1/2" chip.How much to Az?
> *


Yessir... ad I got the 2.5" Zenith Chips to go in them :biggrin: 
Let me know if you want with or without chips (better deal with chips)


----------



## WUTITDU

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 17 2010, 11:00 AM~18332723
> *Yessir... ad I got the 2.5" Zenith Chips to go in them  :biggrin:
> Let me know if you want with or without chips (better deal with chips)
> *


Without I already have a set of Zenith chips. :biggrin:


----------



## BBIGBALLING

I been trying to contact you Homie it said your box is full


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Aug 17 2010, 05:39 PM~18336333
> *Without I already have a set of Zenith chips. :biggrin:
> *


$180/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Aug 17 2010, 06:09 PM~18336622
> *I been trying to contact you Homie it said your box is full
> *


I cleared out my in box


----------



## customcutlass

How. Much. For 4 n 5. Tires. N was that for center gold or all chrome


----------



## 73buick73

how much for all chrome 14x7s shipped to 24012?also a price on chrome 14x7s with white spokes


----------



## boyloks1

how much for 14x7 all chrome straight lace with 2 bar ko shipped to 93650


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 73buick73_@Aug 19 2010, 01:12 PM~18353903
> *how much for all chrome 14x7s shipped to 24012?also a price on chrome 14x7s with white spokes
> *


All Chrome $455/set shipped or $575/set shipped with white spokes... both prices include knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by boyloks1_@Aug 24 2010, 03:12 PM~18395358
> *how much for 14x7 all chrome straight lace with 2 bar ko shipped to 93650
> *


$405/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## cali78

whats up nicky its me joe i had purchased a set of 13 inch black spokes with tires
was wondering if u still sell a set pf tires for 120.00 a set i am gonna need some 

thanks
let me know 

joe


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cali78_@Aug 25 2010, 01:57 PM~18404082
> *whats up nicky its me joe i had purchased a set of 13 inch black spokes with tires
> was wondering if u still sell a set pf tires  for 120.00 a set i am gonna need some
> 
> thanks
> let me know
> 
> joe
> *


That was on Cornells but they're discontinued... our new ones are $170/set


----------



## jojo67

Sup Homie..can you give me a price on some 13x7 hundred spokes all chrome. Need 5 of them. Thanks!!!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 25 2010, 03:30 PM~18404825
> *Sup Homie..can you give me a price on some 13x7 hundred spokes all chrome.  Need 5 of them.  Thanks!!!
> *


$415/set of 5 with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Big Dre

how much 4 some 14x6 chrome with tires shiped to the chi 60110


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Big Dre_@Aug 25 2010, 08:26 PM~18407543
> *how much 4 some 14x6 chrome with tires shiped to the chi 60110
> *


$845 to your door with 175/70R14's mounted & balanced... includes knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## SNOOP6TRE

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 21 2010, 01:39 PM~17845535
> *We just did these for vicdeisel 13X7 72-Spoke Cross Lace Candy Red Hub and Nipples  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just like these but dodger blue shipped to 70094, pm me your # i got another question


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SNOOP6TRE_@Aug 26 2010, 06:44 PM~18415514
> *just like these but dodger blue shipped to 70094, pm me your # i got another question
> *


$775/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tools 

Phone Number is (562)244-0554


----------



## SNOOP6TRE

how bout all chrome with the outer spokes dodger blue and the inner spokes chrome with no chips shipped 70094, thanks for your time homie


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SNOOP6TRE_@Aug 26 2010, 08:17 PM~18416436
> *how bout all chrome with the outer spokes dodger blue and the inner spokes chrome with no chips shipped 70094, thanks for your time homie
> *


$695 shipped with accy's


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 25 2010, 03:50 PM~18405011
> *$415/set of 5 with knock-offs, adapters, and tool
> *


NICE.....THANKS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali78

Hey nicky i need a set of those 155/80/13 can i pick them up today


----------



## cali78

hey nicky im gonnqa need a set of those 155/80/13 can i pick them up today


----------



## E-Town520

how much for 2 13x7's and 2 13x5.5's shipped to 85131


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

pm me a price on some 13x7 100's with 2 -ear straight with recess for the chips ! price check for the homie


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cali78+Aug 28 2010, 06:15 PM~18429702-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey nicky i need a set of those 155/80/13 can i pick them up today
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cali78_@Aug 28 2010, 06:28 PM~18429757
> *hey nicky im gonnqa need a set of those 155/80/13 can i pick them up today
> *


Yea, just give me a call  

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Aug 29 2010, 04:50 AM~18431874
> *how much for 2 13x7's and 2 13x5.5's shipped to 85131
> *


$440/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Aug 29 2010, 09:52 AM~18432773
> *pm me a price on some 13x7 100's with 2 -ear straight with recess for the chips ! price check for the homie
> *


PM sent


----------



## customcutlass

How much for the five tires n was that center gold or all chrome


----------



## SNOOP6TRE

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 26 2010, 10:53 PM~18416799
> *$695 shipped with accy's
> *


all chrome 13 x 7 crosslace outer spokes dodger blue with chrome nipples and the inside spokes chrome with dodger blue nipples can you do 700.00 shipped to 70094 ,,holla at me i am ready to pay 504 289 6071


----------



## 83CRUISER

HOW MUCH 4 SOME 13X7 ANADIZE GREEN LIP AND ALL THE SPOKES GREEN


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by customcutlass_@Aug 30 2010, 12:38 PM~18441795
> *How much for the five tires n was that center gold or all chrome
> *


What quote??? :dunno:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SNOOP6TRE_@Aug 31 2010, 01:57 PM~18452342
> *all chrome 13 x 7 crosslace outer spokes dodger blue with chrome nipples and the inside spokes chrome with dodger blue nipples  can you do 700.00 shipped to 70094  ,,holla at me i am ready to pay  504 289 6071
> *


$715... lets do it :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 83CRUISER_@Aug 31 2010, 08:41 PM~18456162
> *HOW MUCH 4 SOME 13X7 ANADIZE GREEN LIP AND ALL THE SPOKES GREEN
> *


$665/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

_*Another Envious Touch Exclusive!!!*_ :0 :nicoderm: 

_*From top left (going clock wise)...*_
-Chrome with White or Black Background $65/set
-Gold with White or Black Background $85/set
-Chrome with Black Accent Ring $100/set
-Chrome with Gold Accent Ring $100/set









*_One set FREE with purchase of Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace or Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross Wheels._


----------



## SNOOP6TRE

> _Originally posted by SNOOP6TRE_@Aug 31 2010, 03:57 PM~18452342
> *all chrome 13 x 7 crosslace outer spokes dodger blue with chrome nipples and the inside spokes chrome with dodger blue nipples  can you do 700.00 shipped to 70094  ,,holla at me i am ready to pay  504 289 6071
> *


i tried to call yesterday and left a message hit me up when you get a minute 504 289 6071


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

need two 13x7 reversed colored spokes with no hardware. i have a sample spoke ( purple )
shipped to 95111? and how long to make?


----------



## SNOOP6TRE

> _Originally posted by SNOOP6TRE_@Sep 1 2010, 12:31 PM~18460373
> *i tried to call yesterday and left a message hit me up when you get a minute 504 289 6071
> *


my bad i gave you the wrong email address please send bill through paypal to " [email protected] "


----------



## SNOOP6TRE

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 1 2010, 01:48 AM~18457990
> *Another Envious Touch Exclusive!!!  :0  :nicoderm:
> 
> From top left (going clock wise)...
> -Chrome with White or Black Background $65/set
> -Gold with White or Black Background $85/set
> -Chrome with Black Accent Ring $100/set
> -Chrome with Gold Accent Ring $100/set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One set FREE with purchase of Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace or Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross Wheels.
> *


i am all paid through paypal ,thanks for spending the time with me while i decided what i wanted ,you a good homie to deal with ,post up a pic when you get 1 done 
send me a free set of the 2 wing knock offs with the blue background ,hook it up :biggrin:


----------



## Micah Johnstone

Any chance you guys would know the max. or min. offset i could go with on my 62 Impala Wagon,i am looking to put 18s and 20s on it,any help would be great.i will probably hit you up on a set of wheels once i find out the ones and offset i want.
Thanks


----------



## Models IV Life

WHEN ARE YOUR "NEW" KNOCK-OFFS GOING TO BE READY?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Sep 1 2010, 11:48 AM~18460924
> *need two 13x7 reversed colored spokes with no hardware. i have a sample spoke ( purple )
> shipped to 95111? and how long to make?
> *


$270 shipped and @2 to 3-weeks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SNOOP6TRE_@Sep 2 2010, 10:23 AM~18469928
> *i am all paid through paypal ,thanks for spending the time with me while i decided what i wanted ,you a good homie to deal with ,post up a pic when you get 1 done
> send me a free set of the 2 wing knock offs with the blue background  ,hook it up  :biggrin:
> *


Will do, thanks for your order and I think I can work you a discount on the chips :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Micah Johnstone_@Sep 2 2010, 07:03 PM~18473994
> *Any chance you guys would know the max. or min. offset i could go with on my 62 Impala Wagon,i am looking to put 18s and 20s on it,any help would be great.i will probably hit you up on a set of wheels once i find out the ones and offset i want.
> Thanks
> *


Anywhere from 0 to +15 offset in a 9" to 9.5" wheel will work


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 3 2010, 12:25 AM~18476356
> *WHEN ARE YOUR "NEW" KNOCK-OFFS GOING TO BE READY?
> *


Soon :biggrin: I been working on so many new items they all take time... I just finished the chips and finishing up some new hydraulic products so the ko's are next


----------



## SNOOP6TRE

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Pm sent regarding tires


----------



## SNOOP6TRE

155 80 13 HOW MUCH FOR 4


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 3 2010, 04:05 PM~18481376
> *$270 shipped and @2 to 3-weeks
> *


where do i send the spoke and money? really need them a.s.a.p.


----------



## Micah Johnstone

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 3 2010, 05:07 PM~18481392
> *Anywhere from 0 to +15 offset in a 9" to 9.5" wheel will work
> *


Can you get me a couple prices on Foose wheels.one price for the legends and another for the nirous.
I would like to go 20x10 in the rear and 18x9 up frt. to fit the following:
62 Biscayne wagon 4 wheel disc from ssbc,air bag suspension,and drop spindles.
Thanks again for the offset info.


----------



## SNOOP6TRE

> _Originally posted by SNOOP6TRE_@Sep 4 2010, 07:52 PM~18487889
> *155 80 13  HOW MUCH FOR 4
> *


----------



## SNOOP6TRE

sup big homie how my rims comin along


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SNOOP6TRE+Sep 4 2010, 05:52 PM~18487889-->
> 
> 
> 
> 155 80 13  HOW MUCH FOR 4
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $170/set
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SNOOP6TRE_@Sep 10 2010, 04:59 PM~18536385
> *sup big homie how my rims comin along
> *


Working on em :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Sep 4 2010, 08:54 PM~18488797
> *where do i send the spoke and money? really need them a.s.a.p.
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Sep 4 2010, 01:24 PM~18486781
> *Pm sent regarding tires
> *


Reply sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Micah Johnstone_@Sep 6 2010, 12:11 PM~18498584
> *Can you get me a couple prices on Foose wheels.one price for the legends and another for the nirous.
> I would like to go 20x10 in the rear and 18x9 up frt. to fit the following:
> 62 Biscayne wagon 4 wheel disc from ssbc,air bag suspension,and drop spindles.
> Thanks again for the offset info.
> *


I'll get you those prices


----------



## Micah Johnstone

> _Originally posted by Micah Johnstone_@Sep 6 2010, 12:11 PM~18498584
> *Can you get me a couple prices on Foose wheels.one price for the legends and another for the nirous.
> I would like to go 20x10 in the rear and 18x9 up frt. to fit the following:
> 62 Biscayne wagon 4 wheel disc from ssbc,air bag suspension,and drop spindles.
> Thanks again for the offset info.
> *


Do you think 20mm offset on the rear on a 20x10 will work,i got a buddy selling a set of Boss 338 with that offset on the rear.Thanks


----------



## SNOOP6TRE

Working on em :thumbsup:
[/quote]
THANKS


----------



## customcutlass

i sent ua message for the tires but no reply but it was for 5 rims for a 96fleetwood with five tires n Cadillac chips n zenith style knock offs n don't know the sizes i need but 13 s by something not sure let me know


----------



## Foolish818

How much for a set of 13's with gold nipples & centers


----------



## Shadow11

Wat up nicky i sent you a pm get back at me.


----------



## UniqueIndividual82

How much for all chrome 13x7 with tires shipped to 85546


----------



## mrcadillac

any pics of some envious touch wheels on a customer ride? :wow:


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 13 2010, 09:42 PM~18559705
> *any pics of some envious touch wheels on a customer ride? :wow:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 13 2010, 09:42 PM~18559705
> *any pics of some envious touch wheels on a customer ride? :wow:
> *


any pics of girls stradling envious touch wheels while grabbing their breastises? :boink:


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Sep 14 2010, 03:41 PM~18566214
> *any pics of girls stradling envious touch wheels while grabbing their breastises? :boink:
> *


 :worship: good call :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## SNOOP6TRE

I BEEN ON THE LOOKOUT FOR A PIC OF MY RIMS IM ITCHIN MAN









MY WORK CAR


----------



## 8t4mc

got my wheel today :thumbsup:


----------



## SNOOP6TRE

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 17 2010, 04:16 PM~18592559
> *got my wheel today :thumbsup:
> *


post up a pic homie


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by SNOOP6TRE_@Sep 17 2010, 05:32 PM~18593452
> *post up a pic homie
> *


its just a 72 spoke straight laced dayton..nuttin special


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Sep 14 2010, 01:41 PM~18566214
> *any pics of girls stradling envious touch wheels while grabbing their breastises? :boink:
> *


:roflmao:












x2? :happysad:


----------



## SNOOP6TRE

WUTS UP MAYNE :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Hey Nicky,What happened to the topic about the 100 spoke cross lace and double cross lace?

You not doing them then?Went back 40 pages


----------



## '83 caddy

hey nicky, bernie wanted me to post pics of his wheels on his cadillac, so here they are...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SNOOP6TRE+Sep 17 2010, 01:21 PM~18592154-->
> 
> 
> 
> I BEEN ON THE LOOKOUT FOR A PIC OF MY RIMS IM ITCHIN MAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY WORK CAR
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SNOOP6TRE_@Sep 19 2010, 05:45 PM~18605701
> *WUTS UP MAYNE :biggrin:
> *


I should have them done by this week


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS+Sep 14 2010, 01:41 PM~18566214-->
> 
> 
> 
> any pics of girls stradling envious touch wheels while grabbing their breastises? :boink:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Harley [email protected] 14 2010, 08:47 PM~18570216
> *:worship: good call  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cali-Stylz_@Sep 18 2010, 02:46 AM~18596859
> *:roflmao:
> x2?  :happysad:
> *


I'm gonna have to work on that for you guys :naughty:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 17 2010, 02:16 PM~18592559
> *got my wheel today :thumbsup:
> *


You gotta get pic up here for envious fans to see :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 21 2010, 10:21 AM~18621523
> *Hey Nicky,What happened to the topic about the 100 spoke cross lace and double cross lace?
> 
> You not doing them then?Went back 40 pages
> *


Still doing them... made to order... I'm actually doing a set for someone on this exact page :0 :yes: (shhhhh... don't tell no one) :biggrin:





P.S. Here's a link to the raffle: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=543899&hl=


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by '83 caddy_@Sep 21 2010, 07:38 PM~18626853
> *hey nicky, bernie wanted me to post pics of his wheels on his cadillac, so here they are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks clean!!! glad to see them on the ride :thumbsup: and thanks for the big booty shot :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 22 2010, 12:02 AM~18628580
> *Still doing them... made to order... I'm actually doing a set for someone on this exact page  :0  :yes:  (shhhhh... don't tell no one)  :biggrin:
> P.S. Here's a link to the raffle: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=543899&hl=
> *


Sweet,damit i forgot about that raffle.

PM me a price bro all chrome no Acc. 13's,Wanna put my Player Wire 72's on the shelf for a minute


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 13 2010, 07:42 PM~18559705
> *any pics of some envious touch wheels on a customer ride? :wow:
> *


_*Kobe Bryant rolls on Envious Touch Wheels and Hydro's*_ :biggrin: :0


----------



## customcutlass

still waiting on a quote for 13 for a 96 fleetwood center gold n all Chrome with tires plus caddi chips n a spare tire rim n acc plus chip let me know


----------



## SNOOP6TRE

i wanna see one of my rims can you post up a pic please ,thanks homie


----------



## SNOOP6TRE

> _Originally posted by SNOOP6TRE_@Sep 22 2010, 12:32 PM~18631990
> *i wanna see one of my rims can you post up a pic please ,thanks homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

how much for some chrome straight laced 13x7''s?


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 21 2010, 11:57 PM~18628526
> *I'm gonna have to work on that for you guys  :naughty:
> *


:h5: *now for a little TTT action....BUMP* :biggrin:


----------



## SNOOP6TRE

ttt


----------



## 661 west sider

whats the price for some 26x10 for a 07 chevy truck white spokes n a price for some 28s white spokes..n if u can post a pix of ur big wheel spokes..thanks


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by 661 west sider_@Sep 24 2010, 10:51 PM~18657083
> *whats the price for some 26x10 for a 07 chevy truck white spokes n a price for some 28s white  spokes..n if u can post a pix of ur big wheel spokes..thanks
> *


 :wow:


----------



## oldsoul

Any billet 20's,5/5 bolt pattern,lmk.


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

how much for a set of 13x7 100 spoke all chrome shipped to 23464 dont need knockoffs or adaptors just rims


----------



## Junkshop pros

whats up nick, need 2 14x6 100 spoke rims only, and how much if with stainless spokes and nips to 96797 hawaii. pm me please thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 23 2010, 07:43 PM~18647239
> *how much for some chrome straight laced 13x7''s?
> *


$325/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SNOOP6TRE_@Sep 24 2010, 07:51 PM~18655657
> *ttt
> *


You get the Dodger Blue Cross Lace on your car yet? :biggrin: :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Sep 30 2010, 03:21 AM~18699275
> *how much for a set of 13x7 100 spoke all chrome shipped to 23464 dont need knockoffs or adaptors just rims
> *


$435/set to your door


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Oct 8 2010, 10:21 PM~18770779
> *whats up nick, need 2 14x6 100 spoke rims only, and how much if with stainless spokes and nips to 96797 hawaii. pm me please thanks
> *


All Chrome $337/pair shipped
With Stainless Spokes $500/pair shipped


----------



## xXcrEEsXx

how much for a complete set 13x7 rev. gold hub and nipples for a 1979 monte carlo? do you sell tires too?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by xXcrEEsXx_@Oct 13 2010, 10:41 PM~18806704
> *how much for a complete set 13x7 rev. gold hub and nipples for a 1979 monte carlo? do you sell tires too?
> *


$565/set with out tires or $795/set with 155/80R13's Mounted & Balanced...
Both prices include knock-offs,a dapters, and tool  




P.S. that's 24K U.S. Gold... no china gold here! :no: :biggrin:


----------



## MID_WEST_CHOPPER

how much for a set of 13/7s with chrome dish and gold spokes gold nipples with knock offs set up 4 wheel chips uffin:


----------



## MID_WEST_CHOPPER

p.s shipped to the 575 nm :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MID_WEST_CHOPPER+Oct 13 2010, 11:44 PM~18807154-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a set of 13/7s with chrome dish and gold spokes gold nipples with knock offs set up 4 wheel chips uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MID_WEST_CHOPPER_@Oct 13 2010, 11:47 PM~18807166
> *p.s shipped to the 575 nm :thumbsup:
> *


$695/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

_*That's the Envious Touch!!!*_


----------



## 84SIK*MULISS

DOES THE 13X7 WITH TIRES?


----------



## ekjunky80

sent a PM about ordering some wheels man! you still got them 14x6s and 14x7s ?


----------



## Junkshop pros

hey nicky, sent you a pm on the two hex recessed ko to hawaii, lmk if you got it, need your paypal info, thanks


----------



## RF LINCOLN

Need a set of 13x7 purple spokes how much? to 92262


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

any sales going for chrome 13,s or 14,s


----------



## BIG HUERO

HOW MUCH FOR SUM 13'S BLUE DISH BLUE SPOKES WITH STRAIGHT BAR KNOCK OFFS AND CENTER EMBLEMS!


----------



## low boy

DO YOU HAVE THEM IN CROSS LACE 14X7 IN CHROME 72 SPOKE?


----------



## ramos7

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 24 2010, 12:24 AM~16708248
> *$735 shipped
> *


i need a set 14x7 all chrome with these spinners 








shipped asap


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 84SIK*MULISS_@Nov 16 2010, 12:28 AM~19080028
> *DOES THE 13X7 WITH TIRES?
> *


Yea we can do wheel and tire packages


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ekjunky80_@Nov 19 2010, 01:32 AM~19108414
> *sent a PM about ordering some wheels man! you still got them 14x6s and 14x7s ?
> *


Yea we still got 6's and 7's


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Nov 19 2010, 02:41 AM~19108556
> *hey nicky, sent you a pm on the two hex recessed ko to hawaii, lmk if you got it, need your paypal info, thanks
> *


PayPal is: [email protected]


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Nov 19 2010, 10:11 AM~19110138
> *Need a set of 13x7 purple spokes how much? to 92262
> *


$555/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Nov 20 2010, 08:48 PM~19121015
> *any sales going for chrome 13,s or 14,s
> *


Not right now sorry :happysad:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BIG HUERO_@Nov 20 2010, 10:22 PM~19121754
> *HOW MUCH FOR SUM 13'S BLUE DISH BLUE SPOKES WITH STRAIGHT BAR KNOCK OFFS AND CENTER EMBLEMS!
> *


$730/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by low boy_@Nov 21 2010, 10:56 AM~19124163
> *DO YOU HAVE THEM IN CROSS LACE 14X7 IN CHROME 72 SPOKE?
> *


We offer it all:
100-Spoke Straight Lace
72-Spoke Straight Lace
100-Spoke Cross Lace
72-Spoke Cross Lace
and... 100-Spoke Double Cross

:biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

can u post pics of charcoal grey spokes n hub 13 7's straight n cross how much?


----------



## TEMPER909IE

How much for 13" 100 spoke chrome w/gold nipples & hub set with accessories? And what type of tires do you have? Can you give me a price with tires & without tires please?


----------



## cardenas3782

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 22 2009, 03:04 AM~16055705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for some 14 like this ones 4 a 94 cadillac fleetwood ship to 77707 in texas


----------



## Junkshop pros

ttt for the homie


----------



## 209impala

HOW MUCH FOR (2) 13X6 REV. STRAIGHT LACE 72'S SHIPPED TO 95210??


----------



## 61impala831

how much for 13x7 72 spoke cross lace black dish black hub?


----------



## 61impala831

pm sent. uffin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Dec 1 2010, 01:06 AM~19207681
> *can u post pics of charcoal grey spokes n hub 13 7's straight n cross how much?
> *


100 spoke or 72 spoke?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Dec 1 2010, 09:49 PM~19215413
> *How much for 13" 100 spoke chrome w/gold nipples & hub set with accessories? And what type of tires do you have? Can you give me a price with tires & without tires please?
> *


$565/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool....
or
$875/set with knock-offs, adapters, tool, and 155/80R13's mounted & balanced.

We carry milestar, and hankook


----------



## kustombuilder

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cardenas3782_@Dec 2 2010, 08:39 PM~19223654
> *how much for some 14 like this ones 4 a 94 cadillac fleetwood ship to 77707 in texas
> *


$1075/set shipped in all chrome, or $1395/set as pictured (triple gold)... both prices include knock-offs, adapters, and tool. These are 100% U.S. Built


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Dec 12 2010, 03:24 AM~19305963
> *ttt for the homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 12 2010, 03:14 PM~19308772
> *HOW MUCH FOR (2) 13X6 REV. STRAIGHT LACE 72'S SHIPPED TO 95210??
> *


$530/pair shipped... 100% U.S.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 61impala831+Dec 12 2010, 08:36 PM~19311127-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for 13x7 72 spoke cross lace black dish black hub?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-61impala831_@Dec 13 2010, 03:19 PM~19316661
> *pm sent. uffin:
> *


Nice talking with u today... let me know when you're read


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 13 2010, 05:17 PM~19317558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping
> 
> Impala
> Lincoln
> Buick
> New Caddy logo
> Chevy bowtie
> Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.
> 
> paypal is [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's up homie :wave: how u been?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 13 2010, 06:31 PM~19317688
> *What's up homie :wave: how u been?
> *


good bro.tryin to sell the rest of these chips to feed my 15 kids.  :biggrin:


----------



## Junkshop pros

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 13 2010, 10:23 PM~18806534
> *All Chrome $337/pair shipped
> With Stainless Spokes $500/pair shipped
> *


whats good nick, i need the 14x6 rims and the hex recess ko, l and r are they still the same price, sorry im taking a while the christmas bandits keep wearind down the pockets :biggrin:


----------



## Punch

send me a quote

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=573261#


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 13 2010, 05:27 PM~19317639
> *$530/pair shipped... 100% U.S.
> *


Thanks but it may be cheaper to just shorten the rear end


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 13 2010, 05:36 PM~19317742
> *good bro.tryin to sell the rest of these chips to feed my 15 kids.   :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Dec 14 2010, 02:22 AM~19321875
> *whats good nick, i need the 14x6 rims and the hex recess ko, l and r are they still the same price, sorry im taking a while the christmas bandits keep wearind down the pockets :biggrin:
> *


Yup, still the same price... let me know


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Dec 14 2010, 07:13 AM~19322419
> *send me a quote
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=573261#
> *


$605/set exactly as pictures in your post... includes knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 14 2010, 02:41 PM~19325402
> *Thanks but it may be cheaper to just shorten the rear end
> *


No Problem :thumbsup:


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 1 2010, 12:24 AM~19207089
> *We offer it all:
> 100-Spoke Straight Lace
> 72-Spoke Straight Lace
> 100-Spoke Cross Lace
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace
> and... 100-Spoke Double Cross
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Would you mind posting a pic of a 100-spoke Double cross , and what a 13x7 center gold double cross would cost?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Dec 15 2010, 12:21 AM~19330675
> *Would you mind posting a pic of a 100-spoke Double cross , and what a 13x7 center gold double cross would cost?
> *


13X7 Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross Center Gold $1455/set with knock-offs, adapters, chips, and tool... and they are 100% U.S.


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 15 2010, 12:55 AM~19330491
> *$605/set exactly as pictures in your post... includes knock-offs, adapters, and tool
> *


thanks. how much more for shipping to 87401? I need to order by this friday.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 15 2010, 12:51 AM~19330469
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Dec 15 2010, 02:42 AM~19331118
> *thanks. how much more for shipping to 87401? I need to order by this friday.
> *


$60 total


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 15 2010, 06:03 PM~19336096
> *$60 total
> *


cool thanks, I will get with you


----------



## Junkshop pros

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 14 2010, 11:53 PM~19330484
> *Yup, still the same price... let me know
> *


ill get this out by is weekend nicky thanks big homie :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 21 2010, 10:05 PM~18876702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Envious Touch!!!
> *


TTMFT! :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

13x7 straght lace with straght ko's 72 spoke center gold with some like this on the hub or add like cadillac to it with tires








[/quote]


----------



## Maverick

> 13x7 straght lace with straght ko's 72 spoke center gold with some like this on the hub or add like cadillac to it with tires


[/quote]


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

STILL INTERESTED IN POSSIBLY GETTING A SET OF 20 OR 22X8 CROSS LACE.


----------



## green ice

how much for 22" 150 spokes with all white Lip and some low pro tires shipped to 76016


----------



## JB45

13X7 CANDY BLACK LIP,SPOKES & NIPS LOCAL P/U PRICE?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Dec 15 2010, 09:03 PM~19338348
> *ill get this out by is weekend nicky thanks big homie :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@Dec 16 2010, 02:09 AM~19341019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13x7 straght lace with straght ko's 72 spoke center gold with some like this on the hub or add like cadillac to it with tires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$2150/set 72-Spoke Straight Lace 24K Center Gold 100% U.S. with Engraved Hubs, and Caddy Chips :wow: :0 

I could even do a little two tone action if you wanted... same price


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER+Dec 16 2010, 11:09 AM~19343224-->
> 
> 
> 
> STILL INTERESTED IN POSSIBLY GETTING A SET OF 20 OR 22X8 CROSS LACE.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-green ice_@Dec 31 2010, 02:05 AM~19465308
> *how much for 22" 150 spokes with all white Lip and some low pro tires shipped to 76016
> *


Let me get you a price on those tomorrow


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Jan 2 2011, 07:40 PM~19485318
> *13X7 CANDY BLACK LIP,SPOKES & NIPS LOCAL P/U PRICE?
> *


$790/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool... here's a set we did but with alternating spokes and nipples


----------



## green ice

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 4 2011, 12:50 AM~19497400
> *Let me get you a price on those tomorrow
> *


Ok


----------



## latinxs

Nicky can you PM me a price on some 13x7, dishs and spokes painted white with all acc shipped to 83687.


----------



## fish65

can u pm me a price for set of 14X7 all chrome set shipped to 33064 FL
Appreciate it


----------



## cali78

whats up nicky how u doing how much for 13 inch powder coat black inner dish black spokes chrome nipples chrome hub


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:wave:


----------



## implala66

how much for a se of 17x8 stds, all chrome with ss spokes and nipples, shipped to 78520???


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Jan 7 2011, 11:49 PM~19537352
> *Nicky can you PM me a price on some 13x7, dishs and  spokes painted white with all acc shipped to 83687.
> *


$740/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by fish65_@Jan 8 2011, 07:00 PM~19542956
> *can u pm me a price for set of 14X7 all chrome set shipped to 33064 FL
> Appreciate it
> *


14X7 100-Spoke Straight Lace $455/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cali78_@Jan 8 2011, 11:24 PM~19545163
> *whats up nicky how u doing how much for 13 inch powder coat black inner dish black spokes chrome nipples chrome hub
> *


Whats up man :wave: $635/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 9 2011, 01:11 PM~19548098
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jan 9 2011, 08:26 PM~19551093
> *how much for a se of 17x8 stds, all chrome with ss spokes and nipples, shipped to 78520???
> *


$980/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## YODA99

can i put 14x7 inch standard's on my 09 camry???


----------



## AMB1800

how much for a set of 5 reverse wire wheels, 2 x 14*7 and 3 x 14*6, all chrome but with green spokes?

thanks


----------



## cali78

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 10 2011, 11:48 PM~19563687
> *Whats up man :wave: $635/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool
> *


coo but no shipping local pick up how much more with tires


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by YODA99_@Jan 11 2011, 04:18 AM~19564130
> *can i put 14x7 inch standard's on my 09 camry???
> *


:yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 11 2011, 08:31 AM~19564931
> *how much for a set of 5 reverse wire wheels, 2 x 14*7 and 3 x 14*6, all chrome but with green spokes?
> 
> thanks
> *


$600 with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## TEMPER909IE

What brand tires you got for sale? Prices? 155/80/13's


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cali78_@Jan 11 2011, 08:56 AM~19565100
> *coo but no shipping local pick up how much more with tires
> *


I'm sorry that was picked-up I don't know why I typed shipped... add $310 for 155/80R13's mounted and balanced


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jan 11 2011, 12:48 PM~19566762
> *What brand tires you got for sale? Prices? 155/80/13's
> *


Milestar and Hankook, both $260/set... tires only for sale with wheel packages.


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 11 2011, 12:52 PM~19566795
> *Milestar and Hankook, both $260/set... tires only for sale with wheel packages.
> *


Ah man so I cant pick up some Hankooks alone? Alright.


----------



## GiZmO84

How much for a set of 13x7 center golds shipped to 33351 ?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by GiZmO84_@Jan 11 2011, 08:16 PM~19570741
> *How much for a set of 13x7 center golds shipped to 33351 ?
> *


$925/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool... and thats U.S. 24K Gold


----------



## AGCutty

Hey Nikky do you sell 155/80 R13s and if you do PM me some prices. Thanks.


----------



## chrisdizzle

How much for a set of 14x7s shipped to 76116?


----------



## flakes23




----------



## resname93

> 13X7 Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross Center Gold $1455/set with knock-offs, adapters, chips, and tool... and they are 100% U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me a price for the same knockoff with engraved hub and name engraved on the lip in chrome :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 24 2010, 07:28 PM~17590498
> *Look at the plating of our wheels against the others, you'll notice the difference in our Chrome right off the bat!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping with tires... all day everey day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




How much exactly like these except with front black spokes shipped to VA 23116?

13x7 thanks


----------



## pittstyle81

how much for 1 72 spoke 13x7 gold center strait laced shipped to62664 :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

how much for 13x7 all chrome straight lace 100 spokes with recessed hexes no tool shipped to 73108. need price with and without adapters...


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 23 2011, 08:42 PM~19677630
> *how much for 13x7 all chrome straight lace 100 spokes with recessed hexes no tool shipped to 73108. need price with and without adapters...
> *


TTT


----------



## pittstyle81

> _Originally posted by pittstyle81_@Jan 23 2011, 07:35 PM~19677557
> *how much for 1 72 spoke 13x7 gold center strait laced shipped to62664 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrdramaboxx

How Much For 13x7 Gold Dish Chrome Center with 155/80s Shipped to 54880!?!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by AGCutty_@Jan 12 2011, 04:43 PM~19577651
> *Hey Nikky do you sell 155/80 R13s and if you do PM me some prices. Thanks.
> *


:yes: $260/set of 4 but only available with wheel packages


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Jan 12 2011, 07:30 PM~19579335
> *How much for a set of 14x7s shipped to 76116?
> *


$445/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Jan 21 2011, 11:40 PM~19665066
> *13X7 Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross Center Gold $1455/set with knock-offs, adapters, chips, and tool... and they are 100% U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me a price for the same knockoff with engraved hub and name engraved on the lip in chrome :biggrin:
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 23 2011, 06:28 PM~19676858
> *How much exactly like these except with front black spokes shipped to VA 23116?
> 
> 13x7 thanks
> *


13" or 14" 72-Spoke Cross Lace all Chrome $780/set shipped with knock-offs, chips, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by pittstyle81+Jan 23 2011, 07:35 PM~19677557-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for 1 72 spoke 13x7 gold center strait laced shipped to62664 :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pittstyle81_@Jan 26 2011, 07:23 PM~19706898
> *:biggrin:
> *


$385 shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by southside groovin+Jan 23 2011, 07:42 PM~19677630-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for 13x7 all chrome straight lace 100 spokes with recessed hexes no tool shipped to 73108. need price with and without adapters...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-southside groovin_@Jan 24 2011, 07:12 PM~19686632
> *TTT
> *


$400/set shipped with adapters or $380/set shipped without adapters


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mrdramaboxx_@Jan 26 2011, 10:35 PM~19709300
> *How Much For 13x7 Gold Dish Chrome Center with 155/80s Shipped to 54880!?!
> *


$1160/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, tool, and 155/80R13's mounted & balanced on wheels


----------



## aztecman

how much for a set of 13/7 100 spoke and tires shipped to 93060 or how much if i pick up local let me know thanks


----------



## Still Hated

Whats good Nicky................how much for a set of 13x7..100 spoke...all chrome with the two tone engraved hub......shipped to FL, 32137..............thanks....


----------



## cali78

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 10 2011, 11:48 PM~19563687
> *Whats up man :wave: $635/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool
> *


how about on some 14x7 there gonna go on a 73 caprice and cant make up my mind what to go with any suggestions?


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 11 2011, 02:48 AM~19563687
> *Whats up man :wave: $635/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool
> *


Any pics like this?


----------



## soriano

HOW MUCH FOR SOME 14X7'S 100 SPOKE FOR A 85 CHEVY CAPRICE ALL CHROME AND WITH TIRES TO 89883


----------



## washedupcoupe

can u do corona cream spokes if so how much for a set of 13/7's 100 spoke with adapters and k/o's shipped to 40214 thanks.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by aztecman+Feb 5 2011, 08:41 PM~19797803-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a set of 13/7 100 spoke and tires shipped to 93060 or how much if i pick up local let me know thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 10:32 AM~19800737
> *how about on some 14x7 there gonna go on a 73 caprice and cant make up my mind what to go with any suggestions?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 06:11 PM~19803688
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOME 14X7'S 100 SPOKE FOR A 85 CHEVY CAPRICE ALL CHROME AND WITH TIRES TO 89883
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-washedupcoupe_@Feb 6 2011, 09:42 PM~19805194
> *can u do corona cream spokes if so how much for a set of 13/7's 100 spoke with adapters and k/o's shipped to 40214 thanks.
> *


First Floor please :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578707


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Feb 5 2011, 08:48 PM~19797855
> *Whats good Nicky................how much for a set of 13x7..100 spoke...all chrome with the two tone engraved hub......shipped to FL, 32137..............thanks....
> *


$885/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, chips, and tool... and that will be on the Penthouse Level (soon to come) :0


----------



## Royalty

Do you have pics of the different knock offs you carry? I was wondering if you had smooth 3 wings with no cut out. thanks


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt..

> 13X7 Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross Center Gold $1455/set with knock-offs, adapters, chips, and tool... and they are 100% U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me a price for the same knockoff with engraved hub and name engraved on the lip in chrome :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous
Click to expand...


----------



## marcocutty

How much for some 13" with powder coated spokes??
How much fro some 13" all chrome??
Picked up


----------



## UCETAH

ADVERTISE IN SHOT KOLLA LIFESTYLES MAGAZINE


----------



## hittin back bumper

Price for 14x7 black dish and hub shipped to 75801? Also u got a pic of the black nickle?


----------



## bigricks68

Do you make 14x6 cross laced all chrome 72 spoke?
If so, how much?
If not, how much for 14x7 cross laced all chrome?
Shipped to 95122


----------



## LENETOWNTX

A set of all chrome 13s 79603 
and a set of center golds 13s shipped to 79602


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

13x7 dark cherry spokes tan nipples and hub. chrome offset gold 3 bar knockoff shipped to 23452


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

pm price please


----------



## casper38

how much for a 14x7 shipped to 32712 ...paypal ready


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by marcocutty_@Feb 13 2011, 11:32 AM~19858187
> *How much for some 13" with powder coated spokes??
> How much fro some 13" all chrome??
> Picked up
> *


First Floor Please http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578707



> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper+Feb 14 2011, 07:44 PM~19870910-->
> 
> 
> 
> Price for 14x7 black dish and hub shipped to 75801? Also u got a pic of the black nickle?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First Floor Please http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 07:30 AM~19874155
> *A set of all chrome 13s 79603
> and a set of center golds 13s shipped to 79602
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First Floor Please http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 11:46 AM~19875791
> *13x7 dark cherry spokes tan nipples and hub. chrome offset gold 3 bar knockoff shipped to 23452
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First Floor Please http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578707
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-casper38_@Feb 16 2011, 05:28 PM~19886826
> *how much for a 14x7 shipped to 32712 ...paypal ready
> *


First Floor Please http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578707


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bigricks68_@Feb 14 2011, 08:48 PM~19871629
> *Do you make 14x6 cross laced all chrome 72 spoke?
> If so, how much?
> If not, how much for 14x7 cross laced all chrome?
> Shipped to 95122
> *


Yes we do :yes:
Second Floor Please... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=579968


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 17 2011, 11:23 PM~19898669
> *First Floor Please http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578707
> First Floor Please http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578707
> First Floor Please http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578707
> First Floor Please http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578707
> First Floor Please http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578707
> *


I see the pics but no price, pm me a price shipped for black dish and hub 14's and price shipped for black nickle dish and hub 14's to 75801


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

need a price for a set of 14x7's chrome shipped to 78503.


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Feb 9 2011, 06:22 AM~19825328
> *Do you have pics of the different knock offs you carry?  I was wondering if you had smooth 3 wings with no cut out.  thanks
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

hey nicky i called you bout 3 or 4 times about the quote on the 3 sets of rims. and i emailed you details on each set. you gonna get back to me on them?


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Feb 18 2011, 10:53 PM~19907082
> *hey nicky i called you bout 3 or 4 times about the quote on the 3 sets of rims. and i emailed you details on each set. you gonna get back to me on them?
> *


ttt


----------

